# Verteidigungsfall BRD



## RtZk (31. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
vielleicht ist hier ja ein Jurist oder ein Hobby Jurist unterwegs der mir folgendes beantworten kann: Im Verteidigungsfall, wenn der Bundestag nicht in der Lage ist zusammenzutreten (was ja sehr wahrscheinlich ist) übernimmt der Gemeinsame Ausschuss einen Großteil der Befugnise des Bundestages und des Bundesrates, was passiert jedoch, wenn auch der Gemeinsame Ausschuss nicht in der Lage ist zusammenzutreten? Wer übernimmt dann diese Funktion? Oder übernimmt dann das Militär oder die Bundesregierung alleine die Macht?

(Bevor dumme Antworten kommen, im Internet habe ich nichts dazu gefunden, genauso wenig wie mit einem laienhaften Blick ins GG)


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Januar 2018)

Ist doch völlig egal.

Ehe da ein Hubschrauber in der Luft ist, sind die Russen längst in Frankreich.


----------



## ARCdefender (31. Januar 2018)

Warum die Frage? 
Befürchtest Du nun doch das es hier bald rundgehen könnte?


----------



## RtZk (31. Januar 2018)

Nein ist rein hypothetischer Natur, ich glaub nicht, dass so bald ein konventioneller Krieg/bzw überhaupt einer in Mitteleuropa kommen wird und wuselsurfer du redest über Russland und nicht die Sovietunion und wenn es dir egal wieso schreibst du dann was dazu?


----------



## slasher (31. Januar 2018)

Im Verteidigungsfall ist der oder die Kanzlerin der Oberbefehlshaber.
Die Entscheidungsgewalt wird dann wie im Vergleich beim US Präsidenten an eine Person weitergegeben.

Artikel 115 Grundgesetz:

Art 115b GG - Einzelnorm


----------



## RtZk (31. Januar 2018)

Okay und jetzt verräts du mir was das mit meiner Frage zu tun hat ?


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2018)

Ich glaube, wenn es nicht mal mehr möglich ist den Gemeinsamen Ausschuss, der aus 48 Mitgliedern besteht und von denen nach meiner Interpretation 36 anwesend sein müssen damit er beschlussfähig ist, zusammenzubringen, dann muss man sich fragen ob wir noch ein anderes wichtiges Thema außer der Landesverteidigung zu beschließen haben, welches der Bundeskanzler auch allein tun kann.

Eine weitere Regelung scheint es nach erster Suche nicht zu geben.


----------



## Cinnayum (31. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Okay und jetzt verräts du mir was das mit meiner Frage zu tun hat ?



Es beantwortet den Teil, ob der Kanzler oder "die Armee" die Macht übernimmt.
Tun sie nicht.
Deren Macht ist durch diese Einzelnorm eingeschränkt.


----------



## slasher (31. Januar 2018)

> Okay und jetzt verräts du mir was das mit meiner Frage zu tun hat ?



Es beantwortet deine Frage Grundlegend.

Da es im Verteidigungsfall keinen Ausschuss, Bundestag, Bundesrat oder sonstiges gibt, sondern die komplette Befehlsgewalt an den Kanzler geht. Fertig.

Nur im Friedensfall wird bei denen Entschieden wo, wann und wie die Bundeswehr eingesetzt wird.

Deswegen weiß jetzt auch keiner was du wirklich willst!?


----------



## RtZk (31. Januar 2018)

Nein die Macht der Legislative geht nicht an den Bundeskanzler über, lediglich der Oberbefehl über die Streitkräfte. Daher hat es rein gar nichts mit meiner Frage zu tun. 
Meine Frage ist schlicht wie es rechtlich aussieht, auf wen geht die Macht der Legislative dann über ? 
Eigentlich würde es ja die Gewaltenteilung aufheben, sollte die Judikative oder die Exekutive die Macht der Legislative übernehmen.

@Stryke7 naja unwahrscheinlich ist es nicht, dass er dann nicht zusammentreten kann, Berlin liegt nahe der Ostgrenze und die Mitglieder des Ausschusses sind zu einem großen Teil in Berlin.


----------



## ARCdefender (31. Januar 2018)

Egal was Dich nun dazu angetrieben hat diese frage zu stellen, wenn es soweit kommt brauchen wir uns um diese Frage so keine Gedanken mehr machen.
kein Land wird uns einfach Angreifen, es sei denn es wird ein anderes Land von Außen so lange provoziert, bis eben diesem Land keine andere Möglichkeit mehr bleibt eben die Waffen des Landes was provoziert auszuschalten.
Wessen Waffen auf unserem Boden stehen brauche ich wohl nicht zu sagen und wer hier in der ganzen Welt Konflikte provoziert wohl auch nicht.
Sei dir gewiss, wenn es so kommt, geht es so schnell das man sich keine Frage mehr über unsere Verteidigung stellen muss.
Stell mal lieber die Frage ob es überhaupt erwünscht ist das die BRD sich selber Verteidigen kann.
Ein Land was sich nicht selbst verteidigen kann, kann auch nicht die  fremden Truppen die in eben diesem Land stationiert sind angreifen  
Läuft alles nach Plan.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> du redest über Russland und nicht die Sovietunion


Was willst Du jetzt mit der So*w*jetunion?

Die gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## RtZk (31. Januar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was willst Du jetzt mit der So*w*jetunion?
> 
> Die gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.



Du fantasierst davon wie schnell Russland Deutschland erobert hätte, wir sind kein Bauernland durch das ein Land wie Russland mit einer kleinen und veralteten Armee hindurch maschieren könnte, die Sovietunion hingegen hätte es gekonnt, da deren Armee weit aus größer und moderner war.


Ich wollte hier eigentlich keine Diskussion auslösen sondern schlicht und ergreifend eine Antwort auf meine Frage...


----------



## ARCdefender (31. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> wir sind kein Bauernland durch das ein Land wie Russland mit einer kleinen und veralteten Armee hindurch maschieren könnte,




Denkt nur weiter so, die Russen werden Euch schon noch zeigen was Sie können und da wird dann vielen das lachen vergehen.
Und weil die Russen ja technisch so veraltet sind, wer fliegt gerade bemannt noch zur ISS und wer muß da alles mitfliegen?


----------



## fipS09 (31. Januar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> [emoji38]
> Denkt nur weiter so, die Russen werden Euch schon noch zeigen was Sie können und da wird dann vielen das lachen vergehen.
> Und weil die Russen ja technisch so veraltet sind, wer fliegt gerade bemannt noch zur ISS und wer muß da alles mitfliegen?


Denkst du Russland erobert Länder mithilfe ihres Raumfahrtprogramms? Er hat sich auf die russische Armee bezogen, nicht gesagt das Russland generell in der technischen Steinzeit lebt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Januar 2018)

Also auch wenn ich derzeit keinlei Anzeichen für einen Krieg sehen, aber wenn es so kommen sollte, würde Russland hier ziemlich zügig durchmaschieren, da muss man sich keinen Illusionen hingeben. Selbst die NVA (die deutlich kleiner war) hätte mit der Bundesswehr den Boden aufgewischt.


----------



## ARCdefender (31. Januar 2018)

Dann befasse dich mal damit, was die RF so alles hat, angefangen von der S400, beste Abwehr der Welt, bis hin zu Kampfrobotern und ich möchte nicht wissen was sie noch so haben.
Aber wenn man natürlich nur das liest was einem hier die Leitmedien über Russland präsentieren, dann kann man schon glauben das die nur noch ein Entwicklungsland sind.
Und weil die ja auch so veraltet sind, macht die Nato sich auch in die Hose und sagt wir müssen unbedingt aufrüsten gegen Russland.
Wenn die wirklich wollten und es nicht zum Einsatz von Atomwaffen kommen würde, marschieren die hier innerhalb weniger Wochen durch bis nach Paris und wir würden nur dumm aus der Wäsche gucken.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du fantasierst davon wie schnell Russland Deutschland erobert hätte, wir sind kein Bauernland durch das ein Land wie Russland mit einer kleinen und veralteten Armee hindurch maschieren könnte, die Sovietunion hingegen hätte es gekonnt, da deren Armee weit aus größer und moderner war.
> 
> 
> Ich wollte hier eigentlich keine Diskussion auslösen sondern schlicht und ergreifend eine Antwort auf meine Frage...



Wir sind ein Land mit einer Armee die Ausrüstungstechnisch in einem mehr als erbärmlichen Zustand ist, dazu gibt es schon die letzten Jahre immer wieder Artikel die offenlegen in welch beklagenswerten Zustand die Ausrüstung der Bundeswehr ist (nicht einsatzbereite Tiger-Hubschrauber, 2/3 der Eurofighter nicht voll einsatzfähig, Marinehubschrauber die durch Meerluft unterm Hintern wegrosten, Transall-Debakel, Mängel an den Schutzhelmen, Infanteriewaffen in beklagenswerten Zustand, usw. die Liste ist lang).

Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt hätte selbst Russland relativ leichtes Spiel einfach durch Deutschland durchzurollen, weil auch wenn deren Armee nur teilmodernisiert ist, ist ihre Ausrüstung wohl wenigstens weitestgehend einsatzfähig.
Weil was nützt dir ein moderner Eurofighter am Boden wen du ihn nicht gegen 20 Jahre alte Mig-29 in die Luft bekommst?

Naja, aber Kühlschränke und Leselampen haben für Flintenushi halt mehr Vorrang als die Ausrüstung mit der die Soldaten kämpfen sollen und die dafür sorgen sollte das sie am nächsten Tag auch noch eine Leselampe haben möchten / nutzen können...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> ...was passiert jedoch, wenn auch der Gemeinsame Ausschuss nicht in der Lage ist zusammenzutreten?


Der Bundeskanzler bekommt im Fall des äußeren Notstandes erweiterte Befugnisse: 
_"die Befehls- und Kommandogewalt über die Streitkräfte geht auf den Bundeskanzler über"_
Notstandsverfassung | bpb


----------



## shadie (31. Januar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Dann befasse dich mal damit, was die RF so alles hat, angefangen von der S400, beste Abwehr der Welt, bis hin zu Kampfrobotern und ich möchte nicht wissen was sie noch so haben.
> Aber wenn man natürlich nur das liest was einem hier die Leitmedien über Russland präsentieren, dann kann man schon glauben das die nur noch ein Entwicklungsland sind.
> Und weil die ja auch so veraltet sind, macht die Nato sich auch in die Hose und sagt wir müssen unbedingt aufrüsten gegen Russland.
> Wenn die wirklich wollten und es nicht zum Einsatz von Atomwaffen kommen würde, marschieren die hier innerhalb weniger Wochen durch bis nach Paris und wir würden nur dumm aus der Wäsche gucken.



Aha.....Kampfroboter?......Quellen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Januar 2018)

Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass das ganze Einsatzreif ist, aber es geht zumindest in die Richtung.

Terminator aus Russland: Roboter Fedor kann jetzt mit beiden Handen schiessen | STERN.de


----------



## ARCdefender (31. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Aha.....Kampfroboter?......Quellen?



Aber gerne doch:

Beunruhigend: Russischer Roboter trainiert mit Waffen

Konferenz uber Killerroboter: Die dritte Revolution der Kriegsfuhrung - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Russland – Killermaschinen besser als menschliche Soldaten | STERN.de

Dafür hättest Du nur Google nutzen müssen, aber ich war mal so frei Dir das abzunehmen.

Und der neue Armata Panzer ist auch alles andere als Veraltet:

Wladimir Putins Armata: „Dieser Panzer ist eine Sensation“ - WELT

Aber immer ruhig weiter glauben was unsere amerikanischen Freund sagen, das Russland nur eine Regionalmacht ist mit veraltetem Militär.
Ich sag ja da werden wenn es wirklich knallt, viele dumm aus der Wäsche gucken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> ...Aber wenn man natürlich nur das liest was einem hier die Leitmedien über Russland präsentieren, dann kann man schon glauben das die nur noch ein Entwicklungsland sind....


Nenne mir ein Industrieprodukt aus russischer Herstellung über Waffen und Raumfahrttechnik hinaus, das auf dem Weltmarkt konkurrieren kann. Ein einziges verdammtes Produkt. Russland war und ist ein Entwicklungsland, das vom Verkauf seiner Rohstoffen lebt. Das schließt schlaue Köpfe nichts aus. In allen Entwicklungsländern gibt es extrem fähige Menschen und russische Wissenschaftler waren immer schon in vielen Bereichen führend. Geht es um Mathematik, Physik und Informatik, sind sie sehr gut dabei, darum taugen ihre Flugzeuge, ihre Kavitationstorpedos und ihr Cyberkriegpotential. Die Nato werden die Russen nicht angreifen, solange die Nato nicht wie in dehn letzten zwanzig Jahren Russland umzingeln will. Worum geht es in der Ukraine und in Syrien? Um die Häfen der russischen Atom-U-boote, denn das einzige, was die Amerikaner fürchten sind nicht zu entdeckende russische U-Boote.

Jeder, der Kernländer der Nato angreift weiß, dass mit allen verfügbaren Mitteln verteidigt wird. Und dieses ganze gerede von defektem Material. Im Kriegsfall sind alle Flugzeuge in der Luft, egal, ob da nun ein mögliches Korrosionsrisiko besteht. Länger als fünf Einsätze überlebt eh kein Flugzeug, wen stört das Korrosion oder ein Haarriss? Und was ist in Zeiten bewaffneter Drohnen, die überall in der Welt mehr oder weniger punktgenaue terroristische Anschläge verüben an russischen Kampfrobotern jetzt so außergewöhnlich?


----------



## shadie (31. Januar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass das ganze Einsatzreif ist, aber es geht zumindest in die Richtung.
> 
> Terminator aus Russland: Roboter Fedor kann jetzt mit beiden Handen schiessen | STERN.de



Ich wusste das der Link jetzt kommt aber vielleicht hat ARCdefender ja noch bessere Infos. 

Das ist ein eigentlich als Weltraumroboter geplanter Roboter dem man 2 Knarren in die Hand gedrückt hat um zu testen ob das auch klappt.

Von "das Ding marschiert durch Deutschland und macht alles bis nach Frankreich hin platt", ist Fedor noch sehr weit entfernt.
Der kann Glühbirnen reinschrauben......und kurze Strecken mit dem Auto fahren (hauptsächlich gerade aus).
Und auf Pappscheiben im Stand schießen.

Bis sich Roboter so bewegen wie z.B. in Robocop (dem neuen) sind nach meinem Kenntnisstand noch ALLE Länder dieser Welt meilenweit entfernt.
Und das ist auch gut so.

Und falls das hier noch kommen sollte:
https://rollmops.files.wordpress.com/2007/01/dora-kanone1.jpg?w=240

Das ist eine mit Photoshop überarbeitete Eisenbahnkanone die eigentlich so aussieht:
Dora – Russischer Kampfroboter? | Rollmops im Kanzlerbunker


----------



## ARCdefender (31. Januar 2018)

Aber eines ist sicher, wenn es zu einer Konfrontation kommt, wird diese nicht mit konventionellen Waffen ausgetragen, vielleicht die ersten Stunden. Aber dann werden A-Waffen zum Einsatz kommen.
Also besser mal hoffen das es zu keinem Konflikt mit Russland kommt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Aber eines ist sicher, wenn es zu einer Konfrontation kommt, wird diese nicht mit konventionellen Waffen ausgetragen, vielleicht die ersten Stunden. Aber dann werden A-Waffen zum Einsatz kommen.
> Also besser mal hoffen das es zu keinem Konflikt mit Russland kommt.


Der Trick am Erstschlag ist es, zuerst die ABC-Waffen des Gegners auszuschalten. Genau darauf zielt amerikanische Politik hin. Es geht nicht mehr um große Konflikte, es geht um kleine. Es geht um Rohstoffe in der Welt, darum wird in Afganistan Krieg geführt oderum Strategische Fragen, darum die Konflikte in Syrien, der Ukraine oder im chinesischem Meer. Die Frage ist doch nur, ob die Nato für Polen eintreten würden. Das wurde eigentlich noch nie gemacht, schau ich auf drei polische Teilungen trotz starker Bündnisse zurück. Genauso sieht es mit den baltischen Staaten aus. Natürlich führt man heute keine klassischen Kriege mit aufmaschierten Saldaten mehr. Heute geht es viel heimtückischer und versteckter zu und damit auch viel gefährlicher.


----------



## shadie (31. Januar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Aber eines ist sicher, wenn es zu einer Konfrontation kommt, wird diese nicht mit konventionellen Waffen ausgetragen, vielleicht die ersten Stunden. Aber dann werden A-Waffen zum Einsatz kommen.
> Also besser mal hoffen das es zu keinem Konflikt mit Russland kommt.



Um ein Land zu "erobern" eignen sich A-Waffen nicht wirklich.

Wenn ich gerne was von dem garten meines Nachbarn abhaben will werfe ich dem auch keine Salz rüber oder sonstiges sodass da die kommenden Monate/Jahre nix mehr wächst.
(ja der vergleich klingt strange aber Ihr wisst was ich meine).

Wenn man erobern will wird das noch auf "konventioneller Ebene" passieren.
Und da sind natürlich "unbemannte" maschinen denkbar.
Aber bis das mal alles soweit ist werden sicherlich noch ein par Jahre ins Land gehen.
Klar kann man Panzer heutzutage unbemannt fahren lassen.

Aber was bringt mir das?

ich brauche immer noch eine Crew die mir das Ding im Wald versteckt mit Tarnnetzen etc.
Ansonsten wird der Panzer schneller von Flugzeugen aufgespürt als mir lieb wäre.

Daher verstehe ich diese Panikmache mit den selbstfahrenden und schießenden Panzern, ganz zu schweigen von "Kampfrobotern" nicht wirklich.


ich hoffe für uns alle das ich mich da nicht irre aber solange ich aus seriösen quellen nicht das gegenteil bewiesen bekomme mit einem voll einsatzbereiten Prototypen halte ich das ALLES für Propaganda.

Und zwar nicht nur auf der RU Seite sondern auch der DE oder USA Seite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Januar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nenne mir ein Industrieprodukt aus russischer Herstellung über Waffen und Raumfahrttechnik hinaus, das auf dem Weltmarkt konkurrieren kann.



Mit welcher Begründung werden Rüstungsgüter und Raumfahrttechnik ausgeklammert? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Worum geht es in der Ukraine und in Syrien? Um die Häfen der russischen Atom-U-boote, denn das einzige, was die Amerikaner fürchten sind nicht zu entdeckende russische U-Boote.



Extrem unwahrscheinlich. Auch auf dem Gebiet der landgestützten Interkontinentalrakten kann Russland mehr als mithalten. 

Auch wenn die USA die Positionen *aller* russischer Atom U-Boote wüsste, könnten sie keinen erfolgreichen Erstschlag durchführen. 

Das Gleichgewicht des Schreckens besteht nach wie vor. 



shadie schrieb:


> Ich wusste das der Link jetzt kommt aber vielleicht hat ARCdefender ja noch bessere Infos.
> 
> Das ist ein eigentlich als Weltraumroboter geplanter Roboter dem man 2 Knarren in die Hand gedrückt hat um zu testen ob das auch klappt.
> 
> ...



Ich sagte ja auch, dass der nicht Einsatzreif ist. Davon ab, braucht Russland keine Kampfroboter. Russland ist den meisten Länder der Erde konventionell massiv überlegen, da bräuchte es nichtmal die A-Waffen.


----------



## ARCdefender (31. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Um ein Land zu "erobern" eignen sich A-Waffen nicht wirklich.



Das weiss ich sehr wohl, aber glaubst Du wirklich Russland würde sich erobern lassen? Oder die USA? Wenn einer der Beiden merkt ich verliere gehen die Silos auf.
Das wäre wohl auch so passiert wenn AH schon diese Art Waffen gehabt hätte, wir können also froh sein das dieser Irre zu der zeit nicht über solche Waffen verfügt hat.

Und wo die Russischen Atom-U-boote überall sind weiss auch Niemand so genau. Wie will man da also die A-Waffen gezielt mit einem Erstschlag ausschalten? 
Eine Konfrontation mit Russland wäre unweigerlich der letzte große Krieg und danach könnte man sich dann durch den atomaren Fallout siechen und auf Erlösung durch den Tot hoffen.

Also, im Verteidigungsfall Deutschland, ist die beste Verteidigung, Familie einpacken, die Beine in die Hand nehmen und so schnell und weit wie nur möglich weg und hoffen das keine ABC Waffen zum Einsatz kommen.
Bei einem solchen Konflikt wird es keine Gewinner oder Verlierer geben, es wird nichts mehr zu Verteidigen sein.


----------



## shadie (31. Januar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Also, im Verteidigungsfall Deutschland, ist die beste Verteidigung, Familie einpacken, die Beine in die Hand nehmen und so schnell und weit wie nur möglich weg und hoffen das keine ABC Waffen zum Einsatz kommen.
> Bei einem solchen Konflikt wird es keine Gewinner oder Verlierer geben, es wird nichts mehr zu Verteidigen sein.



Wo willst du denn "hin abhauen"?
Also ich wohne bei Hamburg, ob Dänemark oder Schweden schon ausreicht ? 
Oder bin ich doch der gearschte und muss bis runter nach Afrika?

Wenns knallen sollte dann werden die wenigsten rechtzeitig davon wissen und auch nur die Möglichkeit haben abzuhauen.

Ob ich die aktuelle Regierung mit den selbst gemachten Fehlern verteidigen würde?......glaube ich sehe das eher wie du, Sachen packen und versuchen sich "in Sicherheit zu bringen".

Weil ganz ehrlich......wer Atomwaffen für andere Länder "lagert" und Flugplätze für Drohnenangriffe zur Verfügung stellt.....dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Januar 2018)

Wenn Deutschland mit Hilfe aller EU- und NATO-Partnern nicht mehr zu halten ist, dann bin ich sicher Dänemark ist ein sicherer Zufluchtsort


----------



## shadie (31. Januar 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn Deutschland mit Hilfe aller EU- und NATO-Partnern nicht mehr zu halten ist, dann bin ich sicher Dänemark ist ein sicherer Zufluchtsort





Also doch zum Patenonkel nach Namibia 

Aber wenn mich Europäer dann eine Spinne oder Schlange beisst bin ich auch hops


----------



## RtZk (31. Januar 2018)

Abgesehen davon das es immer noch nichts damit  zu tun und ich immer noch nicht gefragt habe, ob der Bundeskanzler der Oberbefehlshaber der Bundeswehr im V-Fall wird, was mir durchaus bekannt ist,

Kampfroboter? Man kann es auch übertreiben, es gibt keine KI die gut genug wäre um so etwas auch nur im Ansatz zu realisieren. 
Der Armata mag ja ganz gut sein, nur hat die russische Armee quasi keine, genauso wie sie kaum T-90 hat und wer in dem Irrglauben lebt, dass bei anderen Armeen alles funktioniert, kann ruhig weiter träumen, ich hindere ihn sicher nicht daran, klar würde es mir auch besser gefallen, wenn mehr funktionieren würde, aber wir sind da bei weitem nicht alleine, der Großteil der russischen Panzer ist eingemottet und uralt, die modernen funktionierenden Panzer sind in der Minderzahl. 
Russland mag eine starke Armee haben, die den meisten Anderen überlegen ist und auf Dauer würden sie die Bundeswehr sicher schlagen, nur nicht in einem kurzen Zeitraum, bis Russland deutsches Staatsgebiet erreicht hätte wären bereits die verfügbaren Truppen der Beluxe Staaten, Frankreichs, Großbritannien, sowie einige 100.000 US Truppen (sie haben nicht umsonst immer noch die beste Logistik) in Deutschland und dieser Schlagkraft hat kein Land der etwas entgegenzusetzen, auch, wenn es sich einige erträumen, da absolute Übermacht auf See und in der Luft, sowie eine enorme zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit auf Land. 
Auch wäre Deutschland in der Lage auf Kriegswirtschaft umzustellen und die Bundeswehr innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder schlagkräftig zu machen.

Aber um das mal abzukürzen, Russland würde noch nicht einmal durch Polen kommen, bevor es in die entgegengesetzte Richtung gehen würde.
Um sich aus dieser Miesere rauszulösen würde Russland nicht an taktischen Atomwaffen/massiven Einsatz von biologischen Waffen (die Sowjetunion hatte ein gewaltiges Programm, indem sie allerei hergestellt haben, gegen das ziemlich wahrscheinlich kein Land der Welt  Antibiotika hat) vorbei kommen, die unweigerlich einen Atomkrieg auslösen würden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Januar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du fantasierst davon wie schnell Russland Deutschland erobert hätte, .


So sieht die Realität aus.
Rußland baut mit den zur Zeit modernsten Kampfpanzer T-14.
Als erster überhaupt hat er einen abgesetzten Kampfraum und eigenes Radar.
Das kann nicht mal der K1 der Südkoreaner, auch wenn er ein vollhydraulisches Laufwerk (Hebebeinchen) besitzt und integrierten UF-Schacht.



RtZk schrieb:


> wir sind kein Bauernland durch das ein Land wie Russland mit einer kleinen und veralteten Armee hindurch maschieren könnte,


Doch, so ist es.
Schon Ende der 70er Jahre wären wir am Sonntag bei der Parade durch den Arc de Triomphe de l’Étoile marschiert, wenn wir nach Toresschluß der Bundeswehr (Freitag 22:00 Uhr war die Kaserne leer) lösgedüst wären.
Nach der Militärdoktrin des Warschauer Vertrages der Zerschlagung des Gegeners auf dem eigene Territorium hätte das geklappt.
Und ehe die NATO die ganzen Kampfunterstützungstruppen (Kirche, Latrinenkommando, Bordell, ... ) aktiviert hätte, wären wir durch gewesen.
Natürlich war die Doktrin der Vorneverteidigung der NATO auch keine friedensstiftende Maßnahme, erst Recht nicht die Pershing 2-Stationierung.

Die SS-20 des Warschauer Paktes und Cruise Missils der NATO (nur zu entdecken mit Top-Don-Radar aus der Luft) senkten dann die Vorwarnzeiten auf 2 Minuten.
Da hab ich oft gedacht: wenn bloß keine 2. Sonne aufgeht ... .




RtZk schrieb:


> die Sovietunion hingegen hätte es gekonnt, da deren Armee weit aus größer und moderner war.


Größer vielleicht, moderner niemals.
Die so*wj*etische Technik war auf schnelle Reparierbarkeit und minimale Ausrüstung gebaut.
Firlefanz gab es nicht (Klimaanlage, Kaffemaschine, gute Federung, ordentliche Sitze, ... ).
Sogar die MIG 25 besteht teilweise aus popeligem Eisen an der Außenhaut.

Dafür konnte ich meinen Anlasser des T-55 mit der Brechstange zum Funktionieren "überreden".

Allerdings hätte der Warschauer Vertrag niemals unprovoziert angegriffen.
Die Rüstung war für die Staaten eine enorme Belastung, deren Kosten das Lebensniveau der Bevölkerung immer weiter hinter die westlichen Staaten zurückfallen ließ.
Gebraucht hat das keiner.

Den Nutzen hatten nur die Rüstungsbetriebe, vor allem der NATO, die immer neue Rekordzahlen schrieben beim Gewinn.

Rußland respektive die Sowjetunion hat die Hauptlast des zweiten Weltkrieges beim Sieg über die Faschisten getragen und sie wollen das sicher nicht noch einmal erleben, obwohl ich keinem Politiker so richtig traue, auch Zar Putin nicht.



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier eigentlich keine Diskussion auslösen sondern schlicht und ergreifend eine Antwort auf meine Frage...


Irgendwie riecht die Diskussion aber ganz anders.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Februar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Größer vielleicht, moderner niemals. Die so*wj*etische Technik war auf schnelle Reparierbarkeit und minimale Ausrüstung gebaut.
> Firlefanz gab es nicht (Klimaanlage, Kaffemaschine, gute Federung, ordentliche Sitze, ... ).
> Sogar die MIG 25 besteht teilweise aus popeligem Eisen an der Außenhaut.



Da liegst du leider falsch, zumindest so wie du es formulierst. Je nachdem wann man schaut war mal die NATO, mal die UDSSR technologisch in dem einen oder anderen Bereich führend, oder beide in etwa ebenbürdig.

Nicht umsonst anerkennt die USA zum Beispiel das der T-64 zum Zeitpunkt seiner Einführung gnadenlos allen westlichen Panzern bis zur Einführung des Challenger 1, Leopard 2 und M1A1 Abrams deutlich überlegen war, etwa für ca. 10 bis 12 Jahre, und das nicht wegen seiner Anzahl sondern auch technologisch (Verbundpanzerung, Leistung der Kanone, Geschwindigkeit im Verhältnis zum Panzerungsschutz, gute Elektronik, ect), oder im Vietnamkrieg die MiG-21 als ebenbürdiges Flugzeug zur damals auf US-Seite eingesetzten F4-Phantom gilt, die(MiG) auf über 6000m wendiger, günstigeres Masse/Schubverhältnis, bessere Sicht für die Piloten, somit im Nahkampf ("Kurvenkampf") der Phantom überlegen.

Die Phantom dagegen verfügte über die bessere Elektronik und galt als auf Entfernung als der MiG überlgen, am Ende jedoch lagen die Abschusszahlen beider Flugzeugtypen nicht soweit auseinander, so das man wohl davon sprechen kann das beide Flugzeuge etwa ebenbürdig waren.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die so*wj*etische Technik war auf schnelle Reparierbarkeit und minimale Ausrüstung gebaut.



Das schließt sich aber nicht mit technischer Überlegenheit, oder zumindest Gleichzug aus. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Allerdings hätte der Warschauer Vertrag niemals unprovoziert angegriffen.



Die NATO selbst hat auch niemals direkt unprovoziert angegriffen, inwiefern soll das jetzt also ein Beweis sein der für den Warschauer Vertrag sprechen täte?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Rüstung war für die Staaten eine enorme Belastung, deren Kosten das Lebensniveau der Bevölkerung immer weiter hinter die westlichen Staaten zurückfallen ließ.
> Gebraucht hat das keiner.



Der über Jahrzehnte anhaltende Rüstungswettlauf war auch für den Westen eine enorme wirtschaftliche Belastung, mit dem kleinen Unterschied, der Prozess indem man diese Belastung sichtbar merkte lief langsamer ab, da die generelle Wirtschaftskraft größer war als die des Ostblocks.
Trotzdem merkte man ab Anfang der 1980er Jahre auch im Westen langsam die negativen Auswirkungen und wirtschaftliche Stagnation / Rückgang durch diesen enormen Rüstungswettlauf und seine Kosten. Ewig hätte der Westen auch nicht damit weitermachen können, aber wohl noch eine Weile länger als eben der Ostblock, der bekanntermaßen unter anderem wegen der Auswirkungen dieser Rüstungsspirale anfing Ende der 1980er Jahre zu kolabieren.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den Nutzen hatten nur die Rüstungsbetriebe, vor allem der NATO, die immer neue Rekordzahlen schrieben beim Gewinn.



Auch hier liegst du falsch. Auch der einfache Arbeiter profitierte davon, da die Wirtschaft kaum Billiglohnländer hatte auf die sie ausweichen konnte und somit die Arbeitsplätze, die du heute in Asien und Afrika findest, hier in Europa über Jahrzehnte erhalten blieben.
Ohne den kalten Krieg hätte die Globalisierung wohl schon in etwa in den 1970er Jahren Fahrt aufgenommen und viele gut bezahlte sozialversicherungspflichtige Arbeitsplätze wären früher weg gewesen. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Rußland respektive die Sowjetunion hat die Hauptlast des zweiten Weltkrieges beim Sieg über die Faschisten getragen und sie wollen das sicher nicht noch einmal erleben, obwohl ich keinem Politiker so richtig traue, auch Zar Putin nicht.



Die UDSSR hat damals sicher einen nennenswerten Anteil an den Kriegsbemühungen im Zweiten Weltkrieg getragen, du klammerst aber dabei die Briten in Afrika aus, die Hilfslieferungen im Rahmen des Land and Lease Abkommens, ohne die die russische Rüstungsindustrie diese Aufgabe nie hätte bewältigen können und den pazifischen Kriegsschauplatz, auf welchen die USA die Hauptlast des Kampfes gegen Japan trugen.

Hätten die Alliierten also auch ohne die UDSSR gewinnen können? Vermutlich ja, aber die Verluste wären in Europa wohl immens viel größer gewesen.
Hätte die UDSSR ohne die Alliierten gewinnen können? Das kann man recht zweifelsfrei mit nein beantworten.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. Februar 2018)

Ich hoffe doch stark das die Diskussionspartner Erfahrungen in Militärischer Strategie durch eine Bundeswehrschule genossen haben .... und damit meine ich nicht Grundwehrdienst oder Freiwillig Längerdienende. 

Desweiteren... wenn wir hier von der Bundeswehr reden und hier einige mit einem rhetorischen Angriff durch die Russische Armee, möchte ich hier nochmal daran erinnern das wir nur eine sehr begrenzte Menge an militärischen Material zur Verfügung haben. 

Die Panzertruppe wurde mehrfach so geschrumpft, das selbst wenn alle funktionierenden Leopard, ich glaube in der mittlerweile durchgeführten A6 Kampfwertsteigerung, nicht gegen die Masse der T-72 und T-80 was ausrichten könnten. Ein Beispiel wäre Königstiger gegen T-34... Masse statt Klasse. 

Was hat denn unsere Marine so zu bieten? Ach ja das modernste nichtatomarangetriebene U-Boot der Welt Typ 212 A.... schön davon haben wir 6 und alle liegen momentan auf Reede und warten auf Ersatzteile. 

Die Luftwaffe... kommt ganz ehrlich das ist doch eher Luft als Waffe. Drohnen die nicht fliegen dürfen und Transporthubschrauber die nur fliegen können und das tragen was sie sollen, weil man die Panzerung auf Alufolie reduziert hat. 

Das könnte man ohne Probleme so weiterführen, also was lernen wir daraus die Bundeswehr ist in keinem Krieg dieser Welt auch nur ansatzweise als schlagfertig anzusehen... gut vielleicht doch in einem Wortspiel ein guter Schlag und fertig... traurig aber wahr.


----------



## RtZk (1. Februar 2018)

Ein Problem gibt es bei deinem Fachwissen aber leider  , die Transporthubschrauber von denen du redest sind wohl die NH-90 ? Diese gibt es aber nur beim Heer. 

Und das du anzunehmen scheinst das Deutschland alleine kämpfen müsstest? Passt alles nicht so recht.


Tiger 2 gegen T-34? Die Russen haben auch neue Panzer gebaut, die zwar trotzdem unterlegen waren aber nicht so extrem.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ein Problem gibt es bei deinem Fachwissen aber leider  , die Transporthubschrauber von denen du redest sind wohl die NH-90 ? Diese gibt es aber nur beim Heer.



Stimmt die gibt's nur beim Heer, aber es tut nichts zur Sache das diese eine Bodenpanzerung haben die einfach nicht tauglich ist. Übrigens hat die Marine ja auch welche bekommen.... sind damit aber überhaupt nicht glücklich. 



> Und das du anzunehmen scheinst das Deutschland alleine kämpfen müsstest? Passt alles nicht so recht.



Hier geht's doch um die BRD oder nicht und wenn diese Angegriffen wird muss sie erstmal alleine reagieren, wenn man jetzt mal von der Vorwarnzeit der NATO absieht. Ist ja eh hier alles fiktiv... von daher. 




> Tiger 2 gegen T-34? Die Russen haben auch neue Panzer gebaut, die zwar trotzdem unterlegen waren aber nicht so extrem.



Ja das haben sie aber die Masse der Gegner des Tiger 2 waren T-34, da wollen wir mal genau sein und der T-44 wurde im Krieg nicht eingesetzt obwohl 265 bis Ende vom Krieg produziert wurden... den meintest du doch oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Februar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Hier geht's doch um die BRD oder nicht und wenn diese Angegriffen wird muss sie erstmal alleine reagieren, wenn man jetzt mal von der Vorwarnzeit der NATO absieht. Ist ja eh hier alles fiktiv... von daher.



Mach dir nichts draus, der liebe RtZk "erweitert" seine Argumentationen immer gerne wenn sie den Tatsachen nicht mehr standhalten. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ja das haben sie aber die Masse der Gegner des Tiger 2 waren T-34, da wollen wir mal genau sein und der T-44 wurde im Krieg nicht eingesetzt obwohl 265 bis Ende vom Krieg produziert wurden... den meintest du doch oder?



Ich denke er spielt zum Beispiel auf KW-85, IS-1, IS-2 und IS-2/44 an.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das könnte man ohne Probleme so weiterführen, also was lernen wir daraus  die Bundeswehr ist in keinem Krieg dieser Welt auch nur ansatzweise als  schlagfertig anzusehen... gut vielleicht doch in einem Wortspiel ein  guter Schlag und fertig... traurig aber wahr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lichtenstein und Monaco sollte die Bundeswehr noch hinbekommen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, der liebe RtZk "erweitert" seine Argumentationen immer gerne wenn sie den Tatsachen nicht mehr standhalten.



Gut zu wissen... aber vom eigentlichen Thema ist dieser Thread ja auch schon meilenweit entfernt. 




> Ich denke er spielt zum Beispiel auf KW-85, IS-1, IS-2 und IS-2/44 an.



Ja die gab es natürlich auch noch, aber das waren auch nur Panzer die in dem Krieg eine kleine Rolle spielten genau wie der Tiger 2. Den direkten Gegner zum Tiger 2 sehe ich schon im T-44, aber gut das ist meine Sicht. 

Und das mein Vergleich mit dem Tiger 2 auch auf den Leopard 2 A6, im Bezug zur Anzahl der Panzer der Russischen Armee Gültigkeit hat, würde noch nicht mal General Knoke leugnen. 




> Lichtenstein und Monaco sollte die Bundeswehr noch hinbekommen.



Andorra und den Vatikan wohl auch, aber die Bundeswehr hat mit "wehrhaft" schon lange nichts mehr zu tun. 

Sie dient eher der NATO Pflichterfüllung und als Tradition der Deutschen Militärgeschichte. 

Das ist übrigens nicht nur meine Sicht auch die ehemaliger und auch noch dienenden Kameraden.


----------



## RtZk (1. Februar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Stimmt die gibt's nur beim Heer, aber es tut nichts zur Sache das diese eine Bodenpanzerung haben die einfach nicht tauglich ist. Übrigens hat die Marine ja auch welche bekommen.... sind damit aber überhaupt nicht glücklich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich habe ich die IS Reihe gemeint.  Gestern habe ich gelesen, dass die Marine erst 2019 welche bekommen sollte, ah hier NH90 – Wikipedia  .
Klar ist alles fiktiv, aber es ist nun mal so, dass es keinen Krieg zwischen der BRD und der RF alleine geben kann, sondern einen mit der Nato gegen die RF und man muss nun mal vorher durch Polen durch. 

Abgesehen davon, dass alles nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun hat und ich meine Antwort mittlerweile von jemandem bekommen habe.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. Februar 2018)

Ja nur Tauglichkeitsteststests der NH-90 (Marine) werden schon weit vor Einführung durchgeführt. Das ist also mit bereits vorhandenen NH-90 in Marineausführung geschehen, oder meinst du die Berichte über Rostanfälligkeit und anderer Zipperlein werden am Reißbrett festgestellt?


----------



## RtZk (1. Februar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ja nur Tauglichkeitsteststests der NH-90 (Marine) werden schon weit vor Einführung durchgeführt. Das ist also mit bereits vorhandenen NH-90 in Marineausführung geschehen, oder meinst du die Berichte über Rostanfälligkeit und anderer Zipperlein werden am Reißbrett festgestellt?



Nein, das meinte ich gar nicht. Lediglich nur, dass sie vermutlich noch nicht eingeführt sind, getestet wurden sie sicherlich schon.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. Februar 2018)

Gut wir einigen uns auf eine noch nicht offizielle Einführung, denn im Besitz von der NH-90 ist die Marine bereits.

Das man durch Polen muss ist auch nicht notwendig... die Russen sind durchaus in der Lage über die Ost- und Nordsee Landungen durchzuführen und der Luftweg steht Ihnen natürlich auch noch offen.


----------



## RtZk (1. Februar 2018)

Landungen von See aus, die auf alle Fälle per Satellit schon bei der Beladung des Materials und der Truppen festgestellt werden würde (und daher vor eindringen in die Hoheitsgewässer problemlos versenkt werden könnte) und für eine Luftlandung wäre eine Luftüberlegenheit notwendig, von der Russland nur träumen kann.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. Februar 2018)

Die momentane Vorwarnzeit für einen Angriff beträgt etwa ein halbes Jahr... alleine das ist schon ein Grund warum alles was hier konstruiert wird mehr als fiktiv und absoluter Blödsinn ist. 

Aber um die Bundeswehr allein in diesem Szenario schon gegen Russland zu einer Kampfhandlungen zu bekommen und sie schlecht aussehen zu lassen... wäre ein Angriff egal wie unsinnig dieser wäre, am kommenden Freitag gegen 13:30 Uhr ein guter Zeitpunkt, denn dann befinden sich die meisten Soldaten auf dem Heimweg in ihren zivilen Klamotten. 

Es würde also bei all deinen Bemühungen einen wehrhaften Eindruck der Bundeswehr zu erzeugen bzw. das völlige Versagen der Russen wegen alter Technik oder was auch immer, nur zum Nachteil der Bundwehr führen... ein absoluter Fakt!


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Februar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ja die gab es natürlich auch noch, aber das waren auch nur Panzer die in dem Krieg eine kleine Rolle spielten genau wie der Tiger 2. Den direkten Gegner zum Tiger 2 sehe ich schon im T-44, aber gut das ist meine Sicht.



KW-85 und die IS-Reihe hat eine deutlich größere Rolle im Krieg gespielt als der Tiger 2, das lag schon alleine daran das es von der IS-Reihe weit mehr eingesetzte Panzer gab als vom Tiger 2.

Darüber hinaus waren Tiger 1 und Panther die direkte Antwort auf den t-34 und die KW-Reihe, der Tiger 2 war die Antwort auf die IS-Reihe, welche im Grunde die Antwort auf Tiger 1 und Panther waren.
Der t-44 wäre nicht der direkte Gegner des Tiger 2 gewesen, er war als Ersatz für den t-34 gedacht, letztlich aber nicht eingeführt da die Kampfwertsteigerung gegenüber dem t-34/85 schlicht zu gering waren, weshalb der t-34/85 dann auch letztlich erst durch t-54 und t-55 ersetzt wurden, welche viele grundlegende Merkmale aufweisen, die man auch in Ansätzen bereits beim t-44 finden konnte.

Der IS-3, welcher es nicht mehr bis Kriegsende auf die Kampfschauplätze schafte und der nur noch an der Militärparade der Siegermächte in Berlin teilnahm, wäre dann die russische Antwort auf den Tiger 2 geworden, um es noch zu erwähnen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. Februar 2018)

Da hat einer die rosa Litze verdient.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da liegst du leider falsch,


Nein, ich liege nicht falsch.
Ich hab vier von den Kisten kommandiert (T-55A).



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Je nachdem wann man schaut war mal die NATO, mal die  UDSSR technologisch in dem einen oder anderen Bereich führend, oder  beide in etwa ebenbürdig.


Die Sowjetunion hat meist nachgezogen, wenn die NATO mal wieder modernisieren mußte.
Überlegene Technik hatten sie fast nie, den T-64 mal ausgenommen.
Dafür hatte er eine sehr fehleranfällige Maschine (Fünfzylinder-Gegenkolben-Dieselmotor).
Alle anderen, bis auf die Abrams später, hatten den guten, alten Zwölfzylinder Diesel als Antrieb.
Der LeClerc mit seiner 8-Zylinder Rennmaschine mußte da auch aus der Reihe tanzen.


Der T-62 hatte als erster Panzer überhaupt eine Glattrohrkanone.
Dafür war die Feuerleitung steinzeitlich.
Aber da haben sich unsere arabischen Kampfgenossen mal schnell eine Kompanie von den Israelis klauen lassen, als sie in der Moschee beteten.
Sonst hätte der Merkava nie einen Stabilisator erhalten.

Auch die MIG 25 konnte ihre Höchstgeschwindigkeit nicht dauerhaft halten, die SR-71 schon (ja, ich weiß: Äpfel und Birnen).



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch stark das die Diskussionspartner Erfahrungen in Militärischer Strategie durch eine Bundeswehrschule genossen haben ....


Eine vollständige Ausbildung an der OHS der NVA in Löbau zum Panzerzugführer reicht nicht?
Ich kannte die Abmaße des Leopards besser als jeder Leo-Fahrer und jeden Schuß Munition an Bord.



> Die Panzertruppe wurde mehrfach so geschrumpft, das selbst wenn alle  funktionierenden Leopard, ich glaube in der mittlerweile durchgeführten  A6 Kampfwertsteigerung, nicht gegen die Masse der T-74 und T-80 was  ausrichten könnten.


 Richtig.
Aber einen T-74 hab ich noch nie gesehen, T-72 schon einige. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel wäre Königstiger gegen T-34... Masse  statt Klasse.


Ein ehemaliger Kollege war Panzerjäger im zweiten Weltkrieg.
Der berichtete, daß man die T-34 zuerst gar nicht bekämpfen konnte, so gut waren Panzerung und Formgebung.

Nur den Turm konnte man problemlos runterholen, der war nur locker befestigt.
Aber dafür mußte man ihn sehr genau zwischen Turm und Wanne treffen.

Erst mit neuer Munition konnte man ihn dann knacken.



RtZk schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich gelesen,


Hast Du schon mal eine Panzergranate aus der Nähe gesehen?

Wir sollten uns alle vorm Krieg fürchten, da schießt man nicht mehr auf Pappziele, sondern auf Menschen.

Ich dachte 1989, daß man nun endlich mit der Scheiß Rüstung aufhören würde und das gesparte Geld der Bevölkerung zu gute kommen würde.

Was ist passiert?
Die Menschheit schlägt sich mit Hilfe der Rüstungskonzerne im Militärsich-Industriellen Komplex der USA und Rußlands, Chinas etc. (*MIK*) immer mehr gegenseitig den Schädel ein.

Und die sitzen im Hintergrund und lachen sich ins Fäustchen, wenn sich die verblödeten Politiker gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen.
Religionsfaschisten und gelernte Terroristen tun ein übriges.

Was für eine verkommene Welt und keiner regt sich drüber auf, außer mir.

Ich nehme jedenfalls nie wieder eine Waffe in die Hand, dafür hab ich zu viele Tote gesehen, und das im Frieden.

Die Punkte für das unflätige Gefluche nehme ich gern an.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Februar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Eine vollständige Ausbildung an der OHS der NVA in Löbau zum Panzerzugführer reicht nicht?



Doch reicht mein Vater hat da auch gedient. 





> Aber einen T-74 hab ich noch nie gesehen, T-72 schon einige.



Danke den meinte ich ... wurde korrigiert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Februar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Doch reicht mein Vater hat da auch gedient.


Gedient habe ich in Erfurt.
Die Offiziershochschule der Landstreitkräfte stand in Löbau

Und wie ist Dein Reservedienstgrad?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Februar 2018)

Ich meinte eigentlich das mein Vater in der NVA gedient hat als UFw, also in einer richtigen Armee im Gegensatz zur BW laut seiner Aussage. 

Fw. d. R. nix besonderes also.


----------



## chaotium (2. Februar 2018)

Die Bundeswehr könnte funktionieren, man sieht es an den Ländern die unsere Waffen und Panzer kaufen und nutzen.
Da aber die Uschi nur schrott einkauft und keine Ersatzteile beschafft, darf sich die BW bald mit Mopeds befassen ^^


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Februar 2018)

Die Mopeds hat sie schon von KTM und sogar Quads.


----------



## DonBes (2. Februar 2018)

Haha manche glauben wirklich, dass die Bundeswehr im Ernstfall nicht einsatzfähig wäre. Ihr vergesst wie Deutschland tickt und wie mächtig es ist. Die Gerätschaften der BW sind mindestens genauso einsatzfähig wie die anderer Länder. Hier hat man nur andere Ansprüche an Hubschraubern, Kampfjets, Panzern und überhaupt. Wenn in einem deutschen Panzer der Sitz etwas knarzt dann wird das schon als nicht einsatzfähig eingestuft(mal übertrieben). Und im Ernstfall kann Deutschland einfach innerhalb weniger Wochen wenn nicht Tage mit einer Atombombe dienen. Hier gibt es die Technologie, das Wissen, das Humankapital und alles was man dazu braucht. Ich bezweifle, dass es ein Land auf dieser Welt gibt, welches sich zutrauen würde Krieg gegen Deutschland zu führen außer vielleicht die USA. So war es schon seit dem 1. WK. Adolf der Kackvogel hat sich nicht umsonst getraut ganz Europa zu knechten und er konnte auch nur durch den Kriegseintritt der USA aufgehalten werden. Das ist mMn auch heute noch so. Deutschland ist viel zu Mächtig als dass es von irgend einem Land "überrannt" wird. Auch nicht Russland wo 90% der Streitkräfte ein Alkoholproblem haben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Februar 2018)

DonBes schrieb:


> Haha manche glauben wirklich, dass die Bundeswehr im Ernstfall nicht einsatzfähig wäre.



Ich glaube nicht an den Ernstfall, aber sollte es je dazu kommen, nein ich glaube nicht an eine deutsche Einsatzfähigkeit und bin ziemlich froh, dass wir mit Frankreich und Großbritannien (Atommächte) gute Beziehungen haben.



DonBes schrieb:


> Ihr vergesst wie Deutschland tickt und wie mächtig es ist.



In erster Linie ist Deutschland ziemlich pazifistisch (die Bevölkerung, nicht unbedingt alle Parteien) und „mächtig“ nur in wirtschaftlicher Sicht. 



DonBes schrieb:


> Die Gerätschaften der BW sind mindestens genauso einsatzfähig wie die anderer Länder.



Ganz offensichtlich ja nicht. Insbesondere nicht im Vergleich zu den Ländern, die ihre Armee regelmäßig auch in Kampfeinsätze schicken. 



DonBes schrieb:


> Hier hat man nur andere Ansprüche an Hubschraubern, Kampfjets, Panzern und überhaupt. Wenn in einem deutschen Panzer der Sitz etwas knarzt dann wird das schon als nicht einsatzfähig eingestuft(mal übertrieben).



Übertrieben ist witzig, wenn Marinehubschrauber nicht übers Meer fliegen können, Flugzeuge nicht fertig werden oder bei Übungen Besenstiele schwarz angemalt werden müssen, um als Kanonenattrappe zu fungieren. 



DonBes schrieb:


> Und im Ernstfall kann Deutschland einfach innerhalb weniger Wochen wenn nicht Tage mit einer Atombombe dienen. Hier gibt es die Technologie, das Wissen, das Humankapital und alles was man dazu braucht.



Absolut nicht. Das Wissen und die Technologie ist da, trotzdem hast du ohne Atomindustrie nicht von heute auf morgen eine Atombombe. Und selbst dann fehlen uns immer noch die Trägersysteme dafür. Klar, wie haben A-Waffen fähige Kampfjets, aber das ist halt kein Vergleich zu Raketen. Weder was Reichweite, noch was die Geschwindigkeit angeht.



DonBes schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass es ein Land auf dieser Welt gibt, welches sich zutrauen würde Krieg gegen Deutschland zu führen außer vielleicht die USA.



Eins vorweg. Ich habe absolut keinen Grund zur Annahme, dass uns irgendwer angreifen will. 

Aber sollte es je dazu kommen, wäre da schon mehr Länder, als die USA im Stande. Alleine in Europa die drei Atommächte FR, GB und Russ. Und Angesicht der Anzahl unser Ausrüstung sicher auch das eine oder andere Land mit konventionellen Waffensystemen.



DonBes schrieb:


> So war es schon seit dem 1. WK. Adolf der Kackvogel hat sich nicht umsonst getraut ganz Europa zu knechten und er konnte auch nur durch den Kriegseintritt der USA aufgehalten werden.



Der zweite Weltkrieg wurde ja gerade nicht unter rationalen Gesichtspunkten geführt, sondern war ein riesiges Risikospiel, das bis 1940 (einschließlich Westfeldzug) gutging. Nur dank dem (selbst von der deutschen Führung nicht erwarteten) schnellen Sieg über Polen konnte man überhaupt weiter Krieg führen. Sonst wäre es ziemlich schnell zu Munitionsengpässen gekommen. Und ohne sowjetischen Hilfslieferungen hätte die deutsche Kriegsmaschine vermutlich nicht mal Frankreich schlagen können.

Und der Krieg war übrigens schon am 22. Juni 1941 verloren, die USA war nur der letzte Nagel im Sarg. 



DonBes schrieb:


> Das ist mMn auch heute noch so. Deutschland ist viel zu Mächtig als dass es von irgend einem Land "überrannt" wird.



Deutschland ist wirtschaftlich mächtig, aber ganz bestimmt nicht militärisch. 



DonBes schrieb:


> Auch nicht Russland wo 90% der Streitkräfte ein Alkoholproblem haben.



Klar, die Atommacht Russland, die die größte konventionelle Armee Europas hat, würde sich an Deutschland die Zähne ausbeißen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2018)

DonBes schrieb:


> Haha manche glauben wirklich, dass die Bundeswehr im Ernstfall nicht einsatzfähig wäre.



Die KSK wäre sicher einsatzfähig. Aber das ist auch eine Elite Einheit.
Der gesamte Rest der Bundeswehr wohl eher nicht.
Mein Vetter ist Berufssoldat und wenn ich den mal treffe und ihn nach seinem Job frage, lächelt er nur.


----------



## DonBes (2. Februar 2018)

Deutschland hat zwei Weltkriege auf eigenem Boden gehabt und ist schon wieder unter den top 3 Weltmächten. Das kommt nicht von ungefähr. Wenn du die Technologie und das Wissen hast + die Infrastruktur dann bist du innerhalb kürzester Zeit Kampffähig. Und Deutschland hat all das. Worüber wir hier reden ist natürlich alles hypothetisch aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Deutschland nicht so schlecht da steht wie es dargestellt wird. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2018)

Tja, wenn man so guckt, was bei der Bundeswehr flugfähig ist und was nicht, habe ich so meine Zweifel.
Und die Dinge sind ja hausgemacht.
Da fragt man sich echt, was da für Verträge mit den Rüstungskonzernen geschlossen werden. 
Vermutlich solche, die dafür sorgen, dass Ex Politiker dort Beraterverträge bekommen.
Was macht Dirk Niebel, Ex Entwicklungsminister und Mitglied des Bundessicherheitssrats heute?
Ach ja, Berater beim Rüstungskonzern Rheinmetall.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Vetter ist Berufssoldat und wenn ich den mal treffe und ihn nach seinem Job frage, lächelt er nur.



Er weiß schon warum. 

Wenn man im Ausland steckt und sich seine Schnürsenkel in einem kroatischem Laden kaufen muss, weil man wochenlang vom Versorger nur "Ist im Zulauf!" hört... kann man sich sicher sein das irgendwo was hackt. 

Aber wo ich gerade von WK2 lese dort waren 1,5 Mio. alleine in der Flugabwehr tätig.... jetzt haben wir gerade mal ca. 179. 500 Soldaten insgesamt in der Truppe, also Zahlen können blenden aber so verblendet kann man doch nicht sein, um zu erkennen das im konventionellen Krieg diese Zahl ein Witz ist. Selbst wenn man sich nur Verteitigungsarmee nennt.


----------



## keinnick (2. Februar 2018)

Passend dazu: Engpasse bei „Einmannpackungen“: Bei der Bundeswehr wird das Essen knapp - FOCUS Online


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2018)

Ist doch bei den Russen nicht anders.
Wenn die hier einmarschieren, halte sie erst mal im McDrive und decken sich ein.


----------



## RtZk (2. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der zweite Weltkrieg wurde ja gerade nicht unter rationalen Gesichtspunkten geführt, sondern war ein riesiges Risikospiel, das bis 1940 (einschließlich Westfeldzug) gutging. Nur dank dem (selbst von der deutschen Führung nicht erwarteten) schnellen Sieg über Polen konnte man überhaupt weiter Krieg führen. Sonst wäre es ziemlich schnell zu Munitionsengpässen gekommen. Und ohne sowjetischen Hilfslieferungen hätte die deutsche Kriegsmaschine vermutlich nicht mal Frankreich schlagen können.
> 
> Und der Krieg war übrigens schon am 22. Juni 1941 verloren, die USA war nur der letzte Nagel im Sarg.



Eigentlich war der Krieg erst Anfang 1943 verloren als man in Stalingrad verloren hat (bzw. , wenn die USA nie in den Krieg eingetreten wären, wäre die Sowjetunion ziemlich sicher gefallen). 

Ansonsten gebe ich dir weitestgehend recht, allerdings haben wir eine ziemliche große Industrie und die Frage wäre schlicht nur wie schnell man auf Kriegswirtschaft umstellen könnte, allgemein geht in einem Krieg alles bedeutend schneller. 
Die russische Armee ist der Deutschen sicherlich überlegen, doch ist sie trotz allem ziemlich marode und nur noch ein Schatten der Armeen des Warschauer Pakts.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Februar 2018)

Ich würde mich eher um die Moral der einzuziehenden wehrfähigen Männer Gedanken machen, als wie schnell man die deutsche Wirtschaft auf Krieg vorbereiten kann.


----------



## RtZk (2. Februar 2018)

Dieses Problem hast du in jedem reichen Land, aber im Notfall gäbe es mit Sicherheit wenigstens einige 100.000 Männer die bereit wären in den Krieg zu ziehen, mehr braucht man in einem modernen Krieg ohnehin nicht mehr, die Zeiten wo Armee mit mehreren Millionen Mann auf dem Feld standen ist vorrüber.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Februar 2018)

Das stimmt auch, aber mehrere 100.000 wage ich doch sehr zu bezweifeln. Die Bundeswehr hat doch jetzt schon Nachwuchsprobleme obwohl das Geld immer pünktlich auf dem Konto ist... nur da schwebt halt das Damokles Schwert eines Auslandeinsatzes über einen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (2. Februar 2018)

Der Gedanke eines konventionellen Krieges auf deutschem Boden halte ich für ziemlich abwegig. Wer sollte uns denn angreifen? Wenns die Russen machen,bekommen wir einen Atomkrieg. Mit Briten oder Franzosen bekommen wir einen Atomkrieg (je nachdem ob jemand das Bündnis bricht). Mit Indern oder Pakistanis bekommen wir einen Atomkrieg. Mit den Chinesen bekommen wir einen Atomkrieg. Das Ergebnis ist jedesmal die Auslöschung großer Teile der Menschheit. Und im Falle eines hypothetischen Angriffs z.B. Weißrusslands haben wir ein Bündnissystem und hier stationierte NATO-Soldaten. Also im Fall einer nicht hundertprozentig einsatzfähigen Bundeswehr haben wir dennoch eine wirksame Verteidigung.
Aber wie sagte mal ein Kabarettist (ich weiß leider nicht mehr wer):"Die Bundeswehr ist dafür da, den Gegner so lange aufzuhalten, bis Militär kommt."


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Februar 2018)

Das war Volker Pispers und sogar Berufssoldaten sagen das. 

Hier geht es um ein fiktives Szenario in dem Deutschland allein dasteht ...


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Februar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich das mein Vater in der NVA gedient hat als UFw, also in einer richtigen Armee im Gegensatz zur BW laut seiner Aussage.


Kann ich nur bestätigen.



> Fw. d. R. nix besonderes also.


Ich bin Oberleutnant der Reserve, aber ein NVA-Dienstgrad zählt wohl hier nichts.
In einen Panzer werde ich nie wieder einsteigen wegen des Herzschrittmachers.
Die elektrischen Felder sind mir da zu stark.

Meine alte Blechkiste hätte allein mit dem Anlasser fahren können, wenn die Batterien nicht solcher Matsch gewesen wären (4 x 135Ah/ 12V zu 24V zusammengeschaltet.
Das reichte gerade so zum Anlassen und Turm schwenken.



DonBes schrieb:


> Und im Ernstfall kann Deutschland einfach  innerhalb weniger Wochen wenn nicht Tage mit einer Atombombe dienen.  Hier gibt es die Technologie, das Wissen, das Humankapital und alles was  man dazu braucht.


 Wie kommst Du auf das schiefe Brett?
Technologie heißt nicht, daß man auch die notwendigen Ausrüstungen zum Bau einer solchen Wahnsinnswaffe hat.

Und die hat Deutschland sicher nicht.
Wir sollten alles dafür tun, dieses Teufelszeug von der Erde zu entfernen.

Ich kann Dir genau sagen was in Zone A, B, C und D unterm Zündpunkt passiert und wo die übbriggebliebenen Panzer, LKWs und Haubitzen runterkommen, die der Lichtblitz übergelassen hat.

Das ist gar nicht lustig.



DonBes schrieb:


> Deutschland ist viel zu Mächtig als dass es von irgend einem Land "überrannt" wird.


Sogar mit Eintritt NATO wären wir in 3 Tagen in Paris gewesen, so lautete die sowjetische Strategie.
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Doktrin der Zerschlagung des Feindes auf eigenem Boden noch gilt in Rußland, aber wenn ja ... rien ne va plus.

Übrigens: als was bist Du denn neben mir über den Übungsplatz gerannt?


----------



## DonBes (2. Februar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf das schiefe Brett?
> Technologie heißt nicht, daß man auch die notwendigen Ausrüstungen zum Bau einer solchen Wahnsinnswaffe hat.
> 
> Und die hat Deutschland sicher nicht.
> Wir sollten alles dafür tun, dieses Teufelszeug von der Erde zu entfernen.



Also wenn nicht Deutschland, wer bitte dann? Dass Deutschland keine Ausrüstung hat um diese Bombe zu bauen glaube ich niemals und gehe jede Wette dagegen ein.  wir haben nicht 1945 wo nur eine handvoll Menschen wusste was man braucht um eine solche Bombe zu bauen. Deutschland hat alles dazu notwendige innerhalb von Std zusammen, da bin ich mir sicher. Da muss man ja nur Rheinmetall, ThyssenKrupp, BASF oder Bayer und einen der Autobauer zwingen zusammenzuarbeiten bzw die richtigen Leute von diesen Unternehmen zusammenführen und das Projekt steht.

Ps: das heißt nicht, dass ich diesen Wahnsinn befürworten würde. Ich denke wir wissen alle wohin das führt wenn es mal so kommen sollte. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nenharma (2. Februar 2018)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, weil zu viel bull-shit dabei ist,

aber sollte der Russe kommen, sehen wir keine Sonne!
Ich stimme da Nightslaver vollkommen zu.

Nur ein kleiner Tipp:
Die Russen testen seit 2014 in der Ukraine hybride-/verdeckte Kriegsführung
und haben damit sehr gut Ergebnisse erzielt. Lässt sich ja alles Nachlesen wenn man möchte.
In Syrien testet der Russen seine neuen Waffen in der konventionellen Kriegsführung
und ist damit auch durchaus erfolgreich. Dazu kann er die neuen Waffensysteme testen und das
sogar live, wie z.B. die S400. 

Aber bevor der Russe hier ankommt, haben die IT-Kräfte schon unsere Infrastruktur abgeschaltet,
alle mit Fake-News demoralisiert und die russische Gemeinschaft aufgewiegelt.

Und jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage:
Wenn die Gewalt über Notverordnungen nicht auf die Kanzlerin übergehen sollte, sollen sich dann
36 bis 48 Menschen einhellig für eine Verteidigungsstrategie entscheiden? Bis die sich geeinigt
haben ist der Russe in Madrid!
Also macht eine Teilung der Gewalten ab einem bestimmten Punkt einfach keinen Sinn.

Das nur dazu von mir, sollte es schon geschrieben sein, ignoriert es einfach!


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Februar 2018)

DonBes schrieb:


> Also wenn nicht Deutschland, wer bitte dann?


Die, die das schon 70 Jahre machen?


DonBes schrieb:


> Dass Deutschland keine Ausrüstung hat um diese Bombe zu bauen glaube ich niemals und gehe jede Wette dagegen ein.


Die halte ich.
Zwei Kästen Budweiser / Pilsner / Prazdroi - Bier.

Dazu braucht man strahlensichere Spezialmaschinen und gewisse sehr genaue Masse.

Wie eine Kernspaltungsbombe im Allgemeinen funktionert ist ja nun kein Hexenwerk.

Plutonium, Sprenstoff - rumms.

Wie hoch die Zusammenhaltezeit der Metallteile aber sein muß, damit die Kettenreaktion vollständig abläuft, wie man eine Explosion auf Teile von Millisekunden genau steuert - das wissen nur die forschenden Pharmazie ... ähh ... Waffenproduzenten.

Die gesamte Reaktion ist in einer Millionstel Sekunde abgelaufen!

Darauf beruht unter anderem die große Sprengkraft und dem Massendefekt bei der Wasserstoffbombe.

Und für die Entschärfung braucht man zumindest ein Taschenmesser:
YouTube .

Woher hast Du denn nun Dein Spezialwissen der Waffentechnik her?
Atillerie, Panzer, Marine, ... ?


----------



## DonBes (2. Februar 2018)

Ich hab nicht gedient...

Wenn du schon weißt was man alles braucht um die Bombe zu bauen, wieso glaubst du, dass Deutschland dieses Wissen nicht hat? Verstehe ich nicht. Als ob Deutschland nicht mindestens 273 Wissenschaftler hat, die das nötige Wissen haben oder dieses innerhalb kürzester Zeit generieren können. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (2. Februar 2018)

Die Frage ist eher ob wir genug waffenfähiges Plutonium besitzen, nicht ob wir wissentschaftlich in der Lage dazu wären, was wir zweifellos sind, genauso wie jede andere große Industrienation.


----------



## DonBes (2. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher ob wir genug waffenfähiges Plutonium besitzen, nicht ob wir wissentschaftlich in der Lage dazu wären, was wir zweifellos sind, genauso wie jede andere große Industrienation.


Ganz genau und da bin ich mir sicher, dass ein Land wie Deutschland es zumindest besorgen kann. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Februar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen.



Ich eigentlich auch vom Hörensagen und Erfahrung aus meiner Dienstzeit in der BW. 



> Ich bin Oberleutnant der Reserve, aber ein NVA-Dienstgrad zählt wohl hier nichts.



Jeder der bewiesen hat das er einen Zug führen kann hat auf jeden Fall mehr Ahnung wie Militär läuft , als so mancher der sich hier äußert und sein Wissen aus Büchern hat, oder als Gefreiter aufm Feld als Melder rumgehüpft ist. Wozu das führt haben wir ja im letzten WK gesehen.  



> In einen Panzer werde ich nie wieder einsteigen wegen des Herzschrittmachers.
> Die elektrischen Felder sind mir da zu stark.



Gut "Panzer" meiner Einheit hießen Roland und Gepard... das Ortungsradar war auch heftig. 

Die Strahlung vom LÜR (Luftraumüberwachungsradar) des HFlaAFüSys hätte Schwalben im Flug grillen können.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Februar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Die Strahlung vom LÜR (Luftraumüberwachungsradar) des HaFlaAFüSys hätte Schwalben im Flug grillen können.



Naja, sobald dann mal eine Taube, oder Wildente vorbei kommt gibts wenigstens eine warme Mahlzeit, wobei die Wildente vieleicht wegen ihrer Größe 2 Anflüge bräuchte um richtig durch zu sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Februar 2018)

DonBes schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gedient...


Also ist das alles heiße Luft, was Du hier erzählst ohne je nur eine scharfe Platzpatrone aus der Nähe gesehen zu haben.



DonBes schrieb:


> Wenn du schon weißt was man alles braucht um die Bombe zu bauen, wieso glaubst du, dass Deutschland dieses Wissen nicht hat?


Irgendwie drehst Du Dir die Wahrheit so, wie du sie brauchst.
Jedenfalls liest Du die Beiträge nicht genau genug.



DonBes schrieb:


> Als ob Deutschland nicht mindestens 273 Wissenschaftler hat, die das nötige Wissen haben oder dieses innerhalb kürzester Zeit generieren können.


Wie ich schon mehrfach sagte, ist die Allgemeine Funktion kein Problem.
Die genauen Parameter (Neutronenreflexionsfaktor, Moderatorzusammensetzung,  Zusammenhaltezeit,  Kompressionsfaktor, ... ) kennen nur die Atomstaaten.

Das mit dem Tuppertalk kann man übrigens abstellen ... .


----------



## DonBes (2. Februar 2018)

Gott als ob das was damit zutun hat ob ich scharf geschossen habe...Ich war an der Uni und hab Labore gesehen und Werkstätten und die braucht man um Atombomben zu bauen und nicht Fußsoldaten die scharf geschossen haben. 

Und wenn Deutschland nicht die nötigen Parameter kennt, dann errechnen ein paar Erstsemester diese. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Februar 2018)

DonBes schrieb:


> Ich war an der Uni und hab Labore gesehen und Werkstätten ....



Davon merkt man aber irgendwie leider bei deinen Äußerungen zum Thema recht wenig. Immerhin sollte man ja eigentlich von jemanden der an der Uni gewesen sein will irgendwie erwarten können das er sich schon auf einer einigermaßen minimal-fundierteren Grundlage zu einem Thema äußert, als wie leider in deinem Fall mit schwammigsten "Pseudowissen", das man so vieleicht von einem Hobbyristen mit der Wissensbasis einer N24"Doku" erwarten würde. 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen ist nicht direkt böse gemeint, ist nur so wie ich deine Äußerungen zu der Thematik bis jetzt wahrnehme.


----------



## RtZk (3. Februar 2018)

@wuselsurfer deine Argumentationen sind absurd.
Es hat nichts damit zu tun ob irgendjemand mal eine Waffe in der Hand hatte und bitte tue nicht so als wüsstest du mehr von Krieg als andere, denn du warst gewiss in keinem (außer du wärst sehr sehr alt). 
Auf Übungsscheiben zu schießen hat nichts aber auch gar nichts damit zu tun. 
Es ist absolut kein Problem eine Atombombe herzustellen, die meisten mit einem Physik Studium würden dir Pläne dafür erstellen können, mit einem Team von mehreren 100 Wissenschaftlern wäre es absolut keine Frage des Knowledges sondern eine Frage des Materials (und des politischen Willens).


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Februar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Also ist das alles heiße Luft, was Du hier erzählst ohne je nur eine scharfe Platzpatrone aus der Nähe gesehen zu haben.


Warum sind eigentlich alle Ex-Soldaten sobald man zu "dem" Thema kommt immer sofort auf der arroganten "ich-weiß-alles-besser" Schiene?
Das ist irgendwie ne Lebensweisheit von mir geworden: Sprich nie, NIEMALS mit einem ehemaligen Soldaten über militärische Themen. Machs einfach nicht. Die meisten von denen mutieren da einfach irgendwie. 

Ich habe kein Hintergrundwissen wie die Möglichkeiten der BRD sind an eine A-Bombe zu kommen wenn sie es wollte und wie lange sowas dauern würde... als eines der fortschrittlichsten Länder der Welt mit tonnenweise Beziehungen rund um den Globus und einer beachtlichen Wissenschaftsbastion schätze ich aber, dass sowas nicht lange dauern würde (de facto dürfte es rein davon abhängig sein waffenfähiges Pu zu haben). Wobei "nicht lange" im Falle eines entsprechenden Krieges definitiv viel ZU lange wäre (wobei wenn das eintritt sowieso kaum noch was zu retten/verteidigen ist).


...ach ja bevor die Frage kommt: Ja, ich war auch mal Soldat, habe aber so schnell es ging die Reißleine gezogen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes als Fallschirmjäger ) - denn ich habe wirklich nie in meinem Leben was bescheuerteres gesehen als das was da abgeht, in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon merkt man aber irgendwie leider bei deinen Äußerungen zum Thema recht wenig.



Da kann ich eigentlich nur beipflichten... der reißerische Post über die Wehrkraft der BW sagt eigentlich alles über das Wissen im Bezug zur BW.

Klar haben wir hier gute Köpfe und Ingenieure, so gut das beim Feldtest des Dingos im Kosovo die meisten reihenweise ausfielen, weil Fahrgestelle brachen, Staukoffer abgefallen sind, die Besatzung Prellungen und Knochenbrüche bekam, weil das Ding einfach mal in der Kurve meinte sich auf die Seite zu legen. Sowas darf einfach nicht passieren nach angeblichen Erprobung im eigenen Land.

Da fühlt man sich doch richtig sicher mit den eigenen Kampfmitteln.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Februar 2018)

DonBes schrieb:


> Und wenn Deutschland nicht die nötigen Parameter  kennt, dann errechnen ein paar Erstsemester diese.


Mit 5 Kilo  Plutonium in der linken und rechten Hand wahrscheinlich.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Klar haben wir hier gute Köpfe und  Ingenieure, so gut das beim Feldtest des Dingos im Kosovo die meisten  reihenweise ausfielen, weil Fahrgestelle brachen, Staukoffer abgefallen  sind, die Besatzung Prellungen und Knochenbrüche bekam, weil das Ding  einfach mal in der Kurve meinte sich auf die Seite zu legen. Sowas darf  einfach nicht passieren nach angeblichen Erprobung im eigenen  Land.


Die Praxis ist nun mal das Kriterium der Wahrheit.
Und da sollte man doch *mehr *Wert drauf legen als auf pure Theorien.

Die Castle Bravo Bombe der USA hatte die 2 fache Explosionsstärke des berechneten Wertes, weil plötzlich auch Li 7 und Tritium an der Kernexplosion teilnahmen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Warum sind eigentlich alle Ex-Soldaten sobald man zu "dem" Thema kommt immer sofort auf der arroganten "ich-weiß-alles-besser" Schiene? .


Ja, ja, manchmal gehen die Pferde mit mir durch.
Nur hab ich eben gesehen, was eine Waffe anrichtet.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Hintergrundwissen wie die Möglichkeiten der BRD sind an eine A-Bombe zu kommen wenn sie es wollte .


Wer solche Waffen einsetzt, wird auch selber damit bepflastert werden.
Das wäre der falsche Weg.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wobei "nicht lange" im Falle eines entsprechenden Krieges definitiv viel ZU lange wäre (wobei wenn das eintritt sowieso kaum noch was zu retten/verteidigen ist).


Sollte der Fall je eintereten, haben wir so eine halbe Stunde zum Beten.
So lange braucht eine Mittelstreckenrakete ungefähr ... .
Da wäre das Teufelszeug längst nicht zusammengeklöppelt ... .

Und die Cruise Missiles werden wir gar nicht kommen sehen, die fliegen 5m über dem Boden.
Etwas langsamer, aber genau so tödlich.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...ach ja bevor die Frage kommt: Ja, ich war auch mal Soldat, habe aber so schnell es ging die Reißleine gezogen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes als Fallschirmjäger ) - denn ich habe wirklich nie in meinem Leben was bescheuerteres gesehen als das was da abgeht, in jeder Hinsicht.


 Genau deswegen bin ich auch ins Zivilleben gegangen.
Ich war froh die Zeit mit den 3 Tonnen Waffen rund um den Kopf und den frisch ausgebildeten Fahrern überlebt zu haben.

Einer hätte mich beinahe mal auf der Brücke des Fahrübungsplatzes mit der Kette erwischt ... .

Von wegen bescheuert:
Es standen Gewitterwolken am Himmel, da kam der Befehl:  Bordsteinkanten mit Kalkfarbe weiß streichen.

Das war kurz vor meiner Entlassung.
Es war der erste Befehl, den ich beinahe "überhört" hätte, aber ich war da schon auf Sch.egal-Kurs.

Also haben wir brav die Kanten gestrichen.
Wir waren gerade am Abrücken, da kam es richtig runter.

Und so lief die eben erst aufgestrichene Bordsteinkantenfarbe wieder an mir vorbei in den Gully.  

So, genug Krieg gespielt.
Wir sollten viel mehr über die Abschaffung der Kernwaffen reden, aber dazu gibt es recht wenig Beiträge.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Februar 2018)

Mit  dieser Kaspertruppe ist eh nicht mehr zu gewinnen 

Der Bruder meines Arbeitskollegen ist Berufssoldat,
und ist momentan nach Litauen verlegt worden.

Da sind auch norwegische Einheiten stationiert,
die lachen sich einen Ast ab, wenn sie nur den Namen "Bumndeswehr " hören


----------



## ARCdefender (3. Februar 2018)

Wirst Ihr was ich an dem ganzen Beitrag hier und auch an einem Anderem wirklich erschreckend finde?
Das wir uns überhaupt mittlerweile sehr oft mit dieser Thematik auseinandersetzen müssen!
Vor Zehn jähren wären solche Beiträge nicht denkbar gewesen weil man sich um Samos gar keinen Kopf gemacht hätte.
Traurig.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Da kann ich eigentlich nur beipflichten... der reißerische Post über die Wehrkraft der BW sagt eigentlich alles über das Wissen im Bezug zur BW.
> 
> Klar haben wir hier gute Köpfe und Ingenieure, so gut das beim Feldtest des Dingos im Kosovo die meisten reihenweise ausfielen, weil Fahrgestelle brachen, Staukoffer abgefallen sind, die Besatzung Prellungen und Knochenbrüche bekam, weil das Ding einfach mal in der Kurve meinte sich auf die Seite zu legen. Sowas darf einfach nicht passieren nach angeblichen Erprobung im eigenen Land.
> 
> Da fühlt man sich doch richtig sicher mit den eigenen Kampfmitteln.



Ach naja, seh es mal so, die soldieste Technologie nützt dir am Ende wenig wenn die Kasperköpfe die sie bedienen sollen am Ende das damit veranstalten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kjF8ju7YeLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



3 geschrottete Humvees in weniger als 2 Minuten, das muss man auch erstmal schaffen.


----------



## chaotium (3. Februar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Hintergrundwissen wie die Möglichkeiten der BRD sind an eine A-Bombe zu kommen wenn sie es wollte und wie lange sowas dauern würde.



Du hast dich schon selbst beantwortet. Wenns drauf ankommt geht jemand in den Keller und rollt die A Bombe hervor.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass DE zügig eine solche Bombe zusammen nagelt


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> 3 geschrottete Humvees in weniger als 2 Minuten, das muss man auch erstmal schaffen.



Das ist sogar noch kürzer möglich ein guter Gasstoß mit einem Abraham und dann sind die auch platt. 

Aber wenn man in einem "Friedenseinsatz unter Waffen" ist, sollte man sich doch schon darauf verlassen können, das das Bundeswehr Prüfungsamt neue Kampfmittel soweit prüft, das man sie am Einsatzort auch nutzen kann, ohne das man die Truppe mit zusätzlichen Ausfällen belastet. 

Das war jetzt nur ein Beispiel und es wird ja nicht besser seit damals.


----------



## compisucher (13. Februar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Hintergrundwissen wie die Möglichkeiten der BRD sind an eine A-Bombe zu kommen wenn sie es wollte und wie lange sowas dauern würde..



In unserer Republik lagern derzeit bei Büchel noch 20 Kernwaffen:
B61 (Kernwaffe) – Wikipedia
die im Ernstfall für die deutschen Tornados vorgesehen sind.
Sollen ab 2020 durch neuere Modelle ersetzt werden.
Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang, ab "Im wiedervereinigten Deutschland":
Nuklearwaffen in Deutschland – Wikipedia

Deutschland ist kurz- und mittelfristig nicht in der Lage, selbst A-Waffen herzustellen.
Die noch vorhandenen Reaktoren sind hierzu  nicht technisch dafür ausgelegt.


----------



## shadie (13. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach naja, seh es mal so, die soldieste Technologie nützt dir am Ende wenig wenn die Kasperköpfe die sie bedienen sollen am Ende das damit veranstalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus 

Da werde ich mir heute mal ein par Videos abends ansehen zu dem Thema, hat Unterhaltungsfaktor


----------



## Ray2015 (13. Februar 2018)

Das irgendjemand Deutschland direkt angreift halte ich auch für ausgeschlossen. Sollten die Amis aber mit Russland in Konfrontation geraten, sind wir gef***t. Wir liegen genau dazwischen und der Kampf RU vs. US wird auf unserem Boden ausgetragen.


----------



## Rolk (13. Februar 2018)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Das irgendjemand Deutschland direkt angreift halte ich auch für ausgeschlossen. Sollten die Amis aber mit Russland in Konfrontation geraten, sind wir gef***t. Wir liegen genau dazwischen und der Kampf RU vs. US wird auf unserem Boden ausgetragen.



Das war früher mal, als die Bundeswehr noch mehrere Tausend einsatzfähige Panzer hatte. Heute hätten uns die Russen längst überrollt, bis die Amis ausreichend Material herangeschafft hätten. Gef***t wären jetzt die Franzosen...


----------



## RtZk (13. Februar 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das war früher mal, als die Bundeswehr noch mehrere Tausend einsatzfähige Panzer hatte. Heute hätten uns die Russen längst überrollt, bis die Amis ausreichend Material herangeschafft hätten. Gef***t wären jetzt die Franzosen...



Komm nicht mit dem Amenmärchen von der schlagkräftigen Streitmacht Russlands, Polen ist zwischen drin  und die Armee der Franzosen, Italiener, Spanier und Briten wäre weit vor den Amerikanern dort und würden den Angriff problemlos aufhalten, so bald ausreichend US-Truppen da wären, würde es dann rückwärts gehen und zwar direkt nach Russland.
Um diese ganzen Streitmächte aufzuhalten bräuchte es mehr als Russland selbst, gegen die Nato hat Russland konventionell nicht den Hauch einer Chance.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> würde es dann rückwärts gehen und zwar direkt nach Russland.


Und das wird allerspätestens der Punkt sein, an dem Atomwaffen eingesetzt werden würden.......


----------



## Ray2015 (13. Februar 2018)

Nur ist Russland nicht alleine. Glaube viele vergessen, dass China da auch noch eine Rolle spielt. Und die Chinesen werden garantiert nicht auf unserer Seite stehen xD


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. Februar 2018)

Und was ist mit den Indern oder Pakistanis? Die haben auch ein hochgerüstet Militär mit Atomwaffen.


----------



## RtZk (13. Februar 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Und das wird allerspätestens der Punkt sein, an dem Atomwaffen eingesetzt werden würden.......



Klar, so ein Konflikt kann nicht ohne Atomwaffen ausgehen, genau deswegen sollte man ihn tunlichst vermeiden.



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Nur ist Russland nicht alleine. Glaube viele vergessen, dass China da auch noch eine Rolle spielt. Und die Chinesen werden garantiert nicht auf unserer Seite stehen xD



Die Chinesen und Russen sind nicht verbündet und China wird sich hüten gegen die USA zu gehen, Japan und die USA sind Verbündete und die USA hat die absolute Seehoheit auf der ganzen Welt, China würde es niemals wagen und ihre Gesamte Wirtschaft ist vom Ausland abhängig und zwar genau von den Staaten, die sie deiner Meinung nach angreifen würden.


----------



## Ray2015 (14. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> die USA hat die absolute Seehoheit auf der ganzen Welt



Hail USA! Diese arrogante Regierung nimmt sich halt alles was sie will. Ganz dreist unter dem humanitären Deckmantel.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Februar 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das war früher mal, als die Bundeswehr noch mehrere Tausend einsatzfähige Panzer hatte. Heute hätten uns die Russen längst überrollt, bis die Amis ausreichend Material herangeschafft hätten. Gef***t wären jetzt die Franzosen...



Die Franzosen sind (sofern mein Kenntnistand noch richtig ist) die viertgrößte Atommacht der Welt. Auch wenn ihr Arsenal deutlich kleiner als das russische ist, zur wirksamen Verteidigung reicht es bei weitem aus.



RtZk schrieb:


> Komm nicht mit dem Amenmärchen von der schlagkräftigen Streitmacht Russlands,



Weil es nun mal kein Ammenmärchen ist. In einem symetrischen Konflikt sind die russischen Streitkräfte diversen anderen Nationen einfach überlegen. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Polen ist zwischen drin  und die Armee der Franzosen, Italiener, Spanier und Briten wäre weit vor den Amerikanern dort und würden den Angriff problemlos aufhalten, so bald ausreichend US-Truppen da wären, würde es dann rückwärts gehen und zwar direkt nach Russland. m diese ganzen Streitmächte aufzuhalten bräuchte es mehr als Russland selbst, gegen die Nato hat Russland konventionell nicht den Hauch einer Chance.[/QUOTE
> 
> Polen, Italiener und Spanier wären keine Herausforderung. Zwischen Franzosen und Briten auf der einen Seite und Russen auf der anderen Seite, würde es vermutlich keinen Krieg geben, da alles Atommächte.
> 
> ...


----------



## RtZk (14. Februar 2018)

Wo bitte sollen die Russen der Nato konventionell überlegen sein  , sie sind nicht mal den europäischen Nato Mitgliedern gewachsen und die Tatsache, dass Russland bei einem 2 Fronten Krieg innerhalb von kürzester Zeit zusammenbrechen würde vergisst du auch.
Die Nato hat laut Wikipedia 3,8 Millionen Mann, da kann Russland niemals mit halten und die Nato Streitkräfte sind im Großteil auch deutlich moderner ausgestattet als die Russischen, die T-90 (350 im Dienst, alle funktionieren dort genauso wenig wie bei allen anderen Armeen) und Armata kann man an einer Hand abzählen, Spanien alleine besitzt 219 Leo 2E, die leicht besser als A6 sind und das ist ein Land von einer großen Anzahl an Ländern, sorry, aber Russland hätte absolut keine Chance und das ist auch der Grund für die aggressive Rhetorik Putins.


----------



## Ray2015 (14. Februar 2018)

Ich frage mich immer nur woher die Paranoia vor dem bösen Russen kommt. Die Russen sind mehr unsere Freunde als die Amerikaner.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2018)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer nur woher die Paranoia vor dem bösen Russen kommt. Die Russen sind mehr unsere Freunde als die Amerikaner.



Weder noch, würde ich sagen.
Sowohl die Amerikaner als auch die Russen haben Interessen, die sie durchsetzen wollen.
Und die Amerikaner sind z.B. daran interessiert, dass sich Europa nicht soo einig ist.
Die Russen sind wiederum daran interessiert, dass sich die Europäer und Amerikaner nicht zuu einig sind.


----------



## RtZk (14. Februar 2018)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer nur woher die Paranoia vor dem bösen Russen kommt. Die Russen sind mehr unsere Freunde als die Amerikaner.



Nein, die Russen sind ganz gewiss nicht unsere Freunde, wenn der liebe Putin könnte, dann würde er die Sowjetunion wieder aufbauen.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nein, die Russen sind ganz gewiss nicht unsere Freunde, wenn der liebe Putin könnte, dann würde er die Sowjetunion wieder aufbauen.



Und wenn die Engländer es könnten würden sie ihr Kolonialreich wieder herstellen.


----------



## RtZk (14. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wenn die Engländer es könnten würden sie ihr Kolonialreich wieder herstellen.



Glaube ich nicht, sie haben es ja auch freiwillig aufgegeben, die Bevölkerung in Großbritannien würde der Regierung eine verpassen, wenn sie es auch nur versuchen würden^^.


----------



## ARCdefender (15. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nein, die Russen sind ganz gewiss nicht unsere Freunde, wenn der liebe Putin könnte, dann würde er die Sowjetunion wieder aufbauen.



Wenn man deine Antworten und Ansichten hier so liest kann man nur eines feststellen, bei dir hat die US Propaganda richtig gut gefruchtet.
Natürlich ist Putin nicht der nette Mann von neben an, aber all deine Aussagen hier spiegeln genau das wieder was uns die USA und deren Hofberichterstatter glauben lassen wollen.
Jeder der das mal richtig hinterfragt und sich bei mehreren Quellen seine Informationen holt weis das solche aussagen wie " Putin will wieder die Sowjetunion, Putin übt den Einmarsch gegen Europa etz etz. nur Blödsinn sind.
Genau so wie die Aussage, wir müssen uns mit der Nato vor dem bösen Russland schützen, weil die uns angreifen wollen, das ist einfach Schwachsinn in Tüten.
Das sich Russland mittlerweile so verhält kannst Du den Nato und USA Freunden verdanken und Niemand anderem sonst.
Aber provoziert den russischen Bären nur weiter, dann werden die Nato und USA Freunde schon sehen wozu die russische Armee fähig ist und dann werden solchen Leuten ganz schnell die starken Sprüche vergehen.


----------



## AM1-Fan (15. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

wir sollten wohl eher hoffen, das es nie zu solch einer Situation kommt.

Sollte es mal zu dem von Amerika angestrebten militärischen Konflikt mit Rußland kommen, sind wir Deutschen Hilfstruppen so wieso, die 1. "die ins Gras beißen"! Eben wie es mit Kanonenfutter, i.d.R. passiert.

Dann sind Deine Überlegungen so wieso hinfällig. Das entstehend Chaos kann keiner mehr beherrschen. Jeder versucht seinen eigenen Arsch zu retten.


Ein weißer Mann hat mal vor ca. 15 Jahren gesagt:                                   "Deutschland kann mir Rußland leben, oder aber es kann auch mit Amerika sterben!!"


Und im Moment sieht es so aus, als ob Deutschland die Amerika-Variante bevorzugt!

MfG


----------



## AM1-Fan (15. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nein, die Russen sind ganz gewiss nicht unsere Freunde, wenn der liebe Putin könnte, dann würde er die Sowjetunion wieder aufbauen.



Hallo,

und was stört Dich daran?

Sollte Deutschland sich nicht um seine eigenen Probleme kümmern?

Und sich wie ein souveräner Staat benehmen, der wir angeblich sind?

MfG


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> (...)aussagen wie " Putin will wieder die Sowjetunion(...)



Jedenfalls hat er belegbar ihren Zusammenbruch als die groesste geopolitische Katastrophe des 20. Jahrhunderts bezeichnet. Groesser demnach als zwei Weltkriege, Holocaust und was es da sonst noch so gab.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> (...)
> Putin übt den Einmarsch gegen Europa etz etz. nur Blödsinn sind.



Ukrainer werden Dir gerne versichern, dass er den Einmarsch nicht nur hat ueben lassen, sondern ihn sogar befohlen hat.

Das ... sagen wir: unappetitliche an Deiner Verteidigungslogik ist, dass Du ihm ein bisschen Krieg und ein bisschen Eroberung durchaus zugestehst - Hauptsache es tauchen keine russischen Panzer in Deiner Strasse auf. Also nach dem Motto: Moral ist, wenn es Deine Komfortzone nicht betrifft. Du weisst, was das Muenchner Abkommen ist?


----------



## ARCdefender (15. Februar 2018)

Ach JePe, dein Weltbild kennen wir hier doch zu genüge und wir alle wissen auch, auf jeden Fall die Leute die sich ernsthaft damit beschäftigt haben, warum Russland das mit der Ukraine gemacht hat.
Nicht wer als erster schießt hat auch den Krieg begonnen. 
Für die Situation in der Ukraine kannst Du dich bei deinen Neconfreunden bedanken, die da eben den Regimechange in Gang gebracht haben.
Die haben wohl gedacht Russland guckt sich das in aller Seelenruhe an und hält die Füße still.
Aber nach deiner Sichtweise ist sicherlich auch für den Putsch und den Maidan in der Ukraine verantwortlich, richtig?
Dir scheinen deine Großeltern ja von Klein an das Bild des bösen Russen eingepflanzt zu haben, anders kann ich mir so eine Einäugigkeit nicht erklären.
Und klar waren die Russen böse im zweiten WK, was wohl auch seinen Grund hat wenn man in Betracht zieht was die Nazis da in Russland abgezogen haben.


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ach JePe, dein Weltbild kennen wir hier doch zu genüge(...)



... so wie Deins.



ARCdefender schrieb:


> (...)Neconfreunden(...)Regimechange(...)(...)Putsch(...)



Soros. Du hast vergessen Soros zu sagen!

Hast Du auch inhaltlich etwas anzubieten? Denn das, so meine ich mich jedenfalls zu erinnern, ist Sinn und Zweck eines Diskussionsforums.


----------



## ARCdefender (15. Februar 2018)

Das kennt man von so Leuten wie dir, wird Kritik geübt, wird man von solchen wie Dir direkt in die Ecke der VTler gesteckt.
Bewusst solche Sachen gestreut: 


JePe schrieb:


> Soros. Du hast vergessen Soros zu sagen!



Nur weil Du mit meinen Inhalt nicht zu frieden bist ist es also keine Diskussion,
sag doch direkt das alle hier nach deiner Meinung tanzen sollen.
Passt ja zu deinem Weltbild


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, sie haben es ja auch freiwillig aufgegeben, die Bevölkerung in Großbritannien würde der Regierung eine verpassen, wenn sie es auch nur versuchen würden^^.



Ja, total "freiwillig", wenn man finanziell und militärisch schlicht nicht mehr in der Lage ist seine Kolonien, die über den kompletten Globus verstreut lagen, stabil / unter Kontrolle zu halten.


----------



## RtZk (15. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, total "freiwillig", wenn man finanziell und militärisch schlicht nicht mehr in der Lage ist seine Kolonien, die über den kompletten Globus verstreut lagen, stabil / unter Kontrolle zu halten.



Das war freiwillig, genauso wie jede andere Siegermacht im 2. Weltkrieg wurden die Kolonien nach und nach aufgegeben und ja es war auch der Wille des Volkes (Änderung der moralischen Vorstellungen der Bevölkerung).


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das war freiwillig, genauso wie jede andere Siegermacht im 2. Weltkrieg wurden die Kolonien nach und nach aufgegeben und ja es war auch der Wille des Volkes (Änderung der moralischen Vorstellungen der Bevölkerung).



Nein war es nicht.

Die moralische Vorstellung der Menschen hatte sich damals nicht geändert, geändert hatte sich lediglich das die Menschen es leid waren Unsummen in die Aufrechterhaltung eines Kolonialreiches dieser bis dahin bestehenden Form zu pumpen, das Geld kostetet das nicht mehr da war und Unsummen für ein Militär verschlang was im Ernstfall nicht in der Lage war das Kolonialgebiet zu verteidigen.

Schon der erste Weltkrieg war ein faktischer Sargnagel für das Britische Kolonialreich, schon da zeichnete sich ab das die Briten eigentlich nicht mehr in der Lage waren ihr Kolonialgebiet in der Form zu behalten.
Ursächlich dafür waren die enormen Kosten durch den ersten Weltkrieg und das Militär und die andauernde Notwendigkeit einer militärischen Aufrüstung / Hochrüstung im Vorfeld des Krieges.

Für ein paar weitere Jahrzehnte gerettet hat es im Grunde nur die Niederlage der Mittelmächte und die damit einhergehende massive Entschärfung der militärischen Möglichkeiten Deutschlands, durch den Friedensvertrag, der es den Briten erlaubte ihre Rüstungsausgaben in den 20er und 30er Jahren etwas zu drosseln und somit die am Boden liegende Wirtschaft halbwegs zu stabilisieren, in der Lage ihr Kolonialreich gegen einen ernsthaften Gegner zu verteidigen, zb Japan, waren sie aber schon zu dem Zeitpunkt nur noch eingeschränkt und noch einen solchen Krieg, wie den ersten Weltkrieg konnte die britische Wirtschaft nicht mehr wirklich verkraften.

Der zweite Weltkrieg offenbarte dann eigentlich nur noch was schon nach dem ersten Weltkrieg offensichtlich war, England war im Grunde nicht mehr in der Lage sein Kolonialreich zu halten, ohne Zugeständnisse an Indien hätten diese ihnen nicht mehr im Krieg geholfen und einen beherzten Aufstand hätten sie nicht mehr unterdrückt bekommen und die Japaner haben in Asien eine britische Kolonie nach der anderen erobert ohne das die Briten dagegen viel machen konnten.

Zudem hat der Krieg auch die britische Wirtschaft schwer belastet und somit die Menschen.
Das führte, wie eingangs gesagt, dazu das die Leute genug davon hatten Geld in ein Kolonialreich stecken zu müssen das nicht mehr finanzierbar war.
Daraus resultierte dann das man sich Stück für Stück bis in die 1960er Jahre von dem größten Teil seiner Kolonien trennte.

Mit "Moral" hatte das herzlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## hoffgang (15. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wenn man deine Antworten und Ansichten hier so liest kann man nur eines feststellen, bei dir hat die US Propaganda richtig gut gefruchtet.
> Natürlich ist Putin nicht der nette Mann von neben an, aber all deine Aussagen hier spiegeln genau das wieder was uns die USA und deren Hofberichterstatter glauben lassen wollen.
> Jeder der das mal richtig hinterfragt und sich bei mehreren Quellen seine Informationen holt weis das solche aussagen wie " Putin will wieder die Sowjetunion, Putin übt den Einmarsch gegen Europa etz etz. nur Blödsinn sind.



Die alte Diskussion um Ursache & Wirkung.
Ich hol mal etwas aus: Meine Diplomarbeit habe ich über den Amerikanischen Einfluss an der Peripherie Russlands geschrieben mit der These dass Russlands Aktionen in der Theorie des Realismus als Reaktionen auf die Entwicklung der (damals) letzten 10 Jahre zu sehen waren (Stand 2008/2009)
Themen: Georgienkonflikt, Raketenschild, Orange Revolution.
Was man wunderbar erkennen konnte, Argumente die 2014 einem den Titel "Putinversteher" eingebracht haben waren zZ meiner Diplomarbeit vollkommen anerkannt und valide, z.b. dass eine ständige Osterweiterung der NATO Druck auf Russland & Spannung mit Russland hervorruft.
Die Diskussionen um die Rolle Russlands sollte man daher auch immer im jeweiligen Zeitgeist betrachten. Folgender Artikel ist von 2009 und zeigt sehr schön die Spannungsfelder auf: Kein Europa ohne Russland | IP - Die Zeitschrift

Daher stellt sich immer gern die Frage, dämmen wir Russland ein weil es uns zu aggressiv vorgeht, oder geht Russland sehr aggressiv vor weil wir es eindämmen?
Mancher mag sich denken, was eine dumme Frage... Aber sehen wirs mal so: Russland möchte z.b. im Kaspischen Meer Ressourcen fördern. Schwupss, die USA haben erst über PfP (Partnership for Peace), dann im Zuge der Aufstockung nach 9/11 Truppen z.b. nach Georgien & Aserbaidschan verbracht. Schon steht "die NATO" direkt an der südlichen Flanke Russlands und auch noch in Ländern die z.T. ebenfalls ein Interesse an denselben Ressourcen haben. Weiteres Beispiel: Die vielen neuen US Militärbasen im Kampf gegen Al Qaida in Zentralasien. Kann man auf der einen Seite nachvollziehen, ebenso kann man verstehen dass Russland halt wenig Bock drauf hat "vor seiner Haustür" US Truppen dauerhaft stationiert zu sehen.
Wer jetzt sagt "ja aber die sind doch dort garnicht wegen Russland", der mag zu Teilen Recht haben. Nur, es ist egal welche Absicht diese Truppen haben, es kommt mit darauf an ob man Russland von dieser Absicht überzeugen kann. Denn wenn Russland sich davon bedroht fühlt wird es reagieren als sei es bedroht. Nennt sich Perzeption – Wikipedia .

Man kann nicht mit dem Finger auf eine Partei zeigen und sagen "der hat Schuld". Das Ganze ist ein Prozess der seit Jahrzehnten läuft und sich immer wieder gegenseitig anstößt.




ARCdefender schrieb:


> Genau so wie die Aussage, wir müssen uns mit der Nato vor dem bösen Russland schützen, weil die uns angreifen wollen, das ist einfach Schwachsinn in Tüten.
> Das sich Russland mittlerweile so verhält kannst Du den Nato und USA Freunden verdanken und Niemand anderem sonst.
> Aber provoziert den russischen Bären nur weiter, dann werden die Nato und USA Freunde schon sehen wozu die russische Armee fähig ist und dann werden solchen Leuten ganz schnell die starken Sprüche vergehen.



Das ist nicht richtig.
Wir müssen uns vor dem bösen Russland schützen! Wir sind uns nur nicht sicher ob wir derzeit ein "böses" Russland vor uns haben.
Das Problem liegt doch hier: Russland fühlt sich (zurecht!?) provoziert. Also ergreift es Maßnahmen. Alle Jubeljahre werden Atomwaffen aufgerüstet, neue Panzer vorgestellt, oder Manöver die den Einmarsch in ein NATO Land proben sollen abgehalten.
Jetzt fühlt sich der Westen wiederum provoziert und tut: dasselbe.

Beispiel dass gerade in Deutschland recht kontrovers diskutiert wird (bzw. eine Diskussion darüber wird oftmals mit Putinversteher abgewürgt).
Die Krim.
Die Besetzung der Krim war ein Bruch des Völkerrechts und Russland der Aggressor. Unbestreitbar.
Liegt eine Ursache dieser Handlung im Assoziierungsabkommen zwischen der EU und der Ukraine? Definitiv! Hätte dieses erst garnicht stattfinden dürfen? Definitiv!
Hätte Russland die Krim annektiert wenn es nicht zu diesem Abkommen, der Ablehnung der damaligen Ukrainischen Regierung und den folgenden Protesten auf dem Maidan gekommen wäre? Sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Jetzt kommen die Trolle wieder und sagen "Na und, noch lange kein Grund gleich einzumarschieren." Darauf kommt die Gegenfrage, muss man die Ukraine vor eine derartige Wahl stellen wenn man um das Verhältnis zwischen der Ukraine & Russland weiß und die Bedeutung der Krim für Russland, auch im Blickwinkel der Entwicklungen der letzten 8 Jahre (was viele eben nicht tun / wissen). Und schon spricht man über Schuld und Schuldzuweisungen, aber nicht über Ursachen und deren zukünftige Vermeidung!


Es ist sehr einfach mit 2 Lagern einem die Schuld am derzeitigen Status Quo zu geben. Es ist ungleich schwieriger die Handlungen & Motive des eigenen Lagers kritisch zu hinterfragen und statt sich darauf zu konzentrieren den "Gegner" im Zaum zu halten, zukünftig solche Aktionen mit besserer Weitsicht zu durchdenken und ggf. zu unterlassen.
Verteidige ich Russland? Nein. Ich verteidige aber auch nicht den Westen. Ich beziehe eine Position in welcher ich beide Parteien eine Mitschuld an den herrschenden Konflikten geben _muss_.


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Denn wenn Russland sich davon bedroht fühlt wird es reagieren als sei es bedroht. Nennt sich Perzeption – Wikipedia .



... und wenn sich baltische NATO-Mitglieder von Russland bedroht fuehlen, handeln sie eben auch danach / erwarten von der NATO, danach zu handeln. Was hier noetig waere, ist ein Vorschuss. Das man reagieren koennte, es aber nicht tut. Und nach dem Krim-Abenteuer sehe ich den Ball da eher in Moskau.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Liegt eine Ursache dieser Handlung im Assoziierungsabkommen zwischen der EU und der Ukraine? Definitiv! Hätte dieses erst garnicht stattfinden dürfen? Definitiv!



Fatale Logik. Wenn politische Entscheidungen nicht mehr getroffen werden _duerfen_, weil ein Nachbar sich durch sie provoziert fuehlen und militaerisch auf sie reagieren _koennte_, gewinnt immer der Nachbar mit den schlechteren Manieren.

Und ich kann zumindest fuer mich beanspruchen, an Putinverstehe(r)n keinen Anstoss zu nehmen. Nur ist es eben ein Unterschied, ob ich mich seinem Handeln auf einer analytisch-distanzierten Ebene naehere oder ob ich jedes Mal Konfetti schmeisse, wenn er irgendwem im Westen, der EU, der NATO oder sonst irgendeinem liebgewonnenen Feindbild in die Suppe spuckt und dabei die von Dir skizzierten Wechselwirkungen eben nicht mitbetrachte. Genau das tun hier aber sehr viele.


----------



## ARCdefender (15. Februar 2018)

Hoffgang, danke für den wirklich Sachlich und gut geschrieben Beitrag, er sagt eigentlich alles aus und stimmt so mit meinem Empfinden überein, ich kann es nur leider nicht so gut ausdrücken.

Das von mir geschriebene ist eigentlich nur das, was uns die meisten Medien hier vermitteln wollen, der böse Russe und spiegelt nicht meine Meinung wieder.
Warum ich hier so auf die Barrikaden gehe ist nicht weil ich allein die Schuld bei den anderen Staaten, USA,EU sehe, sondern die Art und Weise wie das eben gemacht wird.
Uns wird hier in den Medien Russland als der Übeltäter der Welt dargestellt, das gleicht schon fast an Propaganda. 
Wenn ausgewogen Berichtet würde, wäre ich auch etwas entspannter, aber hier werden bewusst die menschen gegen eine Seite aufgewiegelt.
Und was mich noch nervt ist das alles was die USA und ihre Verbündeten tun wird in den Medien als gut bezeichnet. Als Beispiel nenne ich da nur mal die Berichtserstattung aus Aleppo und dann Mosul.
Während in Aleppo massenhaft Unschuldige von Russischen Bomben getötet werden, was wohl auch stimmt, wurden in Mosul durch die guten Bomben der USA, nur die Terroristen getötet Hora Hora!
Das und genau das bringt mich auf die Palme, wenn Zwei das Gleiche tun. 
Und wenn dann noch ein JePe kommt und das genau so hier wieder gibt platzt mir der Kragen.


----------



## hoffgang (15. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Fatale Logik. Wenn politische Entscheidungen nicht mehr getroffen werden _duerfen_, weil ein Nachbar sich durch sie provoziert fuehlen und militaerisch auf sie reagieren _koennte_, gewinnt immer der Nachbar mit den schlechteren Manieren.





JePe schrieb:


> *Was hier noetig waere, ist ein Vorschuss.  Das man reagieren koennte, es aber nicht tut*.



Das alte Dilemma. Wir gehen nicht auf Russland zu weil das geht ja garnicht, erwarten aber Zugeständnisse von Russland. Jetzt kommt jemand und sagt z.b. Raketenschild, dann jemand Georgien, dann jemand NATO Osterweiterung &  gebrochene Versprechen & schon sind wir wieder in der Vorwurfsschleife und in genau jenem Dilemma welches wir zu durchbrechen nicht bereit sind.

Und im Falle des Assoziierungsabkommens, Politische Entscheidungen & der Erhalt der Handlungsfähigkeit sind schön und gut. Wenn man damit aber sehenden Auges einen Konflikt befeuert der seit Jahrzehnten bereits brodelt, dann kann man auf solche politischen Entscheidungen getrost verzichten.
Entweder die EU wusste was sie anrichten, dann wars Absicht, oder sie wussten es nicht, dann wäre es schwerste Inkompetenz. So oder so, hier hat die EU ganz klar Mist gebaut. Entschuldigt das Russlands Verhalten? Nein, aber es macht den Gedankengang rational erklärbar.


----------



## RtZk (15. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein war es nicht.
> 
> Die moralische Vorstellung der Menschen hatte sich damals nicht geändert, geändert hatte sich lediglich das die Menschen es leid waren Unsummen in die Aufrechterhaltung eines Kolonialreiches dieser bis dahin bestehenden Form zu pumpen, das Geld kostetet das nicht mehr da war und Unsummen für ein Militär verschlang was im Ernstfall nicht in der Lage war das Kolonialgebiet zu verteidigen.
> 
> ...



Sie waren teuer richtig und selbst verständlich war man nicht in der Lage die Kolonien gegen eine feindliche Macht direkt im Umkreis der Kolonien zu verteidigen, während man auf der anderen Seite des Globus ist. 
Allerdings hat es nichts desto trotz eine Menge mit moralischen Vorstellungen zu tuen, die sich nach dem 2. Weltkrieg extrem geändert haben.

@hoffgang alle Länder der ehemaligen Sowjetunion sind (ausgenommen Weißrussland) souveräne Staaten, denen Russland NICHTS zu sagen hat. Sie dürfen sich anschließen wem sie wollen, ob Nato, oder ob EU. Russland IST der Aggressor, oder hat die Nato neuerdings einfach so ein Stück Land in Europa annektiert? Eher nicht. Russland sollte endlich mal aus ihrem hinterwäldlerischen Großmacht Denken rauskommen und akzeptieren, dass die Zeiten der Supermacht Sowjetunion endgültig vorüber sind, statt einer Öffnung gegenüber des Westens, die dem Land Wohlstand gebracht hätte, mussten sie natürlich wieder militärisches Theater veranstalten.


----------



## AM1-Fan (15. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

Rußland ist nun mal seit über 100 Jahren das "Generell Böse"! Warum müsste eigentlich jeder wissen, der in Schule in Geschichte nicht nur geschlafen hat.

Der 2. WK war gerade zu Ende und schon gab es wieder einen "Bösen". Sicher sind wir unseren guten Freunden dankbar dafür, das sie uns die Augen geöffnet haben, so das wir wieder einen (unseren) "Bösen" hatten.

Und als der "Böse" nicht mehr verhindern konnte (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), das die "Berliner Mauer" fiel, konnte der Rest Deutschlands, endlich vom "Bösen" gesäubert werden!


Und nach vielen Jahren, nach dem sich das "Böse" erholt hat, fängt das "Böse" wieder an, sich zu den "Guten" (das sind natürlich wir inklusive NATO) anzunähern!

Inzwischen ist das "Böse" immer weiter an die Grenzen der "Guten" ( inklusive NATO) heran gerückt.

Die ernsthafte Bedrohung der Guten durch die "Bösen" wird immer konkreter!

Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen, das es da noch jemanden gibt, der die ernsthafte Bedrohung der Guten durch die "Bösen " nicht erkennt!

Denn nur die freiheitlichen Westlichen Werte sind gut, und alles andere ist generell "Böse".


Bei so viel "Gut und Böse" kann man schon mal den Überblick verlieren, wer was ist, vor allen bei den vielen unnötigen militärischen Konflikte, in den die "eigentlich" Guten anderen Ländern so viel "Böses" zufügen.

MfG


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Allerdings hat es nichts desto trotz eine Menge mit moralischen Vorstellungen zu tuen, die sich nach dem 2. Weltkrieg extrem geändert haben.



Danach gab es gleich den Korea Krieg, der faktisch bis heute andauert. Wo ist da die Moral?`
Und Vietnam?
Was ist mit dem Prager Frühling?
Also -- eine "bessere" Moral kann ich da echt nicht erkennen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Liegt eine Ursache dieser Handlung im Assoziierungsabkommen zwischen der EU und der Ukraine? Definitiv! Hätte dieses erst garnicht stattfinden dürfen? Definitiv!



In dem Punkt liegst du verkehrt. Die Ursache war nicht das sich die Ukraine der EU zuwenden wollte, damit hatte Russland gar kein Problem, ich verweise dazu auf die Aussage Putins von 2004:

Kreml zu Kiew: Putin: EU-Beitritt der Ukraine „kein Problem“ - Ausland - FAZ

Einzig etwas später wies Russland nochmal darauf hin das, sollte die Urkaine der EU beitreten, selbige nicht gleichzeitig auch in der eurasischen Wirtschaftsunion sein könne, da dies ansonsten ein Loch bedeuten würde durch das westliche Unternehmen den russischen Markt unkontrolliert mit ihren Waren fluten könnten (etwa so als würden Chinesische Firmen ohne jegliche Zollgebühren mit Billigschuhen ihrer Eigenmarken den deutschen Markt überschwemmen) und man sich deshalb nochmal zusammensetzen müsse (er meinte damit sowohl die Ukraine, als auch die EU und Russland) um eine Lösung zu finden wie man trotzdem einen möglichst unkomplizierten und reibungslosen Handel und Zugang zum ukrainischen Markt ermöglichen könne.

Übrigens am Rande, weil es auch im Artikel erwähnt wird, schon damals 2004 gab es in der Region Donezk Bestrebungen für ein Referendum, um mehr Autonomie von Kiew zu bekommen. 

 Das Problem, weshalb Russland sich letztlich wohl auch zu einer drastischen Reaktion gemüßigt sah war viel mehr, das man immer wieder bekräftigte die Ukraine, aber auch Georgien hatte man eine NATO-Mitgliedschaft in Aussicht gestellt, in die NATO aufnehmen zu wollen. Übrigens gibt es amerikanische Berichte aus dem NATO-Russland-Rat nach denen Putin einer Mitgliedschaft der Ukraine vieleicht sogar unter der unter der Bedingung zugestimmt hätte das man dann aber die Krim und Ostukraine abspalte und an Russland angliedere, was aber wohl abgelehnt wurde, während die Bekräftigungen über eine NATO-Mitgliedschaft der Ukraine aber nicht aufhörten.
Ist aber leider nur schwer nachprüfbar ob das mit dem NATO-Russland-Rat in der Form so stimmt, würde aber auch die Ausarbeitung von Plänen plausibel machen um im Fall der Fälle die Krim militärisch zu besetzen, wie nach dem Maidan.

Wie also Eingangs gesagt, nicht der EU-Beitritt war ein Problem für Russland, sondern die NATO-Erweiterung war es.


----------



## RtZk (15. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Danach gab es gleich den Korea Krieg, der faktisch bis heute andauert. Wo ist da die Moral?`
> Und Vietnam?
> Was ist mit dem Prager Frühling?
> Also -- eine "bessere" Moral kann ich da echt nicht erkennen.



Extremes Rassendenken, Antisemitismus, diese Zeiten gingen ab da an vorüber, die der Kriege werden allerdings wohl nie rum sein.

@AM1-Fan lange lebe die Unterdrückung, was? Manche Leute sehen gar nicht wie gut es ihnen hier in Deutschland geht, vielleicht lebst du erst Mal in einem solchen Staat wie Russland oder China oder der Türkei oder sonstigen Staaten in denen auf Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit, sowie auf Demonstrationsrechte einen scheiß gegeben wird.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Extremes Rassendenken, Antisemitismus, diese Zeiten gingen ab da an vorüber, die der Kriege werden allerdings wohl nie rum sein.



Das gibt es doch heute auch. Schau dir Frankreich mit Front National an. Die hätten fast die Präsidentschaft gewonnen.
In den Niederlanden laufen solche Leute auch herum. Österreich sowieso und was in den USA los ist, liest man täglich auf Trumps Twitter Account.


----------



## RtZk (15. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gibt es doch heute auch. Schau dir Frankreich mit Front National an. Die hätten fast die Präsidentschaft gewonnen.
> In den Niederlanden laufen solche Leute auch herum. Österreich sowieso und was in den USA los ist, liest man täglich auf Trumps Twitter Account.



So? Wo gibt es denn extremen Antisemitismus in der westlichen Welt? (Gerne mit Quellen), außer in den arabischen Länder gibt es diesen nicht mehr. 
Extremes Rassendenken, wie in Kolonialzeit und unter Hitler? Gibt es auch nirgendwo mehr auf der Welt, Rassismus wird es immer geben, nicht mehr solchen wie früher, mit so weit reichenden Folgen.
Wir haben auch hier in Deutschland natürlich einige Antisemiten und Rassisten, aber diese sind nicht dafür Völkermord zu begehen (zumindest 99%, die ganz Kranken gibt es leider immer wieder).


----------



## hoffgang (15. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In dem Punkt liegst du verkehrt. Die Ursache war nicht das sich die Ukraine der EU zuwenden wollte, damit hatte Russland gar kein Problem, ich verweise dazu auf die Aussage Putins von 2004:
> 
> Kreml zu Kiew: Putin: EU-Beitritt der Ukraine „kein Problem“ - Ausland - FAZ
> 
> ...



Das war 2004. Bitte beachten welche Auswirkungen die Orange Revolution z.b. auf das Verhältnis der beiden Länder hatte & wie die KrimFrage während der Regierungszeit von Juschtschenko behandelt wurde. 
Das Assoziierungsabkommen hätte diese Entwicklungen beachten müssen, das hats nicht getan, das ging schief.

2004 war die Welt eine andere (Phrase) und viele Konflikte die wir heute kennen gabs damals noch nicht. Die Russen waren sich sicher entweder die Krim als Flottenstützpunkt für ihre Schwarzmeerflotte halten zu können, oder eine Alternative zu finden.
Dreht man die Uhr weiter: Orange Revolution & eine deutliche Wandlung der Ukraine in der Krim Frage. Immer wieder Probleme mit einlaufenden Russischen Schiffen, der Vertrag läuft aus, Ukraine will nicht verlängern.
Suche nach Alternativen? Libyen, Syrien & Ägypten sind im Gespräch. Klingt 2004 super, einen Arabischen Frühling später und wir haben gestürzte Machthaber in 2/3 Ländern und einen aktiven Krieg in #3.

Wir hatten Themen wie das Raketenschild, den Georgienkonflikt, die sich wiederholende Drohung der Stationierung von Iskanderraketen in Kaliningrad.
Kurzum, wir haben eine sich deutlich veränderte Gemengelage. Und dann kommt das Assoziierungsabkommen.



> Der Großteil des Textes ist im Grunde eine Absichtserklärung über  gemeinsame strategische Ziele in der Außen- und Sicherheitspolitik,  sowie die Unterstützung seitens der EU für Reformprozesse in der  Ukraine.


Zitiert aus: Was das EU-Assoziierungsabkommen der Ukraine bringt | MDR.DE

Gemeinsame strat Ziele in der Außen- & Sicherheitspolitik... Das KANN nur schief gehen in einem Land mit im Osten anteilig russischer Bevölkerung, das KANN nur schief gehen als Land mit direkter Grenze zu Russland. 
Das KANN nur schief gehen wenn man sich die NATO Osterweiterung bislang & Russlands Reaktionen darauf anschaut.
Ich denke ebenfalls dass ein EU Beitritt an sich nicht das Problem für Russland gewesen wäre. Aber alles was eben dabei mitkommt, DAS macht es zum Problem. Alleine die gemeinsame Außen & Sicherheitspolitik wird zum Problem, selbst wenn die Ukraine NICHT der NATO beitritt.

Ich bin einfach der Meinung, wir haben hier Benzin auf einen Haufen glühender Kohlen gegossen. Spannungen zwischen Russland & dem Westen nehmen seit Jahren zu und anstatt zu deeskalieren nehmen wir den größten Anrainerstaat Russlands an den Westen und versuchen dort unseren Einfluss zu vergrößern.
Wie weiter oben erwähnt, einer muss irgendwann halt mal ein bisschen zurückstecken. Warum wir das nicht sein können obwohl wir doch die Guten sind, das erschließt sich mir oftmals nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, aber Kühlschränke und Leselampen haben für Flintenushi halt mehr Vorrang als die Ausrüstung mit der die Soldaten kämpfen sollen und die dafür sorgen sollte das sie am nächsten Tag auch noch eine Leselampe haben möchten / nutzen können...


Deine "Flintenuschi" muss mit dem Reform-Debakel ihrer männlichen Flachpfeiffen von Vorgängern klarkommen und gleichzeitig die verkustete Bundeswehr zu einem modernen Arbeitgeber machen. 

Ich diskutierte gerade mit meiner Frau darüber wie man ordentliches Personal als Staat bekommen kann, wenn privatwirtschaftliche Unternehmen mittlerweile dazu übergehen ihren Auszubildenen Bonis wie eine New York Reise zu bezahlen anbieten? Wir beide waren uns einig, dass man das nur durch richtige Anreize schafft, und der Staat hier echt Nachholbedarf hat. Also meine Frage an dich: Was nützt einem tolles Kriegsgerät, wenn die es zu bedienenden Leute nicht da oder dafür nicht gut genug sind?

Frage am rande: Bist du oder warst du aktiver Soldat in den letzten 10 Jahren?


----------



## Sparanus (16. Februar 2018)

Ich muss hoffgang zustimmen, freie Entscheidungen in der Politik sind ein Märchen. Man muss immer auf dieses oder jenes achten. Natürlich darf ich mit einem Armeekorps vor der polnischen Grenze rumfahren,
aber dass die nicht besonders erpicht darauf sind sowas zu akzeptieren ist klar. Sowas zu akzeptieren ist eine Schwäche und wer als Politiker Schwäche zeigt dem geht es wie z.B. Martin Schulz.



> Ich diskutierte gerade mit meiner Frau darüber wie man ordentliches Personal als Staat bekommen kann, wenn privatwirtschaftliche Unternehmen mittlerweile dazu übergehen ihren Auszubildenen Bonis wie eine New York Reise zu bezahlen anbieten? Wir beide waren uns einig, dass man das nur durch richtige Anreize schafft, und der Staat hier echt Nachholbedarf hat. Also meine Frage an dich: Was nützt einem tolles Kriegsgerät, wenn die es zu bedienenden Leute nicht da oder dafür nicht gut genug sind?


Ich beginne dieses Jahr bei der Bundeswehr als OA, ich bekomme als Schulterglatze etwa 1800€ Netto. Welches Unternehmen der Privatwirtschaft wird mir sowas bieten? Überall wo ich sonst geguckt habe, war man über 1200 Brutto im ersten Jahr unglaublich glücklich. Außerdem bekommt man 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag für etwa 200€ im Monat und die Unterkunft wird auch gestellt (Qualität je nach Standort). 
Was fehlt, grade in Deutschland, ist der militärische Geist. Wir sind innerhalb von 150 Jahren von einem Land in dem die Uniform alles bedeutet hat, in dem man als einfacher Leutnant nicht wohlhabend aber hoffähig war zu einem Land
geworden in dem ein General in der Öffentlichkeit nicht mal großartig beachtet wird.
Außerdem diese Sprüche wie "Zur Bundeswehr geht nur, wer im zivilen nichts wird". Das gab es doch auch schon früher, man erinnere sich nur an einen Himmelstoß aus im Westen nichts neues.


----------



## ARCdefender (16. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich beginne dieses Jahr bei der Bundeswehr als OA, ich bekomme als Schulterglatze etwa 1800€ Netto. Welches Unternehmen der Privatwirtschaft wird mir sowas bieten?



So einen kenne ich auch, mein Schwager, bis er dann damals im Kosovo war. Heute ist Er ein seelisches Wrack, kann den ganzen Sch*** den er dort gesehen hat nicht verarbeiten und sagt, hätte ich mal besser auf das Geld verzichtet, das war es nicht wert.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was fehlt, grade in Deutschland, ist der militärische Geist.


Wenn ich so Etwas lese wird mir einfach nur noch schlecht!


----------



## Poulton (16. Februar 2018)

Tekkla;9256684[... schrieb:
			
		

> wenn privatwirtschaftliche Unternehmen mittlerweile dazu übergehen ihren Auszubildenen Bonis wie eine New York Reise zu bezahlen anbieten? [...]


Das ist das erste mal das ich von sowas höre. Gibt es dafür auch eine Quelle?



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wenn ich so Etwas lese wird mir einfach nur noch schlecht!


Der Treppenwitz ist: Er redet von militärischem Geist, war noch nichtmal beim Bund und wenn er geht, dann zur Luftwaffe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ray2015 (16. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> So einen kenne ich auch, mein Schwager, bis er dann damals im Kosovo war. Heute ist Er ein seelisches Wrack, kann den ganzen Sch*** den er dort gesehen hat nicht verarbeiten und sagt, hätte ich mal besser auf das Geld verzichtet, das war es nicht wert.



Erinnert mich an meine Zeit beim Bund. War damals SaZ8. Erster Einsatz nach vier Jahren Dienstzeit. Afghanistan. Vier Kameraden vor meinen Augen verloren trotzdem weiter gemacht. Dachte ich wäre stabil. Dann kam Kosovo. Drei Meter neben mir wurde ein Kamerad angeschossen. Streifschuss am Ohrläppchen. Ein paar Millimeter weiter nach rechts und er wäre nicht mehr da. Ab dem Punkt, Zusammenbruch. Umgehend nach Hause geflogen und seitdem Arbeitsunfähig. Angststörung, Panikattacken, PDBS. Vom Staat habe ich nur wenig Unterstützung bekommen. Und seitdem bin ich auch ein anderer Mensch geworden. Jemand der Sachen auch hinterfragt. Die Zeit in der Bundeswehr war eigentlich ganz okay. Ich hatte noch nie in meinem Leben so eine innige Kameradschaft erlebt. Aber am Ende ist man dann doch nur Kanonenfutter. Für Leute denen es nicht um Frieden geht sondern um Geld.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Februar 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist das erste mal das ich von sowas höre. Gibt es dafür auch eine Quelle?


Jupp

Boomregion: "Ein riesengrosses Gewerbegebiet" | tagesschau.de


----------



## RtZk (16. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> So einen kenne ich auch, mein Schwager, bis er dann damals im Kosovo war. Heute ist Er ein seelisches Wrack, kann den ganzen Sch*** den er dort gesehen hat nicht verarbeiten und sagt, hätte ich mal besser auf das Geld verzichtet, das war es nicht wert.



Und du glaubst er weiß jetzt was Krieg ist? Rede Mal mit einem der Überlebenden aus Stalingrad.
Wer schon ein kurzes Feuergefecht als Krieg bezeichnet und empfindet hat reichlich wenig bei der Bundeswehr zu suchen.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich beginne dieses Jahr bei der Bundeswehr als OA, ich bekomme als Schulterglatze etwa 1800€ Netto. Welches Unternehmen der Privatwirtschaft wird mir sowas bieten? Überall wo ich sonst geguckt habe, war man über 1200 Brutto im ersten Jahr unglaublich glücklich. Außerdem bekommt man 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag für etwa 200€ im Monat und die Unterkunft wird auch gestellt (Qualität je nach Standort).


 Dafür verlangt man dir ja auch einiges mehr ab. Du beginnst zudem auch eine Laufbahn im gehobenen Dienst. Vermutlich willst du über den Bund dann auch studieren, was ja auch ein großer finanzieller Vorteil ist. Andererseits ist das Leben als BW Soldat mitunter auch mit Entbehrungen und auch seelischen Tiefen gespickt. Das kann man in Ansätzen finanziell kompensieren. Noch bist du jung und am Anfang deiner beruflichen Karriere, aber wenn du an einem Standort erstmal Fuß gefasst hast, ggf Familie und dann u. U. auch Wohneigentum hast, dann ist das schon ne harte Nummer, wenn der Dienstherr dich versetzt oder du für 3 Monate in den Einsatz musst. Einer meine Cousins ist gerade in solch einem Einsatz, während daheim die Familie und das fast zweijährige Kind darauf warten und hoffen, dass er heil und gesund wiederkommt. All das viele Geld hilft ja nichts, wenn du nicht oder als Versehrter zurück kommst. Das muss man halt abwägen.

Was deinen militärischen Geist  angeht, so muss man da schon akzeptieren, dass wir nicht mehr in Zeiten des Soldatenkönigs und schon gar nicht mehr in der vom durch und durch militaristisch gepolten Wilhelm II. leben. Damals war das Militär, was ob des Nationalismus allenthalben wichtig war, die Garantie für die Sicherheit des Landes. Das hat sich ein wenig gewandelt. Gar nicht mal wegen des WWII und den Taten der Wehrmacht. Ich meine, dass man Soldaten nicht mehr als was besonderes sieht liegt darin, dass wir als Deutschland in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten eine verdammt gut Handels- und Bündnisspolitik gemacht haben. Weite Teile der Gesellschaft wissen, dass es ganz ohne Militär als führende Wirtschaftsnation nicht geht. Die wissen allzu gut, dass wer den Krieg nicht will, er sich auf ihn vorbereiten muss. Es reifte aber die Erkenntnis, dass dies halt auch "nur" ein Job sei - gut bezahlt und mit allerlei Vergünstigungen obendrein. 

Wer heute zum Militär geht, der sollte das meiner Meinung nach nicht auf Grund eines antiquierten Soldatenbildes oder der Ehre wegen tun. Da wird man beim Feedback durch die Gesellschaft nur enttäuscht - zu recht!



RtZk schrieb:


> Und du glaubst er weiß jetzt was Krieg ist? Rede Mal mit einem der Überlebenden aus Stalingrad.


Mein Großvater war im WWII auf Kreta. Sein Krieg begann, als man von dort weg musste und er sich mehr oder minder alleine durch den Balkan in Richtung Heimat schlagen musste. Er hat immer nur in Andeutung davon erzählt. Doch am Ende seines Lebens hat er fast jede Nacht neben meiner Oma schreiend und um sich schlagend im Bett gelegen. Es brach alles aus ihm heraus. 

Ich finde es also falsch, dass du so urteilst.  Wohl finde ich es aber richtig, dass du sagst, dass man sich heutzutage als Soldat darüber klar sein muss, dass man derlei erleben kann. 

Nur am Rande: Damals im Kosovo war die BW noch in weiten Teilen eine Wehrpflichtigen Armee. Heute sind das alles Soldaten auf freiwilliger Basis und auf Zeit oder eben Berufssoldaten


----------



## ARCdefender (16. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Und du glaubst er weiß jetzt was Krieg ist? Rede Mal mit einem der Überlebenden aus Stalingrad.
> Wer schon ein kurzes Feuergefecht als Krieg bezeichnet und empfindet hat reichlich wenig bei der Bundeswehr zu suchen.



Junge Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung was Er dort erlebt hat, das waren nicht nur  Feuergefechte, Massengräber mit Frauen und Kinder drin, Kameraden die durch Heckenschützen neben ihn erschossen wurden, er war dort Führer der Sanitätsstaffel und glaub mir er hat mir von noch mehr Grausamkeiten erzählt.

So Couchrevoluzer wie dir wird noch das Lachen und spotten vergehen.

Unglaublich


----------



## Amon (16. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nur am Rande: Damals im Kosovo war die BW noch in weiten Teilen eine Wehrpflichtigen Armee. Heute sind das alles Soldaten auf freiwilliger Basis und auf Zeit oder eben Berufssoldaten



Bei den Einsätzen wurden aber keine Wehrpflichtigen herangezogen sondern nur Zeit- und Berufssoldaten. Es ist völlig irrelevant dass die BW heute eine Freiwilligen Armee ist.


----------



## keinnick (16. Februar 2018)

Davon abgesehen wurde auch niemand zum Wehrdienst gezwungen. Jeder hatte die Möglichkeit, den Dienst an der Waffe zu verweigern.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich beginne dieses Jahr bei der Bundeswehr als OA, ich bekomme als Schulterglatze etwa 1800€ Netto. Welches Unternehmen der Privatwirtschaft wird mir sowas bieten? Überall wo ich sonst geguckt habe, war man über 1200 Brutto im ersten Jahr unglaublich glücklich. Außerdem bekommt man 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag für etwa 200€ im Monat und die Unterkunft wird auch gestellt (Qualität je nach Standort).



3 Dinge:
1.) Viel Spaß und das mein ich ernst. 
2.) Wenn du das Ganze wegen der Kohle machst, dann lass es. Geh Informatik studieren, spezialisier dich auf SAP oder Informationssicherheit und verdien richtiges Geld. 
3.) Studierst du bei der Bundeswehr, dann studier was vernünftiges. Studier Informatik, oder werd Ingenieur. Entweder du ziehst den Berufssoldaten voll durch oder du kümmerst dich bereits mit der Studienauswahl um die Zeit nach den 12 Jahren. 




Sparanus schrieb:


> Was fehlt, grade in Deutschland, ist der militärische Geist. Wir sind innerhalb von 150 Jahren von einem Land in dem die Uniform alles bedeutet hat, in dem man als einfacher Leutnant nicht wohlhabend aber hoffähig war zu einem Land
> geworden in dem ein General in der Öffentlichkeit nicht mal großartig beachtet wird. Außerdem diese Sprüche wie "Zur Bundeswehr geht nur, wer im zivilen nichts wird". Das gab es doch auch schon früher, man erinnere sich nur an einen Himmelstoß aus im Westen nichts neues.



Die Mischung machts. Eine Wahrnehmung wie in den USA würd ich absolut nicht haben wollen, die Ignoranz wie sie in Deutschland an den Tag gelegt wird ist aber auch nicht gerade motivierend.
Es ist vllt ganz gut dass die Uniform nichtmehr alles bedeutet sondern dass wir es geschafft haben eine Zivilgesellschaft aufzubauen die nicht ausschließlich auf militärische Leistungen wert legt.

Du wirst beides erleben, Ablehnung und Anerkennung. Entscheidend ist wie du mit beidem umgehst, v.a. in Uniform, in der Öffentlichkeit.
Immer dran denken, du kämpfst dafür dass andere frei ihre Meinung über deinen Beruf äußern dürfen. Kann man aber auch drauf Stolz sein, bzw. sollte das eben auch sein.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich beginne dieses Jahr bei der Bundeswehr als OA, ich bekomme als Schulterglatze etwa 1800€ Netto. Welches Unternehmen der Privatwirtschaft wird mir sowas bieten? Überall wo ich sonst geguckt habe, war man über 1200 Brutto im ersten Jahr unglaublich glücklich. Außerdem bekommt man 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag für etwa 200€ im Monat und die Unterkunft wird auch gestellt (Qualität je nach Standort).
> Was fehlt, grade in Deutschland, ist der militärische Geist. Wir sind innerhalb von 150 Jahren von einem Land in dem die Uniform alles bedeutet hat, in dem man als einfacher Leutnant nicht wohlhabend aber hoffähig war zu einem Land
> geworden in dem ein General in der Öffentlichkeit nicht mal großartig beachtet wird.
> Außerdem diese Sprüche wie "Zur Bundeswehr geht nur, wer im zivilen nichts wird". Das gab es doch auch schon früher, man erinnere sich nur an einen Himmelstoß aus im Westen nichts neues.



Ist doch in Ordnung.
Die Bundeswehr ist ja bemüht, Leute zu holen und auszubilden und der Vorteil ist, dass der Staat nicht pleite geht. Dein Gehalt also immer sicher ist.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Februar 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Bei den Einsätzen wurden aber keine Wehrpflichtigen herangezogen sondern nur Zeit- und Berufssoldaten.


 Stimmt nicht. Der Kossovokrieg  und der damit verbundene NATO Einsatz fiel in das letzte Quartal meiner erweiterten Grundwehrdienstzeit. Okay, man stellte mich vor die Wahl den Wehrdienst um außerordenliche 6 Monate zu verlängern, um dann mit meiner Einheit dorthin zu gehen. Meine damalige Freundin sagte daraufhin aber, dass sie ein halbes Jahr ohne mich nicht sein will, weswegen ich mich dagegen entschied, und dieses Jahr nun unser 20. gemeinsames ist


----------



## Amon (16. Februar 2018)

Siehst du.. Du wurdest gefragt ob du das machst. Das ist was anderes, ein BS oder SaZ wird nicht gefragt, der bekommt seinen Marschbefehl und geht.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Februar 2018)

Deine Aussage war, dass nur Zeit- und Berufsoldaten herangezogen wurden. Wenn du damit hinbefohlen meinst, dann ist das korrekt. Das ist nun mal der Job eines Soldaten dahin zu gehen, wohin man geschickt wird. Dennoch muss festgehalten werden, dass auf meiner Einheit damals knapp 25 Wehrdienstleistende vor Ort waren, um im Rahmen des NATO Einsatzes tätig zu sein. Und in anderen Einheiten wird das nicht anders gewesen sein. Damals fußte die BW noch auf Wehrpflichtige. Ohne diese wäre da gar nichts gegangen. Das ist heute anders.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Februar 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Bei den Einsätzen wurden aber keine Wehrpflichtigen herangezogen sondern nur Zeit- und Berufssoldaten. Es ist völlig irrelevant dass die BW heute eine Freiwilligen Armee ist.



Falsch.... auch freiwillig längerdienende Grundwehrdienstleistende wurden für Einsätze verwendet. Zumindest für den Kosovo kann ich das bestätigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Deine "Flintenuschi" muss mit dem Reform-Debakel ihrer männlichen Flachpfeiffen von Vorgängern klarkommen und gleichzeitig die verkustete Bundeswehr zu einem modernen Arbeitgeber machen.



Zuerst einmal, ist es nicht meine Flintenuschi, den Spitznamen hat sie sich aber redlich verdient mit ihren großartigen Ankündigungen was die Bundeswehr doch alles so, wider besseren Wissens, im Ausland übernehmen könne und ihren gelegentlich äußerst fragwürdigen Selbstinzinierungsstil, den sie ja auch schon vor dem Verteidigungsministerium gerne pflegte, dort aber nochmal auf die Spitze trieb.
Zudem ist diese Frau sicher die "beste" Wahl gewesen um die Probleme dort zu lösen, wie weit die Fähigkeiten dieser Frau reichen um Probleme zu beheben hat man ja bereits in den zwei Ministerien gesehen die sie zuvor inne hatte, man erinnere sich da nur mal an ihren äußerst "sinnvollen" Warnhinweis (Schranken) für Pornoseiten, den sie für das Internet wollte. Oder das die Frau so das Blindengeld in Niedersachsen für Blinde Personen abgeschaft hat, die von Geburt an  Blinde sind, usw.

Zweitens, ist ein Verteidigungsminister nicht allumschränkter Alleinentscheider und Gottkönig in seinem Ministerium, die Verfehlungen die dort stattgefunden haben sind nicht alleine / ausschließlich auf die mangelnde "Kompetenz" ihrer Amtsvorgänger zurückzuführen, sondern auf Entscheidungen die über Jahre von den Regierungen getroffen wurden, viele davon hängen auch mit den immer weiter gekürzten Ausgaben und dem Personalabbau bei der Bundeswehr zusammen, die seit den 1990er Jahren beschlossen wurden.
Aufgefallen sind sie nur nicht solange weil man halt lange Zeit durch die verkleinerten Bestände an Ersatzteile kam (wenn ich halt von 100 Tornados 20 stilllege hab ich halt 20 Ersatzteilspender).
Dann die viel zu erprupte Umsetzung die Bundeswehr von einer Wehrpflichtigenarmee eine Berufsarmee machen zu wollen, ohne sich vorher wirklich Gedanken darum zu machen welche Anforderungen und Probleme denn mit so einer Umstellung einher gehen und Konzepte zu erarbeiten wie man die Bundeswehr entsprechend umbaut und dafür sorgt das sie nach dieser Umstellung auch an genügend Personal kommt.

Ich zitiere mal:



> der Bundestag am *Donnerstag, 24. März 2011*, die allgemeine *Wehrpflicht *zum 1. Juli dieses Jahres aus.
> 
> Deutscher Bundestag - Aussetzung der allgemeinen Wehrpflicht beschlossen



Das war alles viel zu kurzfristig und völlig unüberlegt deletantisch umgesetzt und vor allem ohne Sachverstand dafür was man mit so einer Umstrukturierung eigentlich wirklich auf sachlicher Ebene erreichen will. Böse ausgedrückt, eigentlich war es nur eine politische Entscheidung mit postiven Prestige und keine die auf Kompetenz fußte.
Aber das waren ja sowieso die meisten Entscheidungen die ab den 1990er Jahren im Zusammenhang mit der Bundeswehr getroffen wurden.

Es hätte eine vernünftige Übergangsfrist für die Umstellung festgelegt gehört, in der man Strukturen und Armee umbaut und schaut was verändert gehört und nicht so ein Blödsinn wie im März beschlossen und im Juli seht mal her wie ihr eure Leute ranbekommt und atraktiv genug für neues Personal werdet.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich diskutierte gerade mit meiner Frau darüber wie man ordentliches Personal als Staat bekommen kann, wenn privatwirtschaftliche Unternehmen mittlerweile dazu übergehen ihren Auszubildenen Bonis wie eine New York Reise zu bezahlen anbieten? Wir beide waren uns einig, dass man das nur durch richtige Anreize schafft, und der Staat hier echt Nachholbedarf hat.



Im zivilen Bereich ist der Staat zimlich attraktiv, ja vieleicht verdient man in der freien Wirtschaft nach 10 bis 15 Jahren mehr als im staatlichen Dienst, aber dafür hat der staatliche Dienst ganz andere Vorteile die du in der freien Wirtschaft so nie bekommen wirst.
Was das Personal bei der Bundeswehr angeht, nun, Kinderbetreung bestreite ich nicht das es evt. wichtig war, aber eine Leselampe und ein Kühlschrank dafür habe ich bis jetzt nur von einigen aktiven Soldaten Kopfschütteln gesehen. Die wünschen sich vorrangig vor allem Ausrüstung die funktioniert,  evt. auch ein etwas besseres Gehalt für die Gefahr der sie im Ausland ausgesetzt werden und nicht zuletzt mehr Ansehen für ihre Arbeit die sie leisten, sowie der Bundeswehr im allgemeinen, bei der Bevölkerung.

Weil eines lass dir mal gesagt sein, mit Kinderbetreuung, 100€ Kühlschränken und 15€ Leselampen alleine wirst du die Bundeswehr sicher nicht zu einem attraktiveren Arbeitgeber machen und auch nicht damit das du jedem Soldaten eine Reise nach New York finanzierst, wenn die wissen das sie dafür morgen mit einem Haufen nicht einsatzfähiger, teilweise einsatzfähiger, oder mangelhafter Ausrüstung in ein Krisengebiet gehen sollen.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Also meine Frage an dich: Was nützt einem tolles Kriegsgerät, wenn die es zu bedienenden Leute nicht da oder dafür nicht gut genug sind?



Du solltest mal differenzieren, die Bundeswehr besteht nicht nur aus militärischen Angehörigen, sondern auch aus zivilen Mitarbeitern, welcher von beiden Bereichen hat also deiner Meinung nach nicht genügend qualifizierte Mitarbeiter?
Probleme hat die Bundeswehr momentan vorrangig damit ausreichend "qualifizierte" Bewerber für die militärische Laufbahn zu bekommen, der zivile Bereich hat wesentlich weniger Probleme, was auch daran liegt das der deutlich attraktiver ist.

*edit* Ach, warum wusste ich eigentlich nur im Vorfeld, als ich ihn gestern las, das unsere interessierteUserin diesen Post von Tekkla liken wird...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. Februar 2018)

Für die Eingreiftruppe der NATO kann die Bundeswehr nicht genug Panzer zur Verfügung stellen:
Munster: Heer fehlen Panzer fur NATO-Einsatz | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Luneburg/Heide/Unterelbe


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Für die Eingreiftruppe der NATO kann die Bundeswehr nicht genug Panzer zur Verfügung stellen:
> Munster: Heer fehlen Panzer fur NATO-Einsatz | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Luneburg/Heide/Unterelbe



Die Bundeswehr kann sich ja Panzer von der Türkei leihen.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Februar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Falsch.... auch freiwillig längerdienende Grundwehrdienstleistende wurden für Einsätze verwendet. Zumindest für den Kosovo kann ich das bestätigen.



FWDL sind aber keine Grundwehrdienstleistenden, bzw. waren.
GWDL, raus nach 9 Monate (bzw. was halt Pflicht war), FWDL, deine eigene freie Entscheidung.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im zivilen Bereich ist der Staat zimlich attraktiv, ja vieleicht  verdient man in der freien Wirtschaft nach 10 bis 15 Jahren mehr als im  staatlichen Dienst, aber dafür hat der staatliche Dienst ganz andere  Vorteile die du in der freien Wirtschaft so nie bekommen wirst.
> Was das Personal bei der Bundeswehr angeht, nun, Kinderbetreung  bestreite ich nicht das es evt. wichtig war, aber eine Leselampe und ein  Kühlschrank dafür habe ich bis jetzt nur von einigen aktiven Soldaten  Kopfschütteln gesehen. Die wünschen sich vorrangig vor allem Ausrüstung  die funktioniert,  evt. auch ein etwas besseres Gehalt für die Gefahr  der sie im Ausland ausgesetzt werden und nicht zuletzt mehr Ansehen für  ihre Arbeit die sie leisten, sowie der Bundeswehr im allgemeinen, bei  der Bevölkerung.
> 
> Weil eines lass dir mal gesagt sein, mit Kinderbetreuung, 100€  Kühlschränken und 15€ Leselampen alleine wirst du die Bundeswehr sicher  nicht zu einem attraktiveren Arbeitgeber machen und auch nicht damit das  du jedem Soldaten eine Reise nach New York finanzierst, wenn die wissen  das sie dafür morgen mit einem Haufen nicht einsatzfähiger, teilweise  einsatzfähiger, oder mangelhafter Ausrüstung in ein Krisengebiet gehen  sollen.



Absolute Zustimmung. Wenn du auf einem Übungsplatz bist und da kommen Fahnenjunker daher und beschweren sich über die Unterkunft weil eben KEIN Kühlschrank drauf ist, dann ist der erste Reflex direkt zu kündigen.
Wie sich die BW entwickelt geht meiner Meinung nach garnicht, aber andererseits, das haben immer alle über die "neuen Generationen" gesagt. Ob das der richtige Weg ist? Ich glaube nicht. Das sind oberflächliche Dinge ohne echten Wert.
Nach wie vor hat man keine Standortsicherheit, nach wie vor gibts keine Garantie an einem bestimmten Standort verwendet zu werden, was gerade diejenigen abschreckt die gerne Heimatnah Dienst tun würden, auch längerfristig, aber eben keinen Bock haben vom Allgäu an die Ostsee geschickt zu werden. Wäre halt mal ein Ansatz bevor man Fernseher und Kühlschränke kauft.

Und die Sache mit der Ausrüstung, es macht ABSOLUT keinen Spaß mit schlechtem Material im Auslandseinsatz unterwegs zu sein. Definitiv NULL. Das war, ist und bleibt ein riesiges Problem und ist meiner Meinung nach kurzfristig NICHT zu beheben. Selbst wenn man jetzt Material zukauft wie blöd, es muss an vielem auch noch ausgebildet werden. Lieblingsbeispiel: Schützenpanzer Puma. Der Fahrer bekommt eine Sprechhaube aus dem Satz Infanterist der Zukunft. Um das Nutzen zu können braucht er einen Lehrgang im Umgang mit dem Satz IDZ. Es gab ein Bataillon welches diese Ausbildungen durchgeführt hat. Wir haben gewarnt, es hat niemanden interessiert, sie haben das Btl dicht gemacht... Ende vom Lied: Im Anschluss hat man aus der ganzen Bundeswehr Soldaten zusammengekratzt die hier Ausbilden können & dürfen um die Kraftfahrer für den Puma auszubilden. Sehenden Auges ins Verderben und das obwohl die Divisionen davor gewarnt hatten. Da fehlt mir einfach jegliches Verständnis.

Seit Jahren gibts kein nachhaltiges Konzept, keine echte konstant eingehaltene Ausrichtung, oder wenigstens mal eine klare Fokussierung auf einen Schwerpunkt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bundeswehr kann sich ja Panzer von der Türkei leihen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und Flugzeuge aus der Schweiz, Schiffe aus Frankreich, Helikopter aus den Niederlanden, halt ne, da kommt ja schon die Fla her...




> Aus Kreisen der Soldaten heißt es, dass es beim Nachschub von  Ersatzteilen seit Jahren Engpässe gibt, weil die Industrie der  Bundeswehr keine Priorität mehr einräume - eine Folge der Sparpolitik.


Definitiv der Fall. Seit mindestens 2009 ein mehr als akutes Problem, erste Mangelerscheinungen im Bereich Panzertruppe kann ich aus eigenen Erfahrungen seit 2005 bestätigen.
Was am Ende Ursache des Mangels ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Dass es einen Mangel gibt, unbestreitbar. Die Einsatzlage bei Großgerät ist seit Jahren schlecht, besonders im Bereich der Kampfpanzer.
Stark reduziert zwischen 2004 - 2006, dennoch stark beansprucht durch z.b. ILÜ in Munster bzw. Übungen. Wenn man eine ähnliche Last auf die Hälfte der Systeme verteilt, dann leidet am Ende etwas darunter.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Februar 2018)

Wie schön dass es auch in Deutschland dieselben Probleme gibt, die auch in Österreich vorherrschen. Aber ich denke unser Bundesheer ist noch weit schlimmer dran. Seit Mitte des letzten Jahrzehnts wurde jährlich eingespart und auf der anderen Seite gab man Unsummen aus für nix. 
Bsp: Wird haben neue Schützenpanzer bekommen, Ulan, und dafür braucht man auch spezielle Werkzeuge etc, hat man also eine Halle für Wartung und Reparatur hergerichten, sechsstelliger Kostenpunkt, zwei Jahre später wurden die SPz dort abgezogen^^ 
Ach ja, und bei der Miliz wurden Übungen noch bis vor kurzem mit den alten Ami-Stahlhelmen abgehalten xD 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

Hat denn die neue österreichische Regierung was angekündigt? Will sie das Militär modernisieren?


----------



## RtZk (16. Februar 2018)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Junge Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung was Er dort erlebt hat, das waren nicht nur  Feuergefechte, Massengräber mit Frauen und Kinder drin, Kameraden die durch Heckenschützen neben ihn erschossen wurden, er war dort Führer der Sanitätsstaffel und glaub mir er hat mir von noch mehr Grausamkeiten erzählt.
> 
> So Couchrevoluzer wie dir wird noch das Lachen und spotten vergehen.
> 
> Unglaublich



Ich bin nicht dein "Junge". Solche Äußerung verbitte ich mir. 
Wer schon fertig ist nach dem er Tote gesehen hat, naja, aber ist halt kein Vergleich zu damals.
Im Kosovo ist bis 2001 kein Deutscher Soldat durch Feindeinwirkung gestorben, aber sehr interessant zu sehen, dass du gegenteiliges behauptest. 
BUNDESWEHR: 28 tote deutsche Soldaten auf dem Balkan - FOCUS Online



Threshold schrieb:


> Hat denn die neue österreichische Regierung was angekündigt? Will sie das Militär modernisieren?



Bundesheerreform 2016 – Wikipedia ,  das war das letzte Große was dort geschehen ist, von der neuen Regierung hat man dazu aber soweit mir bekannt noch nichts gehört.


----------



## keinnick (16. Februar 2018)

Inwiefern kannst Du diesen Vergleich denn ziehen? Hast Du beides erlebt? Ich zum Glück nicht. Es ist allerdings einfach ätzend, in welcher abwertenden Art Du aus der "Ferne" Urteile fällst, über Leute, die Du nie gesehen hast.


----------



## RtZk (16. Februar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Inwiefern kannst Du diesen Vergleich denn ziehen? Hast Du beides erlebt? Ich zum Glück nicht. Es ist allerdings einfach ätzend, in welcher abwertenden Art Du aus der "Ferne" Urteile fällst, über Leute, die Du nie gesehen hast.



Abgesehen davon, dass er einfach nur Schwachsinn erzählt, da BUNDESWEHR: 28 tote deutsche Soldaten auf dem Balkan - FOCUS Online keiner durch Feinde gestorben ist bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt. 
Wie ich Vergleiche ziehen kann? Hmm, 28 Tote gegen Schlacht von Stalingrad – Wikipedia 150.000 Tote Deutsche Soldaten, echt schwer abzuwiegen was wohl schlimmer gewesen war, was?
Im ganzen Kosovo Krieg sind gerade mal 13.000 Menschen gestorben, das war kein Krieg, der übermäßig viele Opfer gefordert hat, da gibt es leider deutlich schlimmere Konflikte auf der Welt (immer noch).
Alleine in Syrien sind bis jetzt 400.000 Menschen gestorben Burgerkrieg in Syrien seit 2011 – Wikipedia .


----------



## keinnick (16. Februar 2018)

Hier geht es nicht um "schlimmer". Salopp gesagt sagst Du, Soldaten, die heute in ein Feuergefecht geraten, sollen sich nicht so anstellen. Ist schließlich nicht Stalingrad. Und genau  das finde ich nicht ok, denn Du weiß nicht, was die Leute mitgemacht haben und wie es denen heute geht.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass er einfach nur Schwachsinn erzählt, da BUNDESWEHR: 28 tote deutsche Soldaten auf dem Balkan - FOCUS Online keiner durch Feinde gestorben ist bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt.
> Wie ich Vergleiche ziehen kann? Hmm, 28 Tote gegen Schlacht von Stalingrad – Wikipedia 150.000 Tote Deutsche Soldaten, echt schwer abzuwiegen was wohl schlimmer gewesen war, was?
> Im ganzen Kosovo Krieg sind gerade mal 13.000 Menschen gestorben, das war kein Krieg, der übermäßig viele Opfer gefordert hat, da gibt es leider deutlich schlimmere Konflikte auf der Welt (immer noch).
> Alleine in Syrien sind bis jetzt 400.000 Menschen gestorben Burgerkrieg in Syrien seit 2011 – Wikipedia .



Du kannst aber nicht das eine mit dem anderen aufwiegen.
Völlig egal, welcher Krieg das ist und ob du durch Unfälle, Friedly Fire oder im Gefecht ums Leben kommst, es ist immer der sinnloseste Tod, den es gibt.
Gäbe es die Auseinandersetzung nicht, hätte niemand hin gemusst und niemand wäre gestorben.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dein "Junge". Solche Äußerung verbitte ich mir.
> Wer schon fertig ist nach dem er Tote gesehen hat, naja, aber ist halt kein Vergleich zu damals.
> Im Kosovo ist bis 2001 kein Deutscher Soldat durch Feindeinwirkung gestorben, aber sehr interessant zu sehen, dass du gegenteiliges behauptest.
> BUNDESWEHR: 28 tote deutsche Soldaten auf dem Balkan - FOCUS Online
> ...


Tja sagen wir so: Wenn du dein Heer quasi ausbluten lässt, die sauteuren Eurofighter kaufst und dadurch in allen Bereichen Geld gespart werden muss (Ausbildung, Renovierung von Kasernen, Scharfschießen), dann ist eine "Reform" auch in der Relation dazu zusehen. Es wird zwar teilweise neues Gerät und Ausrüstung beschafft, aber bis das wirklich bei der Truppe ankommt dauert es wieder. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (16. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst aber nicht das eine mit dem anderen aufwiegen.
> Völlig egal, welcher Krieg das ist und ob du durch Unfälle, Friedly Fire oder im Gefecht ums Leben kommst, es ist immer der sinnloseste Tod, den es gibt.
> Gäbe es die Auseinandersetzung nicht, hätte niemand hin gemusst und niemand wäre gestorben.



Nun, ich bin der Meinung, dass richtig abgewogen wurde, hätte die Nato nicht eingegriffen wären noch viel viel mehr Personen gestorben, aber naja, sehe es so, wie du dich auch mit anderen Leuten streitest, so tuen das Staaten auf einer anderen Ebene eben auch, sobald sich niemand mehr streitet wird es auch keinen Krieg mehr geben. Aber nur wird das eben nie geschehen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Tja sagen wir so: Wenn du dein Heer quasi ausbluten lässt, die sauteuren Eurofighter kaufst und dadurch in allen Bereichen Geld gespart werden muss (Ausbildung, Renovierung von Kasernen, Scharfschießen), dann ist eine "Reform" auch in der Relation dazu zusehen. Es wird zwar teilweise neues Gerät und Ausrüstung beschafft, aber bis das wirklich bei der Truppe ankommt dauert es wieder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



So übel scheinen die Eurofighter aber nicht zu sein, zumindest um einiges besser als der F-35 Fail.
 Das man keine Ersatzteile ranschafft ist eben die Entscheidung der Politik, die Flintenuschi baut halt lieber Kindergärten (so in Deutschland). Das Problem in Österreich mit den Eurofightern ist vermutlich ein ähnliches, aber Österreich hat ja eh keine große Luftwaffe und hat ja sowieso nur 15 Stück beschafft.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass er einfach nur Schwachsinn erzählt, da BUNDESWEHR: 28 tote deutsche Soldaten auf dem Balkan - FOCUS Online keiner durch Feinde gestorben ist bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt.
> Wie ich Vergleiche ziehen kann? Hmm, 28 Tote gegen Schlacht von Stalingrad – Wikipedia 150.000 Tote Deutsche Soldaten, echt schwer abzuwiegen was wohl schlimmer gewesen war, was?
> Im ganzen Kosovo Krieg sind gerade mal 13.000 Menschen gestorben, das war kein Krieg, der übermäßig viele Opfer gefordert hat, da gibt es deutlich schlimmere Konflikte auf der Welt (immer noch).



Streamer hassen Backseatgamer.
Soldaten hassen nichts mehr als Backseatkommandeure / Kriegsexperten.

Erst in ein Krisengebiet verlegen, dann urteilen. Die Diskussion ist absolut sinnlos. Wenn du nur "Tote zählen" willst, wie kanns dann sein dass PTBS bei den Amis derzeit so ein gigantisches Problem ist bei den, im Vergleich zu Stalingrad sehr geringen Opfern über die letzten 15 Jahre!
Also bitte, spuck mal nicht Soldaten auf den Kopf die wirklich richtigen Mist durchlebt haben nur weil DU der Meinung bist das sei nicht ausreichend für psychische Folgen.


----------



## RtZk (16. Februar 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Streamer hassen Backseatgamer.
> Soldaten hassen nichts mehr als Backseatkommandeure / Kriegsexperten.
> 
> Erst in ein Krisengebiet verlegen, dann urteilen. Die Diskussion ist absolut sinnlos. Wenn du nur "Tote zählen" willst, wie kanns dann sein dass PTBS bei den Amis derzeit so ein gigantisches Problem ist bei den, im Vergleich zu Stalingrad sehr geringen Opfern über die letzten 15 Jahre!
> Also bitte, spuck mal nicht Soldaten auf den Kopf die wirklich richtigen Mist durchlebt haben nur weil DU der Meinung bist das sei nicht ausreichend für psychische Folgen.



Und wer nicht damit zu recht kommt, der hätte kein Soldat werden sollen, wer aber der Meinung ist, dass Krieg oder Konflikte Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen sind, dem kann ich dann auch nicht mehr helfen.
Was soll man noch zu den waffenvernarrten US-Bürgern sagen? Ist das selbe Spiel wie auch sonst, nur, dass noch viel mehr hingehen, sie sind sich schlicht nicht bewusst, dass es eben kein  Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen ist.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin der Meinung, dass richtig abgewogen wurde, hätte die Nato nicht eingegriffen wären noch viel viel mehr Personen gestorben, aber naja, sehe es so, wie du dich auch mit anderen Leuten streitest, so tuen das Staaten auf einer anderen Ebene eben auch, sobald sich niemand mehr streitet wird es auch keinen Krieg mehr geben. Aber nur wird das eben nie geschehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich sind die EF an sich gute Geräte. Aber wir haben uns da irgendeine Sparversion aufschwatzen lassen, und es wird deswegen eh ermittelt, da hier einiges nicht ganz korrekt abgelaufen sein soll. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (16. Februar 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die EF an sich gute Geräte. Aber wir haben uns da irgendeine Sparversion aufschwatzen lassen, und es wird deswegen eh ermittelt, da hier einiges nicht ganz korrekt abgelaufen sein soll.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Eurofighter Typhoon – Wikipedia schau Mal hier. Das Problem sind anscheinend der Preis und irgendwelche Schmiergelder die Mal geflossen sein sollen, wieso Österreich sie jetzt abschaffen will ist aber sehr fragwürdig, in dem Bereich für den der Eurofighter zuständig ist, gibt es außer der nicht kaufbaren (und sowieso nicht mehr produzierten ) Raptor der USA nichts vergleichbar gutes.


----------



## keinnick (16. Februar 2018)

So  ganz ist man in AT ja auch noch nicht weg vom EF. Eurofighter: Sendet Osterreich Friedenssignale an Airbus?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Und wer nicht damit zu recht kommt, der hätte kein Soldat werden sollen, wer aber der Meinung ist, dass Krieg oder Konflikte Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen sind, dem kann ich dann auch nicht mehr helfen.





Mehr kann man zu so einer Aussage echt nicht mehr äußern...



RtZk schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass er einfach nur Schwachsinn erzählt...



In Punkto "Schwachsinn" solltest du mal die Füße ganz still halten, du hast bis dato auch schon oft genug Zeug zu militärischen Punkten rausgehauen wo man nur noch die Augen verdrehen möchte.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Eurofighter Typhoon – Wikipedia schau Mal hier. Das Problem sind anscheinend der Preis und irgendwelche Schmiergelder die Mal geflossen sein sollen, wieso Österreich sie jetzt abschaffen will ist aber sehr fragwürdig, in dem Bereich für den der Eurofighter zuständig ist, gibt es außer der nicht kaufbaren (und sowieso nicht mehr produzierten ) Raptor der USA nichts vergleichbar gutes.



Das Problem ist jenes: Die sind sauteuer in der Erhaltung. Da stellt sich einen die Frage: Ist es sinnvoll daran festzuhalten wenn dafür nahezu alle anderen Bereiche arg beschnitten wurden? 
Eurofighter: "Tranche 1 lebt", aber macht Probleme | SN.at


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (16. Februar 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> 3 Dinge:
> 1.) Viel Spaß und das mein ich ernst.
> 2.) Wenn du das Ganze wegen der Kohle machst, dann lass es. Geh Informatik studieren, spezialisier dich auf SAP oder Informationssicherheit und verdien richtiges Geld.
> 3.) Studierst du bei der Bundeswehr, dann studier was vernünftiges. Studier Informatik, oder werd Ingenieur. Entweder du ziehst den Berufssoldaten voll durch oder du kümmerst dich bereits mit der Studienauswahl um die Zeit nach den 12 Jahren.
> ...


Ich mach das nicht wegen der Kohle, es ist einfach schön, dass der Wunschjob ganz gut bezahlt wird.
Ich werde dort Informatik studieren aber als Eng und nicht Sc Abschluss, was mir auch mehr liegt.

Was findest du an der Wahrnehmung in den USA so schlimm? Wir können sehr viel darüber reden, was die Amis mit ihrem Militär machen, aber die Anerkennung finde ich in Ordnung.
Auf Deutschland bezogen, war das was ich meine nicht das was wir unter Wilhelm II hatten sondern eher das preußische Soldatenbild. Pragmatisch halt.


RtZk schrieb:


> Und wer nicht damit zu recht kommt, der hätte kein Soldat werden sollen, wer aber der Meinung ist, dass Krieg oder Konflikte Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen sind, dem kann ich dann auch nicht mehr helfen.
> Was soll man noch zu den waffenvernarrten US-Bürgern sagen?


Man muss immer darauf vorbereitet sein, dass man etwas sieht was man nicht will. Ich denke nicht, dass ich als Feuerwehrmann (u.a. wegen dem RD) oder als Polizist unbedingt schönere Bilder sehe. Der Unterschied bei letzterem ist,
dass die Hemmschwelle größer ist Polizisten wirklich anzugreifen/zu beschießen. Aber ob das was man in einem Arbeitsleben gesehen hat bei nem Polizisten unbedingt besser ist als bei nem Soldaten? Ich bin mir nicht sicher.

@Pulli
Ja Luftwaffe und?
Ist eine Kampfeinheit und seitdem das Heer keine Flugabwehrtruppe mehr hat darfst du 3 mal raten wer dann draußen ist.


----------



## ARCdefender (16. Februar 2018)

Da er dort bei den UN Truppen war, war er nicht nur mit Soldaten der BW dort unten, aber Du hast ja den Durchblick.
Solltest mal vor Ihm stehen und ihm das ins Gesicht sagen, aber vor deinem PC bist Du der King.
Hier für Dich:
Todesfalle bei Auslandseinsatzen der Bundeswehr – Wikipedia

Bitte schön auf die gefallenen mit einem *?* achten.
Und ab auf die Liste. Junge Junge


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin der Meinung, dass richtig abgewogen wurde, hätte die Nato nicht eingegriffen wären noch viel viel mehr Personen gestorben, aber naja, sehe es so, wie du dich auch mit anderen Leuten streitest, so tuen das Staaten auf einer anderen Ebene eben auch, sobald sich niemand mehr streitet wird es auch keinen Krieg mehr geben. Aber nur wird das eben nie geschehen.



Es hätte erst gar nicht dazu kommen müssen aber das ist das Problem, was Europa hat -- da wird erst mal jahrelang diskutiert und am Ende ist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es hätte erst gar nicht dazu kommen müssen aber das ist das Problem, was Europa hat -- da wird erst mal jahrelang diskutiert und am Ende ist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen.


Wobei sich da die Frage stellt: Zuerst überlegen oder erst danach? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wobei sich da die Frage stellt: Zuerst überlegen oder erst danach?



Was überlegen?
Es bahnte sich ein Völkermord an.
Was machst du?
Handeln oder erst mal darüber diskutieren, bis sich alle einig sind, also bis man den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner gefunden hat?


----------



## RtZk (16. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was überlegen?
> Es bahnte sich ein Völkermord an.
> Was machst du?
> Handeln oder erst mal darüber diskutieren, bis sich alle einig sind, also bis man den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner gefunden hat?



Keiner wollte auf europäischem Boden Krieg und es hätte auch durchaus eine Vollkatastrophe werden können.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Und wer nicht damit zu recht kommt, der hätte kein Soldat werden sollen, wer aber der Meinung ist, dass Krieg oder Konflikte Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen sind, dem kann ich dann auch nicht mehr helfen.
> Was soll man noch zu den waffenvernarrten US-Bürgern sagen? Ist das selbe Spiel wie auch sonst, nur, dass noch viel mehr hingehen, sie sind sich schlicht nicht bewusst, dass es eben kein  Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen ist.



Woher will man wissen womit man zurechtkommt wenn man es noch nie erlebt hat?
Soldat sein bedeutet ja auch sich dem zu stellen TROTZ der bewussten Gefahr für sich selbst. Wie willst du denn wissen wem ein Gefecht etwas ausmacht & wem nicht? 

Ernsthaft, sowas geht mir auf den Sack. Keine Ahnung zu haben was es bedeutet im Einsatz zu sein, aber vorm PC sich das Maul zerreißen über diejenigen die das durchmachen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Was findest du an der Wahrnehmung in den USA so schlimm? Wir können sehr  viel darüber reden, was die Amis mit ihrem Militär machen, aber die  Anerkennung finde ich in Ordnung.



Ich war als Offizier drüben & in Uniform unterwegs.
Ganz ehrlich, mehr übertrieben als dort geht garnicht. Bei denen setzt auch eine gewisse Betriebsblindheit ein wenns ums Militär geht, siehe z.b. den Protest der NFL Spieler. Hat 0 mit dem Militär zu tun, aber kaum war diese Verbindung da, schon war der Teufel los.
Ein wenig mehr Interesse in der Bevölkerung würde Deutschland sehr gut tun, aber bitte, mit weitem Abstand zu Amerikanischen Verhältnissen.


----------



## RtZk (16. Februar 2018)

Du behauptest also du hättest einen Krieg erlebt, wenn ich doch keine Ahnung habe wie es ist, du aber schon? Da bist du aber ganz schön alt (genauer gesagt mindestens 87 Jahre alt, wenn du bei der Hitlerjugend warst und in Berlin gekämpft hast), viele Überlebende aus dem 2.WK gibt es nicht mehr.
Da wir aber beide wissen, dass du um einiges Jünger bist, tue bitte nicht so, Soldat in einer Armee zu sein, die schon seit Jahrzehnten kein Schlachtfeld mehr gesehen hat bringt einem nicht das Wissen wie es war in einem Krieg gekämpft zu haben.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Da wir aber beide wissen, dass du um einiges Jünger bist, tue bitte nicht so, Soldat in einer Armee zu sein, die schon seit Jahrzehnten kein Schlachtfeld mehr gesehen hat bringt einem nicht das Wissen wie es war in einem Krieg gekämpft zu haben.



Ich muss das jetzt mal leider sagen, aber du äußerst dich hier gerade sehr arrogant.
Nehmen wir ein anderes Beispiel: Wie würdest du denn die ganzen Kriegszitterer nach dem 1. Weltkrieg bezeichnen? Sind die das Ergebnis reinen Unwissens, wie es in einem "echtem" Krieg abläuft?


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Februar 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich war als Offizier drüben & in Uniform unterwegs.
> Ganz ehrlich, mehr übertrieben als dort geht garnicht. Bei denen setzt auch eine gewisse Betriebsblindheit ein wenns ums Militär geht.


 
Die USA sind ein gutes Beispiel dafür wie der Militarismus im Wilhelminischen Deutschland nach 1871 in etwa gewesen sein mag. Manchmal denke ich auch das es da vieleicht sogar noch schlimmer ist als damals.
Aber es stimmt schon generell, es ist eine militärisch völlig überzogene Gesellschaft, in der der Stellenwert des Militärs in der Zivilgesellschaft für Außenstehende schon arg ins lächerlich übertriebene gezogen wirkt.



RtZk schrieb:


> Da wir aber beide wissen, dass du um einiges Jünger bist, tue bitte nicht so, Soldat in einer Armee zu sein, die schon seit Jahrzehnten kein Schlachtfeld mehr gesehen hat bringt einem nicht das Wissen wie es war in einem Krieg gekämpft zu haben.



Aha, was ist / war dann Afghanistan? Kaffeekränzchen bei Oma Erna? Sonntagsausflug in den Orient?
Nur weil das kein symetrischer Krieg war ist und bleibt es ein Krieg in dem Soldaten der Bundeswehr waren, auch wenn es unsere Politiker gerne als Friedens- Hilfs-, oder Aufbaumission verkaufen wollten.
Da sind deutsche Soldaten gestorben, wurden deutsche Soldaten verwundet und haben deutsche Soldaten Dinge erlebt die auf die Psyche gehen und die Soldaten teilweise mitgenommen und traumatisiert haben.

Also hör bitte endlich auf hier immer wieder so lächerlich herablassende Äußerungen von dir zu geben, als wüssten diese Männer und Frauen nicht was ein Krieg sei, auch wenn er von der Dimension nicht mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg vergleichbar sein mag, aber ginge man danach hätte kein Soldat nach dem Korea-Krieg jemals annähernd einen "wirklichen" Krieg erlebt und das ist ja wohl schlicht nur als albern zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Februar 2018)

Ein Krieg ist ein bewaffneter Konflikt zwischen Staaten mit mehr als 10k Toten im Jahr. Punkt.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein Krieg ist ein bewaffneter Konflikt zwischen Staaten mit mehr als 10k Toten im Jahr. Punkt.



Ah ja, dann waren wohl verschiedene Kriege im Mittelalter, oder der Antike keine Kriege weil keine 10.000 Personen gestorben sind?


----------



## RtZk (17. Februar 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Ich muss das jetzt mal leider sagen, aber du äußerst dich hier gerade sehr arrogant.
> Nehmen wir ein anderes Beispiel: Wie würdest du denn die ganzen Kriegszitterer nach dem 1. Weltkrieg bezeichnen? Sind die das Ergebnis reinen Unwissens, wie es in einem "echtem" Krieg abläuft?



Wenn du traumatisiert bist nachdem du die Materialschlachten des 1. WK mit erlebt hast und eventuell sogar einen Giftgasangriff, ist das wesentlich verständlicher, als, wenn du ein paar Tote in einem Land gesehen hast in dem Bürgerkrieg herrscht, und  in dem aber kein einziger deutscher Soldat durch Feindeinwirkung gestorben ist.

@Nightslayer es gab genug Kriege seitdem, nur keinen einzigen mit deutscher Beteiligung, in Afghanistan gab es ein paar Feuergefechte, aber der große Teil der Deutschen die gestorben sind, sind über Minen oder Sprengstofffallen gefahren. Dort war Krieg, aber jetzt ist es eben ein Guerilla Krieg, mit Anschlägen und unzähligen Sprengstofffallen im ganzen Land, ein Krieg gegen die Bevölkerung (ohne diese gäbe es die Taliban schon lange nicht mehr) gewinnt man eben nicht in dem man die Städte besetzt.
Mag nicht destotrotz nicht gerade toll sein, aber besser als ein konventioneller Krieg ist es (für den einzelnen Soldaten) alle Mal, denn hier ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit bedeutend niedriger zu sterben, als in einem konventionellen Krieg.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (17. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja, dann waren wohl verschiedene Kriege im Mittelalter, oder der Antike keine Kriege weil keine 10.000 Personen gestorben sind?



Damit wären in Afghanistan oder Syrien auch kein Krieg, da sich hier keine zwei Staaten bekämpfen.....


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn du traumatisiert bist nachdem du die Materialschlachten des 1. WK mit erlebt hast und eventuell sogar einen Giftgasangriff, ist das wesentlich verständlicher, als, wenn du ein paar Tote in einem Land gesehen hast in dem Bürgerkrieg herrscht, in dem aber kein einziger deutscher Soldat durch Feindeinwirkung gestorben ist.



Ja may, solln sich mal nicht so haben und die Bahnführer mit ihren Traumata, nachdem sich mal wieder im Suizid einer vorn Zug geworfen hat, auch nicht! Schließlich wissen die ja worauf sie sich da eingelassen haben als sie den Job begonnen haben, das sie damit rechnen müssen das sich halt ab und zu mal wer vorn Zug wirft, und überhaupt im Zweiten Weltkrieg haben Bahnführer weit schlimmeres erleben müssen, bei Partisanenangriffen, oder Luftangriffen auf ihre Züge! Immer diese Memmen ey!

Alter dat Logik du, kannst dir echt nicht ausdenken. 



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Damit wären in Afghanistan oder Syrien  auch kein Krieg, da sich hier keine zwei Staaten bekämpfen.....



Doch Syrien wäre nach Sparanus seiner Definition einer, da der IS sich ja zum Staat ausgerufen hat IS, also Islamischer Staat. 
Zwischen dem Irak, Syrien und dem IS wäre es nach seiner Definition also durchaus ein Krieg zwischen Staaten und mit bis dato 400.000 Toten sind auch mehr als 10.000 Menschen pro Jahr gestorben. 

Trotzdem ist die Definition, dadurch das man die Anzahl der Toten zur Bedingung macht, natürlich Blödsinn.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Februar 2018)

Ich muss meine Definition zurück nehmen, da ich die Quelle nicht mehr finde. Ich meine aber, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Krieg und einem bewaffneten Konflikt auch anhand der Opferzahlen gibt.
Aber zu den Staaten finde ich unterschiedliches. Entweder sagen die Quellen, dass der Akteur ein Staat sein muss bzw vom Gegner als Staat anerkannt sein muss(?) oder, dass es einfach 2 Kollektive sein müssen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (17. Februar 2018)

Aber das sind alles Definitionen, die in unsere Zeit der asymetrischen Kriegsführung nicht passen.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Februar 2018)

Auf der Seite der Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung gibt es den Versuch einer Defintion.
Aber Krieg alleine anhand der Opferzahlen festzumachen ist Quatsch. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray2015 (17. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn du traumatisiert bist nachdem du die Materialschlachten des 1. WK mit erlebt hast und eventuell sogar einen Giftgasangriff, ist das wesentlich verständlicher, als, wenn du ein paar Tote in einem Land gesehen hast in dem Bürgerkrieg herrscht



Trinkst du oder was? Scheinst ja ein ganz harter Rambo zu sein. Bevor ich damals nach Afghanistan bin, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass mich das so mitnimmt. Und egal wie oft man vorher den Ernstfall geübt hat, egal wie viel Gedanken man sich vorher darüber gemacht hat... das da drüben ist kein Call of Duty oder sonst irgendein Spiel. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass du deinen PC ausschaltest, dich beim Bund einschreibst und mal selber einen Einsatz mit machst. Und dann gönne ich dir das, was ich und viele andere Soldaten erlebt haben. Danach kannst du hier zurück kommen und weiter einen auf Proleten machen. Wenn du das dann noch schaffst, dann hast du meinen Respekt verdient.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Februar 2018)

Es gibt Leute die können alles ab und andere die können es nicht. Aber wie will man sowas vorher schon vorraussagen können?


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die können alles ab und andere die können es nicht. Aber wie will man sowas vorher schon vorraussagen können?



Kannst du nicht.
Dazu sind Theorie und Praxis dann doch zu verschieden, sobald man es erlebt.
Selbst jemand der generell ehr gefühlskälter ist und in schlimmen Situationen erstmal gleichgültiger reagiert kann später innerlich davon stark mitgenommen worden sein.


----------



## Tekkla (17. Februar 2018)

Was nichts daran ändert, dass man als angehender Soldat sich darauf so gut es geht einstellen muss, dass da eben auch sehr miese Eindrücke bleiben können. Man sollte sich schon frühzeitig darüber klar werden, dass Einsätze wie in Afghanistan auch bedeuten können, dass man mit seiner Einheit an eine Sprengfalle gerät oder in eine Feuergefecht verwickelt wird und man dadurch entweder ausradiert oder aber Zeit des Lebens ziemlich hässliche Erinnerungen daran bleiben. 

Es gebührt den Soldaten meiner Meinung nach aber kein Pathos wie in den USA, zumal in man es in USA auch nicht immer so genau nahm, wenn es um die Versorgung der Versehrten ging. Helden sind bei denen entweder die Toten oder aber die Sieger. Dazwischen gab es bei denen irgendwie lange Zeit nix. Das hat sich nach den beiden Golfkriegen zum Glück etwas gewandelt.

Meiner Meinung nach muss die Zivilgesellschaft das Geld auf- und Respekt so entgegenbringen, um diesen Soldaten durchs restliche Leben zu helfen. Mehr aber auch nicht, denn es ist schlicht soldatisches Berufsrisiko.


----------



## AM1-Fan (17. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ich war damals heilfroh, das es zu meiner Zeit NUR zu "Sandkastenspielen" gekommen ist, als ich meine Zeit abreißen mußte!

Und wenn man nicht ganz "geschichtsblind" ist, muß man zugeben, das seit "die Mauer gefallen" ist, sich die Anzahl der militärischen Konflikte exorbitant erhöht hat.

Diese einmalige Chance, die  mit dem Mauerfall sich ergeben hat, wurde nicht genutzt um den Frieden, Freundschaft und Verständnis zwischen den Völkern zu vertiefen und zu festigen.

Trotz Zusagen durch den Westen, inklusive "über dem Teich" wurde sofort damit begonnen den Zuständigkeitsbereich der NATO zu erweitern, und den Hass unter den Völkern weiter zu schüren und anzustacheln.

Europa könnte ein "Hort des Friedens" werden, was allen Europäern zu gute käme, wenn Europa eigene Entscheidungen treffen würde!!


Ich habe keinen kriegerischen Konflikt am eigenen Leibe erlebt, und ich bin sicher auch nicht scharf darauf solch eine Erfahrung zu machen.

Wenn ich mir aber die Entwicklung speziell in Europa, aber auch auf dem Rest der Welt beobachte, kann ich mich nicht des Eindruckes erwehren, das wir langsam aber sicher auf einen Krieg vorbereitet werden, der die "westlichen Werte" in Ländern, die sie bisher nicht akzeptieren, rein geprügelt werden sollen.

Wenn die Ressourcen, die Kriege sinnlos verschwenden, zum Wohle aller Menschen sinnvoll einsetzt werden, brauchte  keiner auf der Erde Hunger leiden, oder frieren!

Die Profiteur von Kriegen interessiert das Leid der Menschen, die vom Krieg betroffen sind, nur in soweit, um sie als Anlass zu mißbrauchen um noch mehr Waffen und Tod zu produzieren, was den Profit schön steigen läßt.


Ein "User"hier im Forum hat es eigentlich auf den Punkt gebracht: ........ist wirklich nur Recht wenn sich unsere Spezies selbst das Licht ausblässt...............

Eigentlich hat der Mensch es gar nicht verdient, auf der Erde leben zu dürfen, da er sie nicht zum Wohle aller nutzt, sondern mit allen Mittel versucht sie schnellstmöglich zu zerstören und unbewohnbar "für  Alles" zu machen!

Ich habe im Prinzip mein Leben gelebt; ein paar Jahre länger sollen es schon noch werden. Und meine traurige Erkenntnis ist.


Es wird wohl erst Frieden auf der Erde geben, wenn keiner mehr da ist, der ihn nutzen kann. 


Darüber sollte man mal nachdenken!

PS.

So leid es mir für die Betroffenen  tut, "wer in den Krieg zieht" muß auch mit den negativen Folgen davon leben. Es war seine "eigene Entscheidung" sich den Risiken einen Krieges auzusetzen!


----------



## Leob12 (17. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert, dass man als angehender Soldat sich darauf so gut es geht einstellen muss, dass da eben auch sehr miese Eindrücke bleiben können. Man sollte sich schon frühzeitig darüber klar werden, dass Einsätze wie in Afghanistan auch bedeuten können, dass man mit seiner Einheit an eine Sprengfalle gerät oder in eine Feuergefecht verwickelt wird und man dadurch entweder ausradiert oder aber Zeit des Lebens ziemlich hässliche Erinnerungen daran bleiben.
> 
> Es gebührt den Soldaten meiner Meinung nach aber kein Pathos wie in den USA, zumal in man es in USA auch nicht immer so genau nahm, wenn es um die Versorgung der Versehrten ging. Helden sind bei denen entweder die Toten oder aber die Sieger. Dazwischen gab es bei denen irgendwie lange Zeit nix. Das hat sich nach den beiden Golfkriegen zum Glück etwas gewandelt.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach muss die Zivilgesellschaft das Geld auf- und Respekt so entgegenbringen, um diesen Soldaten durchs restliche Leben zu helfen. Mehr aber auch nicht, denn es ist schlicht soldatisches Berufsrisiko.


Wobei auch in den USA weiterhin verdammt viele Soldaten mit ihrem PTS alleine gelassen werden. Es ist besser als damals beim Vietnamkrieg. 
Trotzdem begehen täglich durchschnittlich 20 Veteranen Suizid. 
Du kannst dich zwar bestmöglich darauf vorbereiten, aber mehr nicht. Vor allem ist es vielen Veteranen nicht mehr möglich sich wieder in die Zivilgesellschaft integrieren zu können, unter anderem weil sie mit niemandem über die Geschehnisse reden können der auch wirklich mitfühlen kann, und zwar weil der zu 99% Zuhörer nicht weiß wie es in diesen Situation zugeht. 

Es fängt ja auch schon bei weitaus profaneren Dingen an: Ich selbst habe es auch erlebt. Wenn man jemandem erzählt wie man 40 km bei -15 Grad C mit 20kg marschiert ist, tja, dann kann die Person das nur nachvollziehen wenn sie selbst etwas ähnliches durchgemacht hat. Andere (oder ehemalige) Soldaten kennen die Situation eher. 
Von Kriegseinsätzen mit Todesfällen im eigenen Freundeskreis ganz zu schweigen. Die Gefühle und Situation kann leider niemand nachvollziehen der nicht selbst in einer solchen war. 
Das ist ein großes Problem. 
Du hast vollkommen recht, man redet über die Sieger oder die Toten, man bekommt vielleicht einen Ehrung die für die geehrte Person vermutlich unwichtig ist. 


Wie schon gesagt, ich kenne es von mir selbst aber 1000 Level unter einem Kampfeinsatz. Niemand der nicht zumindest mal Soldat war, kann nachvollziehen wie es ist ein Browning M2 mehrere Kilometer zu schleppen bis man sich fast übergibt. Da gibts von Nicht-Soldaten dann vielleicht ein "nicht schlecht" oder "wow das hätte ich nicht durchgehalten", oder "sowas hätte ich nicht gemacht"... 
Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoffgang (17. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du behauptest also du hättest einen Krieg erlebt, wenn ich doch keine Ahnung habe wie es ist, du aber schon? Da bist du aber ganz schön alt (genauer gesagt mindestens 87 Jahre alt, wenn du bei der Hitlerjugend warst und in Berlin gekämpft hast), viele Überlebende aus dem 2.WK gibt es nicht mehr.
> Da wir aber beide wissen, dass du um einiges Jünger bist, tue bitte nicht so, Soldat in einer Armee zu sein, die schon seit Jahrzehnten kein Schlachtfeld mehr gesehen hat bringt einem nicht das Wissen wie es war in einem Krieg gekämpft zu haben.



1.) Meine Erfahrungen mit diesem Thema sind weit umfassender als ich es in öffentlicher Form anonymen Personen schildern möchte. Fakt bleibt: Egal welchen Maßstab man anlegt, DU als Zivilist hast NICHT die Erfahrungen eines Soldaten, schon garnicht eines Soldaten im Einsatz.
2.) Dass du immer noch glaubst besser zu wissen als andere was einen Krieg ausmacht obwohl du nie in Uniform gesteckt hast, noch nie in einem Kampfgebiet warst und wenn ich hier richtig mitgelesen habe auch keinen Dienst an der Waffe geleistet hat ist erschreckend. Denn gerade durch solche Unwissenden, verharmlosenden Couchgeneräle sind es dann immer öfter die eher für den Einsatz des Militärs plädieren, einfach weil sie absolut keine Ahnung haben was dies bedeutet.
3.) Ich wiederhole: Man muss nicht in Stalingrad gewesen sein um psychische Schäden davon getragen zu haben. Die menschliche Seele ist nichts was man mit 1 und 0 beschreiben kann, oder mit Opferzahlen als Untergrenze. Aber, damit muss man eben auch umgehen können, dass eben jeder dahergelaufene meint es besser zu wissen und dumme Kommentare wie "kein Wunder das wir verloren haben" absondert.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Februar 2018)

@am1
Rettungsring? Ich hab fast das Gefühl, dass du in den Tränen über die böse böse Welt ertrinkst.


----------



## RtZk (17. Februar 2018)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Trinkst du oder was? Scheinst ja ein ganz harter Rambo zu sein. Bevor ich damals nach Afghanistan bin, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass mich das so mitnimmt. Und egal wie oft man vorher den Ernstfall geübt hat, egal wie viel Gedanken man sich vorher darüber gemacht hat... das da drüben ist kein Call of Duty oder sonst irgendein Spiel. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass du deinen PC ausschaltest, dich beim Bund einschreibst und mal selber einen Einsatz mit machst. Und dann gönne ich dir das, was ich und viele andere Soldaten erlebt haben. Danach kannst du hier zurück kommen und weiter einen auf Proleten machen. Wenn du das dann noch schaffst, dann hast du meinen Respekt verdient.



Ich glaube hier aber wir eher einen ganz schwer mitgenommenen, so wie du mir empfiehlst in die Bundeswehr einzutreten, kann ich dir gerne das Gegenteil empfehlen.
Bevor ich in diesen Zeit zu so einem Sauladen wie der Bundeswehr gehe, gehe ich lieber zur Müllabfuhr.
Aber du kannst gerne einem Psychiater von deinen Erlebnissen erzählen, wenn sie dich doch so mitgenommen haben.



hoffgang schrieb:


> 1.) Meine Erfahrungen mit diesem Thema sind weit umfassender als ich es in öffentlicher Form anonymen Personen schildern möchte. Fakt bleibt: Egal welchen Maßstab man anlegt, DU als Zivilist hast NICHT die Erfahrungen eines Soldaten, schon garnicht eines Soldaten im Einsatz.
> 2.) Dass du immer noch glaubst besser zu wissen als andere was einen Krieg ausmacht obwohl du nie in Uniform gesteckt hast, noch nie in einem Kampfgebiet warst und wenn ich hier richtig mitgelesen habe auch keinen Dienst an der Waffe geleistet hat ist erschreckend. Denn gerade durch solche Unwissenden, verharmlosenden Couchgeneräle sind es dann immer öfter die eher für den Einsatz des Militärs plädieren, einfach weil sie absolut keine Ahnung haben was dies bedeutet.
> 3.) Ich wiederhole: Man muss nicht in Stalingrad gewesen sein um psychische Schäden davon getragen zu haben. Die menschliche Seele ist nichts was man mit 1 und 0 beschreiben kann, oder mit Opferzahlen als Untergrenze. Aber, damit muss man eben auch umgehen können, dass eben jeder dahergelaufene meint es besser zu wissen und dumme Kommentare wie "kein Wunder das wir verloren haben" absondert.



Wunderbar, denn ist gibt keine "Seele", du kannst das gerne deinem Priester erzählen. Ich glaube nicht besser zu wissen, wie ein Krieg ist, denn keiner hier hat einen erlebt. Aber insbesondere bei dir und Ray2015 denkt man ja ihr ertrinkt im Selbstmitleid.


Aber naja, ich lasse das Mal, hat vermutlich wenig Zweck immer wieder das Selbe zu sagen.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wunderbar, denn ist gibt keine "Seele", du kannst das gerne deinem Priester erzählen. Ich glaube nicht besser zu wissen, wie ein Krieg ist, denn keiner hier hat einen erlebt. Aber insbesondere bei dir und Ray2015 denkt man ja ihr ertrinkt im Selbstmitleid.



Überhaupt nicht.
Ich bin absolut der hier geäußerten Meinung dass es ein Berufsrisiko für Soldaten gibt dessen man sich jederzeit bewusst sein muss. Wenn nicht macht man den falschen Job.
Nur bin ich ebenfalls der Meinung dass es vollkommen sinnlos ist eine Messlatte für Traumata zu erstellen. Es ist unbestreitbar dass auch Soldaten der Bundesrepublik Deutschland schreckliche Dinge erlebt haben / aushalten mussten und dass hierbei Narben auf der Psyche zurückbleiben.
Und es kotzt mich unfassbar an wenn sich jemand in der Anonymität des Internets versteckt und Kameraden die sowas durchgestanden haben indirekt als zu weich hinstellt nur weil "es ja kein Stalingrad war".




RtZk schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier aber wir eher einen ganz schwer  mitgenommenen, so wie du mir empfiehlst in die Bundeswehr einzutreten,  kann ich dir gerne das Gegenteil empfehlen.
> Bevor ich in diesen Zeit zu so einem Sauladen wie der Bundeswehr gehe, gehe ich lieber zur Müllabfuhr.



Anhand der Einstellung wie du sie hier präsentierst wärst du bei letzterer auch besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Nexus71 (18. Februar 2018)

Ich war auch beim "Bund" in den 90ern, natürlich in meinem Falle eine technische Elite Einheit der Luftwaffe.. war nach der "Grundi" ganz ok. Hätte auch länger machen können... naja.

Aber heute würde ich da nicht mehr hingehen, warum sollte klar sein. Erstmal ist die Ausrüstung etc. wohl nicht mehr so gut und bei Marine fehlen zB. Ersatzteile für U-Boot (aber andere Länder bekommen diese sogar geschenkt), bei Luftwaffe selbe Misere für Hubschrauber und zweitens, wer will schon über die halbe Welt geschickt werden um Nato-Angriffskriege für Bankster, Öl - und Waffenfirmen zu führen ? Nun ja, es gibt wohl einige der Sorte. Wird wohl finanzielle Gründe haben, denn bei diesen Einsätzen gibt es ja einiges an Zulagen...jedenfalls ist es keine Verteidigungsarmee mehr.

Zu der Ausrüstung, wie hatten bei LW (weil ja keine Kampfschwein Truppe) zB. nicht das neueste und beste an Infantriewaffen, wie hatten G3 (die meisten aus den 60ern), MG3, P1 (=P38 aus dem 2ten WK), Uzis, guten Vorat an Handgranaten und leichte Panzerfäuste (auch WW2 Technik) - aber all der Kram funktionierte in 99% der Fälle tadellos und war zuverlässig. Und heute scheint es sogar bei der Hauptwaffe dem Gewehr Probleme zu geben (auch wenn G36 natürlich viel leichter ist als G3, was ein enormer Vorteil bei Märschen ist, aber heute werden die Damen und Herren "Soldaten" ja eh meist mit Bussen und LKW gefahren, marschieren tun die wahrscheinlich nur noch 5km oder so). Und die alten BW Hosen waren zb. auch besser als die neueren. Das haben auch die Leute gesagt, die diese neuen Mitte der 90er schon bekamen...(da hatte ich eine "Wehrübung" 1 Woche lang, wo wir auch mit diesen 40mm Granatwerferwerfern geübt hatten, waren ganz nette Teile wenn mich recht erinnere). Angst vor "den Russen" oder so hatte jedenfalls keiner, denn unsere Verteidigungskraft war - sogar als Nichtkampftruppe - sehr hoch. Anfang der 90er war ein friedlicher Ausgang von "Perestroika" (sp?) ja noch nicht 100% klar.

Ansonsten ist noch die 20mm Zwillingsflak erwähnenswert, da waren aber wo ich dahin kam nur eine Handvoll von vorhanden weil der Großteil nach Türkei verkauft wurde  Die sog. Flakhalle wurde dann für LKW Wartung und als Rumpelkammer benutzt  Hatte also auch Vorteile noch gute brauchbare Waffen zu verscherbeln... das MG3 Zwillingsflak MG war dann unsere einzige leichte Fla Waffe, gg. Hubis bedingt brauchbar. Ausser den Hawk Raketen natürlich im Nachbarsstandort (wo ich später die o.g. Wehrübung machte) - dieser Standort wurde irgendwann Anfang 2000 geschlossen..dabei ist Luftverteidigung das Wichtigste ! Ein Ex-Spieß von uns (ein OSTFW!) aus Bayern, war auch Meister seines Faches in 20 + 40mm Flak Schießen, der hatte mehrere Auszeichnungen, war auch in Bosnien. EIn Ex-Kumpel von mir auch, der hatte meist Langeweile, war beim Heer, Transporteinheit. Aber hatte gut verdient dort.

Edit, was oben einer "von der damaligen pot. Gegenseite" aus Thüringen schreibt, Kaserne leer und durch marschiert etc. , da muss ich den Ost Kollegen leider enttäuschen, denn wir hatten 3 Schichten sowie Samstags und Sonntagsdienste, ausserdem kamen die meisten aus der Umgebung, im Notfall hätte ich zb. in 1 Std. dort antreten können von mir zu Hause aus. Eine Uniform hatte man ja zu Hause eh eine und weitere im Spind. Mag sein, die NVA hatte zu viel Kommi Propaganda abbekommen, wie schlecht die BW damals angeblich war.  LOL

Edit2 und dann schreibt oben noch ein Experte und vergleicht Mig21 und F4 ? Mh, ja zu Zeiten von Vietnam mag sein Text noch wahr gewesen sein, in den 80er und 90ern aber nicht mehr, die F4 Phantom war der Mig21 weeeit überlegen. Nur im Nahkampf könnte Mig21 ev. Chancen noch haben, aber auch dort konnte F4 wegen besserem Schub auch einem Nahkampf ausweichen. Es scheint, hier schauen zu viele Dokus die es mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau halten  Für Tornado, F15, F16 und Jaguar der Briten und Franzosen gilt das selbe, alle Modelle  waren ihren östlichen Gegenstücken überlegen. Das änderte sich erst als genug Mig29, Su24 und später Su27 an die Front kamen. Was meint ihr wie weit unser Radar und Awacs sich sammelnde Luftverbände im Osten erfassen konnte ? "Ziemlich" weit entfernt....


----------



## Nexus71 (18. Februar 2018)

Ach hier schreibt der Thüringer: "Sogar die MIG 25 besteht teilweise aus popeligem Eisen an der Außenhaut."

LOL ? Sogar WIki sagt was anderes,:

Mikojan-Gurewitsch MiG-25 – Wikipedia
Mikojan-Gurewitsch MiG-25 – Wikipedia
Weiter zu Materialien - Materialien[Bearbeiten | Quelltext bearbeiten]. Der Hauptteil der Zelle bestand aus Stahl der Güten WNS-2, WNS-4 und WNS-5. Daneben bestand die Zelle zu 11 % aus hitzefestem Dural der Güten D19 und ATCH-1 sowie zu 8 % aus Titan und 1 % anderen Werkstoffen. Die Radarverkleidung ...

Wie man  liest, ist das keineswegs "popeliges Eisen" sondern Hochleistungsstahl und Titan!.... Eisen ist nicht = Stahl. Mig25 war das beste was es gab für den Einsatzzweck, allerdings gab es nur rel. wenige davon, die meisten waren Höhenaufklärer. Und für den Zweck sicher gefährliche Gegner.

Aber anscheinend konnte Hawk auch Mig25 bekämpfen (wie hatten auch die I-Hawk etwas verbessert):
Dabei erfolgten Aufklärungsflüge bis nach Tel Aviv und Dimona. Versuche der IAF, die in Rottenformation mit Mach 2,35 in 20 Kilometern Höhe einfliegenden MiG-25 mit McDonnell F-4E Phantom abzufangen, schlugen fehl.

Von Syrien eingesetzte Maschinen konnten ebenfalls erst mit speziell ausgerüsteten israelischen McDonnell Douglas F-15 erfolgreich angegriffen werden. Eine MiG-25 wurde von Hawk-Lenkwaffen beschädigt und von F-15 mit Sparrow abgeschossen.

Im Ersten Golfkrieg wurden irakische MiG-25RB für Präzisionsangriffe auf iranische Ölfelder eingesetzt. Mindestens eine Maschine ging durch Boden-Luft-Raketen vom Typ Hawk verloren.


----------



## Tilfred (18. Februar 2018)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wie weit unser Radar und Awacs sich sammelnde Luftverbände im Osten erfassen konnte ? "Ziemlich" weit entfernt....



Die Luftverbände machen mir keine Sorgen. Aber die (polnischen?) Panzer die schon an unseren Grenzen stehen...

Und daß wir unsere Brückentraglasten drauf schreiben...


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2018)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> Edit2 und dann schreibt oben noch ein Experte und vergleicht Mig21 und F4 ? Mh, ja zu Zeiten von Vietnam mag sein Text noch wahr gewesen sein, in den 80er und 90ern aber nicht mehr, die F4 Phantom war der Mig21 weeeit überlegen.



Wenn meinst du, mich? Ich bezog mich beim Vergleich auf Vietnam und nicht auf die 1980er und 1990er Jahre, da waren beide Modelle bzgl. ihrer Leistung gegenüber neueren Flugzeugen "relativ" veraltet.
Normalerweise betachtet man die Ebenbürdigkeit von Maschinen aber eben auch zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Einführung und nicht ein paar Jahrzehnte später, wo sie in der Regel bereits durch neuere Modelle ersetzt wurden, oder werden könnten. 



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Es scheint, hier schauen zu viele Dokus die es mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau halten.



No shit Sherlock, die Infotaiment-"Dokus" nehmen es nicht so genau? 
 Erzähl keinen Scheiß "Junge", kann nicht sein.

(Sarkasmus incoming, falls das nicht bemerkt wurde.) 



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Für Tornado, F15, F16 und Jaguar der Briten und Franzosen gilt das  selbe, alle Modelle  waren ihren östlichen Gegenstücken überlegen. Das  änderte sich erst als genug Mig29, Su24 und später Su27 an die Front  kamen.



Das der "Vorteil" immer mal von Seite zu Seite wechselte, wurde schon vor diversen Seiten gesagt:



> *
> Je nachdem wann man schaut war mal die NATO, mal die UDSSR technologisch  in dem einen oder anderen Bereich führend, oder beide in etwa  ebenbürdig.
> *
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...0471-verteidigungsfall-brd-4.html#post9236015


----------



## Nexus71 (18. Februar 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Die Luftverbände machen mir keine Sorgen. Aber die (polnischen?) Panzer die schon an unseren Grenzen stehen...
> 
> Und daß wir unsere Brückentraglasten drauf schreiben...



ich redete aber von den 80ern und frühen 90ern. Und da gab es zeitweise auch ne Mauer, die hätte ja erst mal geöffnet werden müssen, falls tausende von Panzern in den Westen einfallen wollten. Ausserdem gab es auch die sog. Iron Hand Interdiction missions. Das waren zb. F111 und Tornados sowie konventionelle Raketen die die meisten Eisenbahn - und größeren Brücken in der DDR u. zlw. Polen ziemlich schnell ausgeschaltet hätten. Wie verlegt man dann schnell die ganzen Panzer aus Polen und UDSSR in die DDR ohne Brücken? Die müssten also die kleinen Brücken nutzen und Landstraßen. Vermutlich hätte dann den Aufmarsch dort auch der Bauer - der nebenbei für CIA  / MI5 etc. arbeitete - bemerkt.

@ Nightslaver: Das stimmt mit Vietnam, ich habe den Luftkrieg studiert. Die F4 hatte anfangs auch keine Bordkanone, weil man meinte die wären "out of fashion" - großer Irrtum. Zum Glück hatten die Amis noch ältere Jets (F105,100 etc.) die besser als Phantom anfangs bewaffnet waren. Dafür "etwas" langsamer als Mig21

Das gilt aber nun für A2A missions, was strike und GS angeht war F4 immer jeder Maschine der Russen überlegen, ausser SU24

Edit zu oben, ich hatte die falsche Bezeichnung genannt, "iron hand" zählte zu den SEAD missions


----------



## Tilfred (18. Februar 2018)

Nexus71 schrieb:


> ich redete aber von den 80ern und frühen 90ern. Und da gab es zeitweise auch ne Mauer, die hätte ja erst mal geöffnet werden müssen, falls tausende von Panzern in den Westen einfallen wollten.



Ich rede von heute. Und erinnere gerne an den (von den Russen oder doch der ganz grauen Elite ?) initiierten polnischen Regierungsaustausch.
Tutto kompletto!

Du weißt auch daß diese "Mauer" von einer Seite immer geöffnet werden konnte ?  

Es wird keinen "Verteidigungsfall Deutschland" geben. Wenn sich heute ein paar Verbände in unsere Richtung bewegen
werden wir schnell merken daß, und nicht nur diese, unsere späten Gäste gar nicht dankbar sein wollen! Und dann helfen
400 000 Man ca unter Waffen (Heer und Polizei) den ca 70 Millionen Hanswürsten auch nicht! Genauso gut oder schlecht 
wie sie vorher für das "Volk" da waren !


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. Februar 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Wenn sich heute ein paar Verbände in unsere Richtung bewegen
> werden wir schnell merken daß, und nicht nur diese, unsere späten Gäste gar nicht dankbar sein wollen! Und dann helfen
> 400 000 Man ca unter Waffen (Heer und Polizei) den ca 70 Millionen Hanswürsten auch nicht! Genauso gut oder schlecht
> wie sie vorher für das "Volk" da waren !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst du das bitte etwas lesefreundlicher formulieren? Ich kann gerade keine sinnvolle Bedeutung rauslesen.


----------



## Tilfred (18. Februar 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hilft eine Brille. Oder vielleicht daß Du nicht alleine bist. Liegt es am nicht können oder nicht wollen? Oder doch am
Cherrypicking das Du und Konsorten gerne anwenden. Wenn schon dann bitte im Zusammenhang zitieren. Danke.


----------



## Nexus71 (18. Februar 2018)

Er meint wahrscheinlich, dass wir ja eh "offene Grenzen" für zB. sog. Fachkräfte (in was auch immer) haben. Was heisst eine sog. Armee, die wir angeblich haben, verteidigt unsere Grenzen (bzw. die Europas) eh nicht. Sondern langweilt sich in Kasernen, repariert notdürftig schrottiges Material, schaut auf Flohmärkten nach Ersatzteilen und springt ansonsten für USA / GB, Banken, Energie - und Waffenfirmen etc. in der halben Welt rum... früher nannte man das glaube Söldner.


Aber zum Glück hat keiner in Europa irgendwelche Schulden, wir können es uns also leisten.


----------



## Poulton (18. Februar 2018)

Von Verteidigungsfall zu verklausulierten "Deutschland den Deutschen, Ausländer raus" und Schland, das ewiges Opfer von alles und jeden? Wow, just wow.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Deutschland den Deutschen



Naja Deutschland heißt nicht Deutschland weil hier überwiegend Afgahnische Staatsbürger, oder Chinesische Staatsbürger leben, dann wären wir in China oder Afghanistan, oder etwa jeder Bürger, unabhängig seiner Staatsbürgerschaft dauerhaft leben kann, dann wäre es Anarchistan, oder Free for All Country, sondern weil hier vor allem Deutsche Staatsbürger leben. Allerdings ist halt nirgendwo in Stein gemeißelt das Deutscher Staatsbürger nur der ist / werden kann der weiß wie Magerquark, mindestens 1,90m blond und blauäugig ist. 

Trotz allem, wer hier wirklich leben will sollte halt vieleicht anstreben die Deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft zu bekommen und die sollte eigentlich nicht jeder, unabhängig seiner idiologischen Denke, bekommen können, sonst wird aus Deutschland irgendwann vieleicht mal das Heilige Islamische Reich deutscher Nation, ein tibetischer Satellitenstaat, oder das 3 3/4ste Reich. 

Wie dem auch sei, Deutschland den Deutschen passt aus der Perspektive irgendwo schon und hat nicht zwingend etwas mit Rassismus zu tun.


----------



## Tilfred (18. Februar 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Von Verteidigungsfall zu verklausulierten "Deutschland den Deutschen, Ausländer raus" und Schland, das ewiges Opfer von alles und jeden? Wow, just wow.



Deswegen verklausuliert weil das Wort im Mund wird mir sowieso herum gedreht. 

Und wer selbst bei der Bundeswehr war/ist oder zumindest ein wenig Interesse dafür hat weiß daß wir im Verteidigungsfall
wenn wir keine Unterstützung bekommen mehr als verloren sind. Ich sag mal wenn der "Iwan" will dauert es keinen Tag 
bis er am Rhein steht. Und dann ist ja schon Ende Deutschland! 

Ich sag nur ein Sturmgewehr bei dem ich nicht auf Dauerfeuer stellen kann. Vielleicht doch nochmal schauen ob die Mauser
vom Opa noch im Keller liegt...


----------



## Sparanus (18. Februar 2018)

Ihr überschätzt Russland deutlich, alleine dass es keine gemeinsame Grenze gibt ist ein Vorteil.


----------



## Nexus71 (19. Februar 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Von Verteidigungsfall zu verklausulierten "Deutschland den Deutschen, Ausländer raus" und Schland, das ewiges Opfer von alles und jeden? Wow, just wow.



Tja, Kollega, das hängt alles zusammen....und wie man sieht hier im Thread u.a. gibt es Leute, die das erkannt haben.

Denn eine Art Invasion findet ja schon statt. Eine reguläre Armee braucht es dazu anscheinend nicht und eines ist auch klar, Leute die meinen Russlands reguläre Armee würde irgendwo hier hierzu lande "einmarschieren", die sind etwas "komisch"  100% wird das nicht passieren, aber abwärts geht es die nächsten Jahre sowieso.

Andererseits, warum nicht ? Die Russen haben ja auch was zu bieten, hübsche Frauen....mmh..mmhh....Wodka (den trinke ich aber nicht)....mhhh... naja.. doch nicht soviel LOL 

Aber wir könnten denen ja das Merkel, Zensur Maas und Flinten Uschi als Lösegeld anbieten...


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja Deutschland heißt nicht Deutschland weil hier überwiegend Afgahnische Staatsbürger, oder Chinesische Staatsbürger leben, dann wären wir in China oder Afghanistan, oder etwa jeder Bürger, unabhängig seiner Staatsbürgerschaft dauerhaft leben kann, dann wäre es Anarchistan, oder Free for All Country, sondern weil hier vor allem Deutsche Staatsbürger leben. Allerdings ist halt nirgendwo in Stein gemeißelt das Deutscher Staatsbürger nur der ist / werden kann der weiß wie Magerquark, mindestens 1,90m blond und blauäugig ist.
> 
> Trotz allem, wer hier wirklich leben will sollte halt vieleicht anstreben die Deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft zu bekommen und die sollte eigentlich nicht jeder, unabhängig seiner idiologischen Denke, bekommen können, sonst wird aus Deutschland irgendwann vieleicht mal das Heilige Islamische Reich deutscher Nation, ein tibetischer Satellitenstaat, oder das 3 3/4ste Reich.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, Deutschland den Deutschen passt aus der Perspektive irgendwo schon und hat nicht zwingend etwas mit Rassismus zu tun.



Das ist aber ziemlich Autobahn™, was du da von dir gibst 

Ansonsten finde ich das hier sehr treffend.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich das hier sehr treffend.


 Echt jetzt? Ich muss in den Kommentaren nur folgendes lesen, um Ausschlag im Frontallappen zu bekommen.



> So soll aus den früheren Bürgern der Nationalstaaten der Europäer werden, der inzwischen zum Weltbürger - dem Menschen an sich - ohne jegliche Individualität umgeformt wird.


 Und so geht das da die ganze Zeit. Als wenn das aus der Ritze einer deutschen Mutter gepresst werden schon per se etwas Besonderes wäre... Individualität entsteht mit der Entwicklung des eigenen Charakters aber bestimmt nicht durch sich von einander abgrenzende Nationalstaaten.



Nexus71 schrieb:


> Denn eine Art Invasion findet ja schon statt. Eine reguläre Armee braucht es dazu anscheinend nicht und eines ist auch klar, Leute die meinen Russlands reguläre Armee würde irgendwo hier hierzu lande "einmarschieren", die sind etwas "komisch"  100% wird das nicht passieren, aber abwärts geht es die nächsten Jahre sowieso.
> 
> 
> [...]
> ...



Boah wird mir gerade übel. Wo bin ich hier? Pegida AfD Gedächtnis Thread?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ich muss in den Kommentaren nur folgendes lesen, um Ausschlag im Frontallappen zu bekommen.



Es geht mir um den Artikel, nicht was irgendein Kommentator darunter schreibt. 

Und wer vom Lesen von Meinungsbeiträgen Ausschlag im Frontallappen bekommt, sollte schlicht keine Meinungsbeiträge lesen. Nur so als Ratschlag.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2018)

Im Verteidigungsfall, müssen halt die Bürger zu Ihren Waffen greifen,

mit dieser Kaspertruppe ist eh nix anzufangen 

Und bitte nicht vor 7.00 Uhr angreifen, und auch nicht am WE


----------



## Tekkla (19. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht mir um den Artikel, nicht was irgendein Kommentator darunter schreibt.
> 
> Und wer vom Lesen von Meinungsbeiträgen Ausschlag im Frontallappen bekommt, sollte schlicht keine Meinungsbeiträge lesen. Nur so als Ratschlag.



Der ganze "Artikel" ist eine Meinung.


----------



## Amon (19. Februar 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Im Verteidigungsfall, müssen halt die Bürger zu Ihren Waffen greifen,
> 
> mit dieser Kaspertruppe ist eh nix anzufangen
> 
> Und bitte nicht vor 7.00 Uhr angreifen, und auch nicht am WE


Vor allem sind die Bürger in Deutschland auch so schwer bewaffnet...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Der ganze "Artikel" ist eine Meinung.



Richtig. Nur hast du nicht den Artikel kritisiert, sondern den Beitrag eines Lesers unter dem Artikel.

Da erschließt sich mir nicht ganz der Zusammenhang. 



Amon schrieb:


> Vor allem sind die Bürger in Deutschland auch so schwer bewaffnet.



Schwer bewaffnet sind die Bürger nicht mal in den USA. Selbst dort beschränkt sich der Waffenbesitz zum ganz überwiegenden Teil auf Pistolen, Flinten und halbautomatische Gewehre.

Die meisten der Waffen bekommst du als volljähriger Bürger auch in Deutschland. Es dauert nur halt länger.


----------



## Tilfred (19. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schwer bewaffnet sind die Bürger nicht mal in den USA. Selbst dort beschränkt sich der Waffenbesitz zum ganz überwiegenden Teil auf Pistolen, Flinten und halbautomatische Gewehre.



Das entspricht dann ja dem Stand der Bundeswehr! Und gute Nacht lieb Vaterland...


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Das entspricht dann ja dem Stand der Bundeswehr! Und gute Nacht lieb Vaterland...



Eher nicht. Vollautomatische Waffen sind auch in den USA die Ausnahme. Und von schweren Waffen wie Granatwerfer, Panzerabwehrwaffen, schultergestützte Luftabwehrwaffen usw. müssen wir nicht reden.

Sowas hat auch der „Redneck“ in den USA nicht. Auch wenn sich manche Gruppen in den USA gerne einreden, dass ihr Waffenbesitz sie vor staatlicher Unterdrückung schützen würde, im Zweifel hätten sie mit ihrer Bewaffnung keine Chance.

Und bei aller berechtigter Kritik an der Einsatzbereitschaft unserer Bundeswehr bezüglich ihrer Ausrüstung. Die Infanteriebewaffnung ist durchweg gut.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die meisten der Waffen bekommst du als volljähriger Bürger auch in Deutschland. Es dauert nur halt länger.



Ich kriege also die gleichen Waffen wie Amerikaner? Also Pistolen und halbautomatische Gewehre?
Wie denn? 
Ein Amerikaner geht in den Waffenladen und kauft eine. Nach einer kurzen Prüfung bekommt er sie dann. Wobei das ja immer von Bundesstaat zu Bundesstaat unterschiedlich ist. Bei Waffenmessen kannst du z.B. die Waffe gleich mitnehmen.
Wo geht das in Deutschland?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2018)

Erfülle die Voraussetzungen für die Waffenbesitzkarte. Dauert halt wie gesagt nur länger. 

Darüber hinaus habe ich geschrieben, dass man die meisten Waffen bekommt, nicht die gleichen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2018)

Man bekäme auch in Deutschland problemlos an Waffen die zumindest ausreichen würden um in den Städten Aufstände zu proben die selbst  für den Staat, trotz schwerer Waffen, nur schwerlich unter Kontrolle zu bekommen wären und das auch völlig ohne jeglichen Waffenschein legal ab 18 Jahren.

Wer sich mal moderne Armbrüste angeschaut hat wäre vieleicht schon überrascht was die so an Leistung erbringen, die selbst modernen Schusswaffen bis Kalibern von mindestens 9mm kaum nachstehen (bis auf ihre Reichweite und Schussfrequenz).
Moderne Armbrüste z.B. schaffen problemlos Kevlarwesten von Niveau II zu durchschlagen und Niveau II ist schon darauf ausgelegt 9mm Projektilen aus Handfeuerwaffen zu widerstehen.
Selbst gute Optiken bekommt man für "Jagd"Armbrüste problemlos und es gibt heutzutage Modelle mit ordentlicher Leistung die problemlos selbst von nicht so kräftigen Personen genutzt werden können, dank automatischen Spannvorrichtungen, oder ausgeklügelter Umsetzungen.

Und für dafür braucht man keine Vorraussetzungen, weder einen Waffenschein, noch irgend einen Nachweis über die geistige Verfassung, nur halt Volljährigkeit muss  nachgewiesen werden und das entsprechende Kleingeld muss vorhanden sein, da entsprechende Armbrüste schnell mal in Preisregionen von 1800$ gehen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sAL6jnBOMGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal für einen kleinen Eindruck.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2018)

Tja, aber es geht um eine Waffenbesitzkarte. Das ist eine völlig andere Nummer als das, was du in den USA machst.
Und du musst ein Bedürfnis nachweisen, das müssen Amerikaner nicht.
Also hinkt der Vergleich -- mal wieder.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, aber es geht um eine Waffenbesitzkarte. Das ist eine völlig andere Nummer als das, was du in den USA machst. Und du musst ein Bedürfnis nachweisen, das müssen Amerikaner nicht.



Das war auch a) weder meine Aussage noch habe ich b) das je in Abrede gestellt.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Also hinkt der Vergleich -- mal wieder.



Was war meine Grundaussage noch gleich?

Achja, folgendes :



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die meisten der Waffen bekommst du als volljähriger Bürger auch in Deutschland. Es dauert nur halt länger.



Stimmen beide Aussagen? Ja, absolut. 

Also wurde hier interpretiert, statt gelesen - mal wieder.


----------



## RtZk (19. Februar 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Deswegen verklausuliert weil das Wort im Mund wird mir sowieso herum gedreht.
> 
> Und wer selbst bei der Bundeswehr war/ist oder zumindest ein wenig Interesse dafür hat weiß daß wir im Verteidigungsfall
> wenn wir keine Unterstützung bekommen mehr als verloren sind. Ich sag mal wenn der "Iwan" will dauert es keinen Tag
> ...



1 Tag bis er am Rhein steht? Da fahren die Panzer aber ganz schön Flott. 
Man braucht von Königsberg nach Duisburg rund 13,5h mit einem Auto, dass um einiges schneller fährt und man ohne Gegenwehr zur französischen Grenze fährt. 
Aber, ja der böse mächtige Iwan kommt uns natürlich holen und die Nato existiert auch nicht und nur Russland hat eine Armee.


----------



## Tilfred (19. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Aber, ja der böse mächtige Iwan kommt uns natürlich holen und die Nato existiert auch nicht und nur Russland hat eine Armee.



T-14 – Wikipedia

500 km Reichweite und 90 Spitze. Ich ging von 50 km/h aus. Dann reicht ein halber Tag. Und das sind immerhin 12 Stunden.
Nur fahren die nicht von Königsberg los, sondern kurz vor unseren Grenzen zu Polen. Und die Polen haben auch eine Armee.

Ach und Dein Freund der "Amie" hat dann genug mit seinen schwach bewaffneten Bürgern zu tun. Der kommt sowieso nicht!


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> T-14 – Wikipedia
> 
> 500 km Reichweite und 90 Spitze. Ich ging von 50 km/h aus. Dann reicht ein halber Tag. Und das sind immerhin 12 Stunden.
> Nur fahren die nicht von Königsberg los, sondern kurz vor unseren Grenzen zu Polen. Und die Polen haben auch eine Armee.
> ...



Und wieviele T-14 Armata hat Russland deiner Meinung nach 6000?
Bis dato ist nur bekannt das das russische Verteidigungsministerium 100 Stück zur Erprobung bestellt hat und nicht vor 2020 endgültig entschieden werden soll ob man überhaupt in Serienproduktion gehen wird, also ein größeres Kontingent bestellen wird.
Mitte 2017 hat Uralwagonsawod bekannt gegeben das man mit einer limitierten Serienproduktion beginnen kann.

Es gibt also bis dato kaum T-14 und selbst wenn, gibt es in Fachkreisen teilweise erhebliche Zweifel was die Leistungsfähigkeit der T-14 Armata betrifft. (größere Abmessungen als ein Leopard 2, leichter (48t), aber angeblich mit weit besseren Panzerungsschutz und stärkerer Kanone bei gleichzeitig sehr guter Mobilität als bisherige / andere MBTs).

Niemand, außer Hersteller und russischen Verteidigungsministerium ist momentan in der Lage wirklich zu sagen ob der T-14 überhaupt als Kampfpanzer taugt, oder nicht nur gut bei Paraden aussieht, aber am Ende nicht mehr ist als ein moderner t-35.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schwer bewaffnet sind die Bürger nicht mal in den USA. Selbst dort beschränkt sich der Waffenbesitz zum ganz überwiegenden Teil auf Pistolen, Flinten und halbautomatische Gewehre.
> 
> Die meisten der Waffen bekommst du als volljähriger Bürger auch in Deutschland. Es dauert nur halt länger.


Ich verstehe auch nicht warum der Amerikaner als "schwer bewaffnet" gilt. Ok, im Vergleich zu Deutschland oder anderen Ländern vielleicht, aber der vermeintlich hohe Durchschnitt an Waffen kommt davon dass viele Menschen auch öfters gerne mehrere Waffen ihr Eigen nennen. Das bleibt es halt nicht nur bei einer Glock, dann gibts vielleicht noch einen oder mehrere Revolver, eine Flinte usw, dass summiert sich schnell. Ich würde es wahrscheinlich genauso halten. 



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich sag nur ein Sturmgewehr bei dem ich nicht auf Dauerfeuer stellen kann. Vielleicht doch nochmal schauen ob die Mauser
> vom Opa noch im Keller liegt...


Who cares? Ganz ehrlich, Dauerfeuer ist in der Regel irgendwelchen kaum ausgebildeten Leuten vorbehalten. Die drücken halt mal den Abzug durch bis es Klick macht und die AK ist leer, und das vermutlich einfach um eine Ecke/über eine Mauer hinweg, grob in Richtung des Feindes. Gibt genug Videos davon, ist nicht sinnvoll. 
Die Amis hatten auch tolle automatische Sturmgewehre im Vietnam, aber nur so lange bis sie draufgekommen sind, dass die Munition ausgeht wenn jeder GI beim kleinsten Geräusch sein Magazin in die Vegetation entleert. 

Wenn ich will kann ich dir ein Magazin auch ziemlich schnell leerschießen, selbst wenn das Gewehr nur Einzelfeuer oder Feuerstöße erlaubt. Dann sind es halt, was weiß ich, 10 Sekunden pro Magazin anstatt 3.



Tilfred schrieb:


> T-14 – Wikipedia
> 
> 500 km Reichweite und 90 Spitze. Ich ging von 50 km/h aus. Dann reicht ein halber Tag. Und das sind immerhin 12 Stunden.
> Nur fahren die nicht von Königsberg los, sondern kurz vor unseren Grenzen zu Polen. Und die Polen haben auch eine Armee.
> ...


Glaubst du Russland könnte einfach so ein paar tausend Panzer an die polnische Grenze verlegen ohne dass irgendjemand etwas mitbekommt? Solange Panzer nicht gebeamt werden können wird es sowas nicht geben. 
Außerdem betrachtest du das ganze in einem absolut unrealistischen Szenario. Deutschland würde in deinem Fall nicht alles stehen und liegen lassen und Richtung Frankreich flüchten. Da werden Straßen, Brücken und sonstige Infrastruktur vorher beschädigt und unbrauchbar gemacht. Dann kannst du dir deine "90 Spitze" auf den Bauch klatschen. Außerdem gibt es Minen und Panzersperren. Die räumst du nicht mir nichts dir nichts weg. Du benötigst dann auch noch verdammt viel Treibstoff, und die Versorgungslinien sind anfällig. 
Ach und haben wir überhaupt schon das Thema Lufthoheit angesprochen? Nein. Ok, merkst du langsam wie sinnlos deine Annahme ist? Denn deine tollen Panzer sind Luftangriffen nahezu hilflos ausgeliefert. 
Hat sich das Thema "dann steht der Iwan nach einem halben Tag am Rhein" damit erledigt?


----------



## Tilfred (19. Februar 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein. Ok, merkst du langsam wie sinnlos deine Annahme ist? Denn deine tollen Panzer sind Luftangriffen nahezu hilflos ausgeliefert.
> Hat sich das Thema "dann steht der Iwan nach einem halben Tag am Rhein" damit erledigt?



Ich hoffe doch das meine Annahme nicht eintrifft. Leider stehen meine tollen Panzer stehen schon lange hinter der Grenze.

Aber Du lauerst ja jeden Tag und jede Nacht mit dem Feldstecher... Ja ne is klar!


----------



## AM1-Fan (19. Februar 2018)

Warum haben alle nur vor den Russen Angst?

Schon vergessen, wir haben einen Großen Bruder "über dem Teich", der uns beschützt.

Und ehe der Iwan so richtig in die Gänge kommt, hat unser großer Bruder und Freund die alten T-35 und den Rest Pappmachee lange weg geputzt.

Ihr seit alle gut beschützt, warum seit ihr so ängstlich?

MfG


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmen beide Aussagen? Ja, absolut.
> 
> Also wurde hier interpretiert, statt gelesen - mal wieder.



Nope, ist eben falsch, denn du musst ein Bedürfnis nachweisen.
Kannst du das nicht, kriegst du nichts.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Februar 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch das meine Annahme nicht eintrifft. Leider stehen meine tollen Panzer stehen schon lange hinter der Grenze.
> 
> Aber Du lauerst ja jeden Tag und jede Nacht mit dem Feldstecher... Ja ne is klar!


Als Österreicher ist mir die deutsche Grenze zu Polen ziemlich egal. 
Davon abgesehen funktioniert deine Annahme vielleicht bei schlechten Strategietiteln, aber in keiner Realität. Und du weißt vermutlich dass Polen Mitglied der Nato ist. Oder willst du wieder mit Trollbeiträgen langweilen?


----------



## RtZk (19. Februar 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch das meine Annahme nicht eintrifft. Leider stehen meine tollen Panzer stehen schon lange hinter der Grenze.
> 
> Aber Du lauerst ja jeden Tag und jede Nacht mit dem Feldstecher... Ja ne is klar!



Die einzige Möglichkeit wie Russland so schnell vorrücken könnte ist unter massivem Einsatz von taktischen Nuklearwaffen, was die Folgen eines solchen Einsatzes wären kannst du dir bestimmt vorstellen. 
Und es gibt so etwas wie Satelliten heutzutage, ein massives Truppenaufgebaut an der russischen Grenze von Seitens Russlands würde niemals unbemerkt bleiben können.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit wie Russland so schnell vorrücken könnte ist unter massivem Einsatz von taktischen Nuklearwaffen, was die Folgen eines solchen Einsatzes wären kannst du dir bestimmt vorstellen.
> Und es gibt so etwas wie Satelliten heutzutage, ein massives Truppenaufgebaut an der russischen Grenze von Seitens Russlands würde niemals unbemerkt bleiben können.


Er redet ja nichtmal von der russischen Grenze, sondern von der deutsch-polnischen Grenze...
Und selbst mit Nuklearwaffen: Was hätte Russland davon? Das europäische Festland bis Frankreich für sich, aber als nukleare Einöde^^


----------



## RtZk (19. Februar 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Er redet ja nichtmal von der russischen Grenze, sondern von der deutsch-polnischen Grenze...
> Und selbst mit Nuklearwaffen: Was hätte Russland davon? Das europäische Festland bis Frankreich für sich, aber als nukleare Einöde^^



Naja, Russland hätte nichts davon, denn den Staat, genauso wie die westliche Welt gäbe es kurz danach nicht mehr.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Naja, Russland hätte nichts davon, denn den Staat, genauso wie die westliche Welt gäbe es kurz danach nicht mehr.


Natürlich, das steht außer Frage. Ich habe es jetzt nur auf die ursprüngliche Annahme in diesem Vakuum bezogen. 
Angenommen Russland würde durch Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen soweit vordringen, dann hätten sie halt wenig davon. Von der Antwort der NATO ganz zu schweigen. Aber diese ursprüngliche Annahme lässt so viele Faktoren außer Acht, dass es eigentlich sinnlos ist darüber zu diskutieren. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (19. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Dnd es gibt so etwas wie Satelliten heutzutage, ein massives Truppenaufgebaut an der russischen Grenze von Seitens Russlands würde niemals unbemerkt bleiben können.


Das muss nicht anrücken. Das ist schon kurz hinter der Grenze. 

Aber was nützen einem tolle Kampfpanzer, wenn die Reaktion darauf der Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen ist? Was damals die BRD war, das ist heute Polen. Und bevor hier auf unseren Straßen russische Panzer fahren, ist unsere schöner Planet schon längst eine glühende Kugel. Genau aus diesem Grunde ist dieses Gerede vom WWIII so sinnlos. Ich halte weder Putin noch irgendeinen Fönfrisurträger in Washington und erst recht keinen Dicken mit einem großen Irgendwas für so bescheuert. Selbst aus Zufall wird da nix passieren. Vielleicht bekommen's die Isrealis über'n Kopp und bombardieren Iran, um dann zu erleben, dass Iran doch schon Atomwaffen hat? Aber auch das läuft dann wieder auf Obiges hinaus. Ein die Weltkugel umfassender Krieg mit den heutigen Mitteln führt unweigerlich auch zur eigenen Ausrottung. Also warum einen Kopf drum machen? Wenn's kommt, dann kann man's eh nicht aufhalten.


----------



## Tilfred (19. Februar 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Who cares? Ganz ehrlich, Dauerfeuer ist in der Regel irgendwelchen kaum ausgebildeten Leuten vorbehalten. Die drücken halt mal den Abzug durch bis es Klick macht und die AK ist leer, und das vermutlich einfach um eine Ecke/über eine Mauer hinweg, grob in Richtung des Feindes.



Und für richtigen Schwachsinn frägt man dann die Schluchtenschei..er. 

Das nennt sich Sperrfeuer und hilft beim Neuformieren. Wo hast Du gedient? Bei der berittenen Gebirgsmarine?

Und Polen wird vielleicht gerade so gut da stehen unsere "Bundeswehr". Die werden nachher mitmachen wenn es
gegen Deutschland geht. Deswegen hat man ja die oppositionelle Regierung umgebracht. Aber das interessiert
Dich in den Alpen wahrscheinlich auch nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (20. Februar 2018)

Welche oppositionelle polnische Regierung wurde bitte umgebracht?


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2018)

@tilfred
Ja aber man nimmt kein Sturmgewehr für Sperrfeuer im Dauerfeuermodus. Dafür gibt es MGs.


@thema Armbrust
Keine große Gefahr, aufgrund geringer Kandenz.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @thema Armbrust
> Keine große Gefahr, aufgrund geringer Kandenz.



Mit einer modernen Armbrust kannst du je nach Übung und Spannmechanik durchaus auf 4-6 Schuss kommen.
Ist zwar nicht sehr schnell, aber als keine große Gefahr würde ich es jetzt auch nicht bezeichnen. 

Bei Bögen ginge natürlich sogar noch mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2018)

Und Bögen wären entsprechend ungenauer. Man ist, seinem Gegenüber mit der Pistole einfach unterlegen.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Februar 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Und für richtigen Schwachsinn frägt man dann die Schluchtenschei..er.
> 
> Das nennt sich Sperrfeuer und hilft beim Neuformieren. Wo hast Du gedient? Bei der berittenen Gebirgsmarine?
> 
> ...


Tut mir leid, anscheinend warst du bei einer Spezialeinheit die mit Sturmgewehren den Feind niederhalten, und zwar mit Dauerfeuer. 
Kurzes Rechenbeispiel, damit du es leichter verstehst: 
600 rpm Sturmgewehr, 30 Patronen im Magazin. Dauerfeuer bedeutet 3 Sekunden pro Magazin. 
10 Magazine für 30 Sekunden Sperrfeuer? Äh ja, genau. 
Ich kann dich auch niederhalten wenn ich pro Sekunde 1 Schuss rauslasse. Aber vielleicht lernt man es beim Elitekampfverband der Internetkrieger anders. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (20. Februar 2018)

Der Bundeswehr fehlt Winterkleidung für ihre Einsätze. Ich glaube das hatten wir schon mal... [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nope, ist eben falsch, denn du musst ein Bedürfnis nachweisen.
> Kannst du das nicht, kriegst du nichts.



Was meiner Aussage immer noch nicht widerspricht. Du kannst dich auch in Deutschland bewaffnen, es dauert nur länger. Das Bedürfnis als Sportschütze nachzuweisen, ist eine Frage der Zeit.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum der Amerikaner als "schwer bewaffnet" gilt. Ok, im Vergleich zu Deutschland oder anderen Ländern vielleicht, aber der vermeintlich hohe Durchschnitt an Waffen kommt davon dass viele Menschen auch öfters gerne mehrere Waffen ihr Eigen nennen. Das bleibt es halt nicht nur bei einer Glock, dann gibts vielleicht noch einen oder mehrere Revolver, eine Flinte usw, dass summiert sich schnell. Ich würde es wahrscheinlich genauso halten.



Genauso. Laut einer Umfrage besitzen gerade mal 3 % der erwachsenen Amerikaner 50 % aller Waffen. Die restlichen 50 % sind in der Hand von weiteren 19 %. Womit 78 % der erwachsenen Amerikaner gar keine besitzen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. Februar 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Der Bundeswehr fehlt Winterkleidung für ihre Einsätze. Ich glaube das hatten wir schon mal... [emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Nicht nur das von ihren 255 Panzern sind momentan nur 95 einsatzbereit... ich finde sowas extrem traurig.


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2018)

Wenn das "nur" alles wäre.  Panzer fehlen: Bundeswehr hat Probleme, Bundnisaufgaben der Nato zu erfullen - FOCUS Online


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was meiner Aussage immer noch nicht widerspricht. Du kannst dich auch in Deutschland bewaffnen, es dauert nur länger. Das Bedürfnis als Sportschütze nachzuweisen, ist eine Frage der Zeit.



Ich rede nicht von Sportschütze.
Ich rede von einem normalen Typen, Buchhalter oder sonst was.
Als Amerikaner geht er in den Waffenladen und kauft sich eine.
Als Deutscher kann er das nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von Sportschütze.
> Ich rede von einem normalen Typen, Buchhalter oder sonst was.



Auch Sportschützen sind normale Typen. Und es gibt darunter sogar, oh Wunder Buchhalter.



Threshold schrieb:


> Als Amerikaner geht er in den Waffenladen und kauft sich eine. Als Deutscher kann er das nicht.



Korrekt, das habe ich aber auch nie in Abrede gestellt. Meine Kernaussage war, dass man sich auch in Deutschland bewaffnen kann, so man denn will. Und dass das ganze länger dauert, als in den USA.

Und beide Aussagen sind nach wie vor absolut zutreffend.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch Sportschützen sind normale Typen. Und es gibt darunter sogar, oh Wunder Buchhalter.



Und ich rede nicht von Sportschützen oder Polizisten oder sonst für Leute, die mit Waffen hantieren.
Ich rede von Leuten, die keinen Plan davon haben.
Und die bekommen in Deutschland keine Waffe, egal wie lange sie warten.
Scheinst du einfach nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich rede nicht von Sportschützen oder Polizisten oder sonst für Leute, die mit Waffen hantieren. Ich rede von Leuten, die keinen Plan davon haben.



Die gehen dann zu Orten, wo man „einen Plan“ hat und lassen sich beraten.  Auch Sportschützen und Polizisten sind nicht mit Fachwissen vom Himmel gefallen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und die bekommen in Deutschland keine Waffe, egal wie lange sie warten.



Natürlich. Wenn sie ernsthaft einen haben wollen, dann ist es lediglich eine Frage der Zeit. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Scheinst du einfach nicht zu verstehen.



Weil deine Aussage schlicht falsch ist. Die Kernaussage „Man kann sich auch in Deutschland bewaffnen und es dauert länger als in den USA“ ist nach wie vor korrekt.


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2018)

Schön, dass Deine Aussagen nicht falsch sind. Es ist dennoch überflüssig, da Vergleiche anzustellen, da Du in den USA ne Knarre im Walmart kaufen kannst, während Du hier erst einmal sämtliche Level der Bürokratie durcharbeiten darfst. Das ist wie wenn ich sage: Ja, theoretisch konntest Du damals auch in der DDR ins Ausland reisen, genau wie in der BRD. Dauerte halt nur länger. Merkste?


----------



## Tilfred (20. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Welche oppositionelle polnische Regierung wurde bitte umgebracht?



Flugzeugabsturz bei Smolensk – Wikipedia

Wie alt bist Du? 20 ? Gut dann kannst Du das ja nicht mehr wissen.

Und für die anderen Videosoldaten

Erstmal haben ein MG. Der Bundeswehrsoldat ist heute fast noch schlechter bewaffnet als es damals
der Wehrmachtssoldat war. Die hatten nämlich zumindest erprobte und gut funktionierende Karabiner.
Keine unausgegorene Kacke die aufgrund von Fehlkonstruktion nicht im Dauerfeuermodus betrieben
werden darf. Auch auf diesem wird ausgebildet! 

Traurig ist auch, zumindest im Hinblick auf die Milliarden die das Kriegsspielen den Steuerzahler kostet, 
daß das bewährte G3 nicht verstaubt, nein damit werden wir wahrscheinlich nachher noch umgebracht. 
Von unseren heutigen Geschäftspartnern!

Und MG Trupps wurden bei Bedarf angefordert. Zu schwer und hauptsächlich zu teuer und schlecht wenn 
da nachher 100 000 dem Feind in die Hände fallen. Also auch nichts mit Mausrad drehen!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. Februar 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> MG Trupps wurden bei Bedarf angefordert.



Das kommt immer noch auf die Einheit an, denn z.B. ein Fernmeldetrupp hat in seinem Unimog immer ein MG für den Alarmposten. Es gehört also zur Standardbewaffnung, genauso wie eine Panzerfaust, vier G36 (3 Manschaftsdienstgrade und ein Uffz) und eine Pistole für den Unteroffizier.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2018)

Uh Tilli, da vergisst aber grade jemand wirklich das MG34 der Wehrmacht, unausgereifte Waffen gab es auch damals.

Das Mauser Modell 98 war auch schon 40 Jahre in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen im Einsatz als der WWII begann. Natürlich war es da ausgereifter.

Und das G3 geht am Konzept Sturmgewehr eigentlich vorbei.


----------



## Tilfred (20. Februar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das kommt immer noch auf die Einheit an, denn z.B. ein Fernmeldetrupp hat in seinem Unimog immer ein MG für den Alarmposten. Es gehört also zur Standardbewaffnung, genauso wie eine Panzerfaust, vier G36 (3 Manschaftsdienstgrade und ein Uffz) und eine Pistole für den Unteroffizier.



Das schreibst Du ja schon richtig. Das MG deswegen auf dem Fahrzeug, weil zu schwer und am besten im Gebrauch
stationär aufgebaut. Also wären ideal im "Verteidigungsfall" befestigte Bunker in Richtung des zu erwartenden Feindes.
Wo haben wir sowas? Richtig, Nirgends.

Hier wird von Luftunterstützung und sogar von vermintem Gelände schwadroniert. Wenig Hubschrauber und noch weniger
Jets. Und mal gespannt was nachher überhaupt vom Boden kommt. Der Feind hat ja auch nicht nur Panzer.

Uns wird es nachher schlimmer gehen als 1939 den Polen. Aber vielleicht ist das ja der Plan.


----------



## Tilfred (20. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Uh Tilli, da vergisst aber grade jemand wirklich das MG34 der Wehrmacht, unausgereifte Waffen gab es auch damals.
> 
> Das Mauser Modell 98 war auch schon 40 Jahre in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen im Einsatz als der WWII begann. Natürlich war es da ausgereifter.



Nein die erwähne ich nur nicht. Richtig die Mauser meinte ich. Aber das G3 ist auch bewährt und was anderes gibt es nicht für den Schützen Arsch.

Generell, und das kann Jeder hier nachverfolgen, sind die kleinen Fußsoldaten immer mehr schlecht als recht ausgerüstet, da ersetzlich. Die Idioten
sterben ja anscheinend nie aus. Freiwillig nach Affganistan wegen doppeltem Sold. Und nachher die plärrende Witwe in der Bildzeitung!

Und die Offizierspistole taugt wenig gegen den Feind aber mehr gegen renitente Untergebene.

Schöne neue/alte Welt!


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Schön, dass Deine Aussagen nicht falsch sind. Es ist dennoch überflüssig, da Vergleiche anzustellen, da Du in den USA ne Knarre im Walmart kaufen kannst, während Du hier erst einmal sämtliche Level der Bürokratie durcharbeiten darfst.



Die USA sind aber nicht nur Texas und andere liberale Bundesstaaten. Du kannst mir ja gerne zeigen, wie du ohne weiteres in New York City oder Chicago eine Waffe kaufst. 



keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist wie wenn ich sage: Ja, theoretisch konntest Du damals auch in der DDR ins Ausland reisen, genau wie in der BRD. Dauerte halt nur länger. Merkste?



Nur das die DDR ein Unrechtstaat war und die BRD nicht. Wenn du in der DDR einen Ausreiseantrag gestellt hast, gab es gesellschaftliche Ausgrenzung in allen Lebenslagen. Ich wüsste nicht, dass dir in der BRD das gleiche droht, wenn du den Antrag für eine Waffenbesitzkarte stellst. Aber bitte, überzeuge mich mit Quellen vom Gegenteil.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Flugzeugabsturz bei Smolensk – Wikipedia



Ein Absturz verursacht durch menschliches Versagen. Wo ist da jetzt das Problem?


----------



## Tilfred (20. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Absturz verursacht durch menschliches Versagen. Wo ist da jetzt das Problem?



Kein Problem. Eher ein gewolltes(?) Ergebnis. Die Hälfte des wiki Artikels befasst sich mit der versuchten Aufklärung dieses
menschlichen Versagens. Da ist also noch lange nichts mit Finger in die Ohren und gepfiffen!

Ich weiß ja wo Dein Problem liegt. Vorgekautes ist immer leichter verdaubar! Warum dann selbst denken?


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die USA sind aber nicht nur Texas und andere liberale Bundesstaaten. Du kannst mir ja gerne zeigen, wie du ohne weiteres in New York City oder Chicago eine Waffe kaufst.



Kannst Du Dir hier durchlesen: Getting A NYC Handgun Permit | New York City Guns Sicherlich auch nicht schwieriger als in DE. 

Puh, echt schwierig mit Dir. Du möchtest auf Teufel komm raus "Recht" haben, oder?


----------



## Tilfred (20. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das die DDR ein Unrechtstaat war und die BRD nicht.



Ich zitiere das extra mal, damit ein solches Bonmot nicht in den fernen Weiten des Webs untergeht.

Wie wenig dimensional muß meine Denke sein damit ich sowas verinnerliche?


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Eher ein gewolltes(?) Ergebnis. Die Hälfte des wiki Artikels befasst sich mit der versuchten Aufklärung dieses menschlichen Versagens. Da ist also noch lange nichts mit Finger in die Ohren und gepfiffen!



Es gibt nicht belegte Theorien, die von einem Anschlag ausgehen. 



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja wo Dein Problem liegt. Vorgekautes ist immer leichter verdaubar! Warum dann selbst denken?



Achja, die einsamen Sucher nach der Wahrheit in einer Welt voller Schlafschafe. 1000x mal gelesen bei irgendwelchen hanebüchen Verschwörungstheorien, 1000x mal für Langweilig befunden.

Na, neuer Versuch?



keinnick schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dir hier durchlesen: Getting A NYC Handgun Permit | New York City Guns Sicherlich auch nicht schwieriger als in DE.
> 
> Ich zitiere mal:
> 
> ...


----------



## keinnick (20. Februar 2018)

Uff, man, dann fahre ich halt in den nächsten Bundesstaat. Du kannst nicht leugnen, dass es in den USA deutlich einfacher als hier ist, Waffen zu kaufen. Warst Du mal dort? Ich schon. Und es wäre für mich in diesem sog. "open carry state" gar kein Problem gewesen rumzuballern, obwohl ich es offiziell gar nicht gedurft hätte. Das juckt dort kein Schwein, wenn mir mein Kumpel, der dort lebt, im Wald das halbautomatische Gewehr in die Hand drückt und sagt: "tob Dich mal aus".


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Uff, man, dann fahre ich halt in den nächsten Bundesstaat. Du kannst nicht leugnen, dass es in den USA deutlich einfacher als hier ist, Waffen zu kaufen. Warst Du mal dort? Ich schon. Und es wäre für mich in diesem sog. "open carry state" gar kein Problem gewesen rumzuballern, obwohl ich es offiziell gar nicht gedurft hätte. Das juckt dort kein Schwein, wenn mir mein Kumpel, der dort lebt, im Wald das halbautomatische Gewehr in die Hand drückt und sagt: "tob Dich mal aus".



Das habe ich doch auch keiner Stelle in Abrede gestellt. Natürlich ist es in den USA in den entsprechenden Bundesstaaten total einfach.

Meine Aussage war lediglich, dass man sich auch in Deutschland bewaffnen kann und dass es länger dauert, als in den USA.

Aber Pistolen, Flinten und halbautomatische Gewehre kannst du auch in Deutschland ganz legal besitzen, wenn man es möchtet. Es ist halt zeitintensiver als in den USA.


----------



## Tekkla (20. Februar 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Flugzeugabsturz bei Smolensk – Wikipedia



Nur mal zu deiner Info: Der Zwillingsbruder hat aktuell in Polen de facto die Macht und PiS ist munter an der Regierung. Also welche Opposition wurde grad noch mal gleich umgebracht?


----------



## Leob12 (20. Februar 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Und für die anderen Videosoldaten
> 
> Erstmal haben ein MG. Der Bundeswehrsoldat ist heute fast noch schlechter bewaffnet als es damals
> der Wehrmachtssoldat war. Die hatten nämlich zumindest erprobte und gut funktionierende Karabiner.
> ...


Was willst du ständig mit deinem ineffizientem Dauerfeuer? Auch die Delta Force benutzen unter anderem das M4A1. Karabiner ohne Dauerfeueroption. Aber die haben sicher keine Ahnung. 



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das schreibst Du ja schon richtig. Das MG deswegen auf dem Fahrzeug, weil zu schwer und am besten im Gebrauch
> stationär aufgebaut.


Es gibt ja nicht sowas wie das MG4, nö, MGs sind ja immer verdammt schwer. 
Auch mit einem MG3 kannst du wunderbar gehen.


----------



## beren2707 (20. Februar 2018)

*Moderative Anmerkung:
*
Mangels Interesse der Teilnehmer am Thema geschlossen. Sollte seitens des TEs Interesse an einer Wiedereröffnung bestehen, bitte eine PN.

Edit: Da angesichts der aktuellen Berichte ungeachtet der hier zur Schau gestellten Regeltreue Einzelner vermutlich ein berechtigtes Interesse an einer Diskussion über die Wehrhaftigkeit der BRD besteht, wird dieser Thread erneut geöffnet. Wer erneut vom Thema abschweifen möchte, das ja bereits weit genug gefasst und längst losgelöst von der ursprünglichen Frage des TEs ist, der muss mit den entsprechenden Folgen rechnen.

MfG
beren2707


----------



## JePe (21. Februar 2018)

Geschlossen hat er mir besser gefallen und eigentlich wurde die initiale Frage ja auch bereits beantwortet:

Klick.

Dort ist auch nachzulesen, was passiert, wenn weder Bundestag noch Gemeinsamer Ausschuss handeln koennen:

_Wenn ein bewaffneter Angriff bereits im Gange ist, aber *weder Bundestag noch Gemeinsamer Ausschuss sofort den Verteidigungsfall feststellen koennen, so gilt der Verteidigungsfall in dem Augenblick als beschlossen und verkuendet, in dem der Angriff begonnen hat*. Dieser Zeitpunkt wird vom Bundespraesidenten so bald wie moeglich verkuendet.(...)*Im Verteidigungsfall geht die Befehls- und Kommandogewalt ueber die Bundeswehr vom Bundesminister der Verteidigung auf den Bundeskanzler ueber*._


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. Februar 2018)

Ich wusste das zwar schon, aber auch heute finde ich es schaurig, denn in einem eventuellem " Verteidigungsfall" während meiner Dienstzeit wäre ich von einem Kriegsdienstverweigerer (Scharping) oder einer Pastorentochter (Merkel) in höchster Distanz mit Befehlen bedient worden. Die zwar von Generälen beraten worden wären, aber wozu das führen kann, wenn man wenig bis gar keine strategische Ausbildung genossen hat, das sagen hat und zusätzlich noch beratungsresistent ist, haben wir ja schon an einem ehemaligen Gefreiten gesehen der Reichskanzler wurde.

Gut ... keiner von den beiden hat oder hatte jetzt "Weltverbesserungspläne" und Anflüge von hochgradiger Wahnsinnigkeit, aber den Bock zum Gärtner machen ist keine gute Idee.

Aber so ist die Politik solange Familienministerinen in der nächsten Legislaturperiode Verteidigungsministerin werden können... läuft alles super. Die Bundeswehr war noch nie so einsatzbereit wie heute... 

PS: Dieser Post enthält Spuren von Ironie!


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2018)

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Es gilt der Primat der Politik, dass Verteidigungsminister zumindest ehemalige Hauptleute sein sollten finde ich zwar auch, aber nicht wegen dem Oberbefehl.

Im Gegenteil, wenn Militärs den politischen Oberbefehl haben passieren teilweise unschöne Sachen. Ein gutes Beispiel ist der erste Weltkrieg.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Februar 2018)

Schau dir die Bundeswehr doch an seit die Frau von Leyen und der großen Teils zivile Stab von ihr das Sagen hat... die Bundeswehr wird seit Übernahme des Ministerposten von ihr ständig "erneuert" und "umstrukturiert", so das alle U-Boote und mehr als die Hälfte der Panzer in der Wartestellung stehen und auf Ersatzteile hoffen. Fregattenbesatzungen ohne Fregatten dastehen, weil ihre Schiffe außer Dienst gestellt werden und immer noch kein Ersatz da ist. Die Truppe zu wenig Unteroffiziere hat und die die da sind zu wenig Klamotten haben.

Es werden trotzdem vom Bundestag Mandate in Somalia und Mali verlängert, anstatt diese endlich mal auslaufen zu lassen, weil man genug Ausbildung der dort heimischen Soldaten betrieben hat. Die Kameraden werden wo anders dringender gebraucht, als in Ländern die sich einfach nicht befrieden wollen Dank den dortigen War Lords und der eher proforma Regierungen.

Sie hört doch noch nicht mal auf ihre eigenen Soldaten die sich beschweren das nichts rund läuft innerhalb der Bundeswehr, selbst der letzte Wehrbericht von 2018 ist voll von den "Erfolgen" dieser Frau die sie ständig vor dem Bundestag feiert.

Wenn ich heute nochmal vor der Wahl stehen müsste ob ich mich als Zeitsoldat verpflichte oder in eine Firma zurückgehe  die sich immer Näher einer Insolvenz schaufelt nach dem Grundwehrdienst (den es ja nicht mehr gibt) ich würde Letzteres wählen.


----------



## RtZk (22. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Geschlossen hat er mir besser gefallen und eigentlich wurde die initiale Frage ja auch bereits beantwortet:
> 
> Klick.
> 
> ...



Hat nur nichts mit meiner Frage zu tuen gehabt, die ich von einem mir bekannten Jura Studenten beantwortet bekommen habe  
Die Frage war an wen die gesetzgebende Kraft dann übergeht und NICHT an wen der Oberbefehl über die Streitkräfte geht.


Aber noch zu unserer Verteidigungsministerin, sie redet wieder um den heißen Brei und sagt alles wird besser, aber Taten lässt sie nie Folgen, aber wenigstens baut sie Kindergärten


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Es gilt der Primat der Politik, dass Verteidigungsminister zumindest ehemalige Hauptleute sein sollten finde ich zwar auch, aber nicht wegen dem Oberbefehl.
> 
> Im Gegenteil, wenn Militärs den politischen Oberbefehl haben passieren teilweise unschöne Sachen. Ein gutes Beispiel ist der erste Weltkrieg.



Was genau war jetzt konkret "unschön"?


----------



## JePe (22. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hat nur nichts mit meiner Frage zu tuen gehabt, die ich von einem mir bekannten Jura Studenten beantwortet bekommen habe
> Die Frage war an wen die gesetzgebende Kraft dann übergeht und NICHT an wen der Oberbefehl über die Streitkräfte geht.



Ich kann im Eroeffnungspost das Wort "gesetzgebend" nicht finden? Auch darauf gibt es aber eine Antwort (die ein Jurastudent kennen, mindestens aber zu finden imstande sein sollte).


----------



## RtZk (22. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich kann im Eroeffnungspost das Wort "gesetzgebend" nicht finden? Auch darauf gibt es aber eine Antwort (die ein Jurastudent kennen, mindestens aber zu finden imstande sein sollte).



Die Hauptaufgabe des Bundestages ist die Gesetzgebung, die zu den Befugnisen zählt. 
Wie erwähnt ich habe meine Antwort erhalten.
Aber dein Link beantwortet diese Frage in keinster Weise, aber das ist auch nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Februar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Schau dir die Bundeswehr doch an seit die Frau von Leyen und der großen Teils zivile Stab von ihr das Sagen hat... die Bundeswehr wird seit Übernahme des Ministerposten von ihr ständig "erneuert" und "umstrukturiert", so das alle U-Boote und mehr als die Hälfte der Panzer in der Wartestellung stehen und auf Ersatzteile hoffen. Fregattenbesatzungen ohne Fregatten dastehen, weil ihre Schiffe außer Dienst gestellt werden und immer noch kein Ersatz da ist. Die Truppe zu wenig Unteroffiziere hat und die die da sind zu wenig Klamotten haben.
> Es werden trotzdem vom Bundestag Mandate in Somalia und Mali verlängert, anstatt diese endlich mal auslaufen zu lassen, weil man genug Ausbildung der dort heimischen Soldaten betrieben hat. Die Kameraden werden wo anders dringender gebraucht, als in Ländern die sich einfach nicht befrieden wollen Dank den dortigen War Lords und der eher proforma Regierungen.
> Sie hört doch noch nicht mal auf ihre eigenen Soldaten die sich beschweren das nichts rund läuft innerhalb der Bundeswehr, selbst der letzte Wehrbericht von 2018 ist voll von den "Erfolgen" dieser Frau die sie ständig vor dem Bundestag feiert.
> Wenn ich heute nochmal vor der Wahl stehen müsste ob ich mich als Zeitsoldat verpflichte oder in eine Firma zurückgehe  die sich immer Näher einer Insolvenz schaufelt nach dem Grundwehrdienst (den es ja nicht mehr gibt) ich würde Letzteres wählen.



Ich bin vor 15 Jahren zur Bundeswehr. Was du beschreibst hab ich seitdem ich Flecktarn getragen habe miterlebt.
2005 hab ich Panzer stillgelegt weil Ersatzteile für die Hauptoptik nicht verfügbar waren, 2009 gabs schwersten Mangel für hintere Zahnkränze.
Egal ob Rot Grün, Schwarz Gelb oder Schwarz Rot, niemand hatte einen Plan der über 3 Jahre hinausging, niemand hatte eine Reform in der Tasche die wirklich bedarfsgerecht & zukunftsorientiert war.

Erst kommt man auf die glorreiche Idee Infantrie abzubauen, dann 4-5 Jahre später werden Artilleriesten zu Infanteristen. Im Weißbuch steht nach wie vor die Landesverteidigung, 2010 schafft man die PanzerFlak ab die leider elementar wichtig ist wenn man Krieg führen möchte.
Nachwuchsgewinnung ist seit Jahren ein Problem, niemand hat passende Konzepte weil man die Konsequenzen scheut. Stattdessen gabs und gibts oberflächlichen Mist der keine Probleme löst. Es nur an Frau Von der Leyen festzumachen ist falsch. Der Verteidigungsminister alleine erneuert keine Einsatzmandate, oder entscheidet in Land X doch noch reinzugehen. Ebensowenig entscheidet dieser Minister über die Wehrpflicht, oder darüber wieviel Geld für Verteidigung zur Verfügung gestellt wird.

Es ist so einfach es an einer Person festzumachen, v.a. wenn man aus einem anderen politischen Lager kommt.
Siggi Gabriel hat man im Wahlkampf gefordert, die CDU solle alle Fehler die sie in Afghanistan begangen hat auflisten. Leider hat sich keine Tageszeitung, kein Reporter getraut Siggi mal zu sagen: "Das macht die CDU gerne, sobald SPD/Grüne den von Ihnen zu verantworteten Teil aufgearbeitet haben."


----------



## Sparanus (23. Februar 2018)

> 2010 schafft man die PanzerFlak ab die leider elementar wichtig ist wenn man Krieg führen möchte.


Erstens wurde die Heeresflugabwehrtruppe erst 2012 aufgelöst, zweitens ist Flugabwehr doch nicht weg sondern von nun an alleinige Aufgabe der Luftwaffe mit den Systemen MANTIS, Ozelot und Patriot (bald MEADS).


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Februar 2018)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich bin vor 15 Jahren zur Bundeswehr. Was du beschreibst hab ich seitdem ich Flecktarn getragen habe miterlebt.



Ich war von 1997 - 2001 bei der Bundeswehr. 
Da durfte ich auch schon eine Umstrukturierung mitmachen und Geldverschwendung erleben. Ich glaube das HFlaAFüSys was bei uns damals in der Truppenerprobung  war,  hätte bis heute nicht wirklich wie gedacht funktioniert. 

Was in meinem Auslandsaufenthalt los war habe ich ja hier schon teilweise umrissen. Der Dingo-Fail war darunter nur eine der Krönung. 




> Es ist so einfach es an einer Person festzumachen, v.a. wenn man aus einem anderen politischen Lager kommt.



Ich habe es nicht nur an einer Person festgemacht, wenn du mal genauer liest habe ich auch ihren großen Teils zivilen Stab erwähnt. Das ich hier nur die letzte Verteidigungsministerin erwähne die keinen Plan von der Materie hat sollte auch reichen, denn ihre Leistung spricht Bände. Alle Verteidigungsminister und deren Fehler zu erwähnen währe eine postsprengende  Aufgabe die ich mir nicht antun möchte.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Februar 2018)

Der Bruder meines Arbeitskollegen war jetzt ein halbes Jahr in Litauen als Berufssoldat stationiert,

da hat er sich privat für 350 Taler ein paar gescheite Winterstiefel besorgen müssen,

weil den die Flossen abgefroren sind,

soviel zum Thema "Verteidigungs- oder Einsatzfall"  einer "professionellen Berufsarmee"


----------



## hoffgang (23. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Erstens wurde die Heeresflugabwehrtruppe erst 2012 aufgelöst, zweitens ist Flugabwehr doch nicht weg sondern von nun an alleinige Aufgabe der Luftwaffe mit den Systemen MANTIS, Ozelot und Patriot (bald MEADS).



2010 wurden die Systeme außer Dienst gestellt, die Truppengattung erst 2012 aufgelöst. Zu wenig Geld – Bundeswehr legt aus Sparzwang alle Flak-Panzer still – HAZ – Hannoversche Allgemeine
Die Fähigkeitslücke besteht seitdem der Gepard nicht mehr genutzt wurde.

Und wenn du den Bullshit glaubst dass die Luftwaffe irgendeine Lücke schließt:

2012 an der OSH, in Taktik, in der Gliederung der eigenen Truppen, was kommt dort zum Vorschein? Richtig, eine Kompanie Geparden. Woher? Aus den Niederlanden.  So einfach kann man es sich halt machen.
Keines der Systeme die du genannt hast kann die Fähigkeiten des Geparden ersetzen. MANTIS ist ein stationäres System, der Ozelot nicht effektiv genug und Patriot / MEADS hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit dem zu tun was die Heeresflugabwehrtruppe getan hat.
Keines der Systeme verfügt über den Schutz, die Mobilität & die Integration in gepanzerte Verbände wie es Roland & Gepard getan haben.

Egal wie du es drehst und wendest, gepanzerte Verbände der Bundeswehr haben derzeit keinen Schutz vor feindlichem Fluggerät, insbesondere vor tief fliegenden Helikoptern. Und genau hier hat der Gepard angesetzt.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Februar 2018)

> Keines der Systeme verfügt über den Schutz, die Mobilität & die Integration in gepanzerte Verbände wie es Roland & Gepard getan haben.


Nun diese Systeme wurden halt in der Praxis stationär genutzt, deswegen ist MANTIS rein stationär und Patriot/MEADS zwar schnell verlastbar aber ebenfalls mehr oder weniger stationär.  Ich denke eine weniger stationäre Version von MANTIS ist für die Zukunft auch nicht ausgeschlossen.
Also das was du bemängelst ist eine fehlende Bewaffnung für einen Bewegungskrieg mit sehr starken feindlichen Lufteinheiten. Ist halt nur ein Fall, der sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. Warum soll das Ozelot System denn nicht gegen die angesprochenen Hubschrauber reichen? Außerdem haben wir Kampfflugzeuge die wir als CAP einsetzen können. Ich sehe, solange unser Feind nicht Russland heißt, keinen akuten Mangel an dem System Gepard.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun diese Systeme wurden halt in der Praxis stationär genutzt, deswegen ist MANTIS rein stationär und Patriot/MEADS zwar schnell verlastbar aber ebenfalls mehr oder weniger stationär.  Ich denke eine weniger stationäre Version von MANTIS ist für die Zukunft auch nicht ausgeschlossen.



Diese Systeme sind stationär. Eine mobile Version des MANTIS wäre der Gepard...
Ausserdem, 2005 hat man mir an der OSH was vom Luftmobilen Kampfverband erzählt der mit dutzenden Tigern und NH90 bis zu 100km tief hinter der Front selbstständig eingesetzt werden kann.
2012 hab ich den Referenten Heeresflieger an der OSH danach gefragt.. die Antwort: Schnauze, darüber reden wir nicht.
Was heute auf den Powerpoint Folien steht und was morgen wirklich eintritt, DAS sind mehr als 2 Welten auseinander. Die Beispiele dafür? Sind Legion.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Also das was du bemängelst ist eine fehlende Bewaffnung für einen Bewegungskrieg mit sehr starken feindlichen Lufteinheiten. Ist halt nur ein Fall, der sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.



Äh ja. Weil Grundlagen Taktik. Weil das der Grund weswegen wir uns Jahrzehntelang eine Heeresflugabwehrtruppe überhaupt gehalten haben, weil integraler Bestandteil des Gefechts Verbundener Waffen.
Gab mal ganz clevere Menschen die erkannt haben dass Hubschrauber, besonders jene zur Panzerabwehr, eine der größten Gefahren für gepanzerte Verbände sind. Die Lösung? Mobile Fla, direkt den Kampfverbänden unterstellt.
Und was du als "Bewegungskrieg mit sehr starken feindlichen Lufteinheiten" ist nichts anderes als ein Krieg um Europa gegen die Soviets/Russland, also genau DAS wofür wir Jahrzehntelang geplant haben.

Und hier kommt eben meine Kritik zum tragen: Wenn wir sagen "Krieg gegen Russland unwahrscheinlich" und unsere Armee darauf ausrichten, schön. Dann sollte man das aber auch in Gänze tun.
Aber das ist hier nicht passiert. Man hat aus Geldgründen einfach Systeme gestrichen welche man aktuell nicht gebraucht hat und versucht jetzt das schön zureden. Das ist schrecklich denn es war NULL Idee dahinter, außer Einsparungen im Budget. 
Wenn wir nur die Einsätze betrachten dann ist der Gepard out und MANTIS in. Gut, dann lösen wir doch aber auch die Panzertruppe auf. Och geht nicht weil Landesverteidigung? Tja, dann haben wir ein Problem weil wir alles können wollen aber nicht alles tun können.

Du gehst zur Luftwaffe oder? Dann erlebst du die OSH in Dresden nicht. Hättest dort mal genau danach fragen können, nach der Fähigkeitslücke FLA im Heer.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum soll das Ozelot System denn nicht gegen die angesprochenen Hubschrauber reichen? Außerdem haben wir Kampfflugzeuge die wir als CAP einsetzen können. Ich sehe, solange unser Feind nicht Russland heißt, keinen akuten Mangel an dem System Gepard.



Ozelot braucht im Zweifel zu lange für die Zielerfassung. Das Ding ist ein Stingerwerfer auf Ketten. Ganz toll. 
Das Ding gegen einen Geparden wenn es darum geht Panzerbataillone in europäischem Gelände zu schützen? Not even a contest...! Der Gepard fasst schneller auf, kann schneller bekämpfen, es gibt keine Gegenmaßnahmen, er ist mobiler, hat ABC Schutz... 
Ausserdem, immer dran denken, Flugzeuge sind schön und gut, nur kümmern sich diese, wie auch die Fähigkeiten der Luftwaffe, vorrangig um die feindliche Luftwaffe.
Es hat einen wirklich guten Grund warum wir jahrelang im Heer! Fähigkeiten zur Fliegerabwehr bereitgestellt haben. Und unter dem Gesichtspunkt dass wir nach wie vor gepanzerte Verbände geschlossen einsetzen wollen ergibt es keinen Sinn diese Fähigkeit aufzugeben, denn es klafft hier eine Lücke.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Februar 2018)

> Diese Systeme sind stationär. Eine mobile Version des MANTIS wäre der Gepard...


Wäre er eben nicht. MANTIS ist MANTIS ob stationär, auf (Selbstfahr-)Lafette oder Schiff montiert.


> Wenn wir nur die Einsätze betrachten dann ist der Gepard out und MANTIS in. Gut, dann lösen wir doch aber auch die Panzertruppe auf. Och geht nicht weil Landesverteidigung? Tja, dann haben wir ein Problem weil wir alles können wollen aber nicht alles tun können.


Panzer haben mehr Aufgaben als eine mobile Flugabwehr und als Soldat solltest du wissen, dass das kein Vergleich ist. 



> Du gehst zur Luftwaffe oder? Dann erlebst du die OSH in Dresden nicht. Hättest dort mal genau danach fragen können, nach der Fähigkeitslücke FLA im Heer.


Luftwaffe, Truppendienst FlaRak genau.


> Ozelot braucht im Zweifel zu lange für die Zielerfassung. Das Ding ist ein Stingerwerfer auf Ketten. Ganz toll.


Mit Radar und das reicht gegen die zu erwartenden Gegner vollkommen aus.


> Es hat einen wirklich guten Grund warum wir jahrelang im Heer! Fähigkeiten zur Fliegerabwehr bereitgestellt haben. Und unter dem Gesichtspunkt dass wir nach wie vor gepanzerte Verbände geschlossen einsetzen wollen ergibt es keinen Sinn diese Fähigkeit aufzugeben, denn es klafft hier eine Lücke.


Du hast doch gesagt, dass im Konzept dann die Holländer kommen und helfen. Wir haben keine Eigenständigen Kampfeinsätze mehr, solange jemand die Komponente stellen kann ist das doch in Ordnung.


----------



## hoffgang (23. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wäre er eben nicht. MANTIS ist MANTIS ob stationär, auf (Selbstfahr-)Lafette oder Schiff montiert.


Wenn ich ein mobiles 35mm Geschütz zur Fliegerabwehr haben will dann brauch ich nicht MANTIS auf Ketten bauen sondern kann auch einen Gepard nehmen. Das wollte ich damit aussagen...




Sparanus schrieb:


> Panzer haben mehr Aufgaben als eine mobile Flugabwehr und als Soldat solltest du wissen, dass das kein Vergleich ist.



Ja und Panzer haben in unseren derzeitigen Einsätzen 0 Relevanz. 
Wenn wir also von "akutem Bedarf" sprechen dann sind viele Systeme der BW obsolet. Den Geparden deshalb auszumustern war einfach nur eine nicht durchdachte Kurzschlusshandlung ohne langfristiges Konzept.
Entweder man passt die Ausrichtung der Bundeswehr entsprechend an, oder man schafft die Fähigkeit wieder an. 
Die Politik hat seit Jahrzehnten keine Ahnung wie die Bundeswehr wirklich aussehen soll, was sie können soll und auf welche Fälle man vorbereitet sein soll. Denn die Mittel die wir haben entsprechen weder unseren Geopolitischen Zielen, noch den im Weißbuch gemachten Vorgaben!




Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit Radar und das reicht gegen die zu erwartenden Gegner vollkommen aus.



Nein, tuts nicht. 
Wenn der Helikopter auf Baumhöhe schwebt, Ziele über seinen höchsten Punkt anvisiert, dann aufsteigt & Raketen abfeuert, in diesem Szenario ist Stinger dem Gepard deutlich unterlegen. Und das ist GENAU das zu erwartende Szenario vor dem gepanzerte Verbände geschützt werden sollen.
Stinger braucht länger um am Ziel anzukommen, Stinger kann mit Gegenmaßnahmen gestört werden. 




Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast doch gesagt, dass im Konzept dann die Holländer kommen und helfen. Wir haben keine Eigenständigen Kampfeinsätze mehr, solange jemand die Komponente stellen kann ist das doch in Ordnung.



Es gibt kein "Konzept" dass Holland uns hier aus hilft.
Lediglich die Taktiker an der OSH haben das so hin getrickst dass die Offiziere dort im Rahmen der Taktik mit den notwendigen Ressourcen arbeiten können. Das ist Papierlage, nicht mehr. 
Das ist ja Teil der Absurdität. Das Deutsche Heer "braucht" immer noch die Komponente HeeresFla, wir haben sie aber nicht mehr, aber um Offiziere in Taktik zu schulen braucht man sie in der Gliederung, also wird Holland aus der Not hinzugezogen.

Wie gesagt, das Ganze ist vollkommen konzeptlos von statten gegangen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Februar 2018)

> Ja und Panzer haben in unseren derzeitigen Einsätzen 0 Relevanz.


Das ist so nicht wahr, Mali, Afghanistan und Co waren/sind Einsätze mit Panzern. Nur halt nicht unsere, da es halt andere übernommen haben. Aber auch unsere waren im Kosovo im Einsatz.


> Nein, tuts nicht.
> Wenn der Helikopter auf Baumhöhe schwebt, Ziele über seinen höchsten Punkt anvisiert, dann aufsteigt & Raketen abfeuert, in diesem Szenario ist Stinger dem Gepard deutlich unterlegen. Und das ist GENAU das zu erwartende Szenario vor dem gepanzerte Verbände geschützt werden sollen.
> Stinger braucht länger um am Ziel anzukommen, Stinger kann mit Gegenmaßnahmen gestört werden.


Nehm ich mal so als gegeben hin, mit der Anmerkung, dass diese Waffen doch in Afghanistan äußerst erfolgreich eingesetzt wurden. Ja andere Taktik, aber die Waffe selbst halt.  Wie gesagt geh nicht davon aus, dass dir der neuste Apache gegenüber steht.


> Es gibt kein "Konzept" dass Holland uns hier aus hilft.


Du meinst also, dass in einem Konflikt unsere Panzerverbände ohne Hilfe von EU/Nato Staaten mit dieser Fähigkeit im Gefecht wären?

Aber ja die Politik ist seit Jahren unfähig.


----------



## RtZk (23. Februar 2018)

Ich behaupte jetzt nicht mich hier gut auszukennen, aber ich halte Panzer wie den Gepard für hoffnungslos veraltet, was machst du denn mit deinem tollen Gepard, wenn die gegnerischen Kampfhelikopter sich hinter einer Hügelkette/Bergkette befinden und von dort aus mit Raketen auf die eigenen Panzer schießen? Auf den Hügel schießen bis er durchlöchert ist? Wohl kaum. 
Daher sollte Luftabwehr eher mit Raketen durchgeführt werden, die wenigstens perfekt treffen können, auch auf größere Distanzen (und unabhängig der geographischen Gegebenheiten) und bedeutend schneller sind/sein können.
Ist es außerdem nicht so, dass die Panzerabwehrhelikopter gepanzert sind? Genügen die herkömmlichen Flakgeschütze denn um diese Panzerung zu durchschlagen?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Daher sollte Luftabwehr eher mit Raketen durchgeführt werden, die wenigstens perfekt treffen können, auch auf größere Distanzen (und unabhängig der geographischen Gegebenheiten) und bedeutend schneller sind/sein können. Ist es außerdem nicht so, dass die Panzerabwehrhelikopter gepanzert sind? Genügen die herkömmlichen Flakgeschütze denn um diese Panzerung zu durchschlagen?



Idealerweise hat man ein kombiniertes System (wie z.B. den russischen Tunguska M-1), da beide Systeme ihre Vor-, aber halt auch Nachteile haben. Beim Gepard wurden daher z.B. Stinger-Raketen, zusätzlich zu den 35mm Kanonen getestest:



> Krauss-Maffei Wegmann,  als heute fusioniertes Unternehmen der beiden ursprünglichen  Hauptproduzenten, entwickelt ein Raketensystem als Zusatzbewaffnung für  den Gepard. Das System basiert auf der US-amerikanischen FIM-92-Stinger-Rakete,  die schon heute im kombinierten Einsatz von der Heeresflugabwehrtruppe  eingesetzt wird. Ein Zwillings-Stinger-System soll dabei seitlich an die  rechte 35-mm-Kanone montiert werden.
> 
> Flugabwehrkanonenpanzer Gepard – Wikipedia



Was die Panzerung von Kampfhubschraubern angeht, selbst moderne Kampfhubschrauber wie der Eurocopter Tiger, oder der Mil Mi-28 sind in der Regel nur bis zu einem Kaliber von bis zu 12,7mm zuverlässig geschützt, da starke Panzerung auch eine hohe Gewichtszunahme bedeutet und somit Treibstoffverbrauch drastisch erhöht und somit die Einsatzzeit und Reichweite, sowie ggf. Waffenzuladung, verringert.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Februar 2018)

Ja Maschinenkanonen knallen schon ordentlich, so ne Panzerung fliegst du nicht mal eben mit dir herum.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja Maschinenkanonen knallen schon ordentlich, so ne Panzerung fliegst du nicht mal eben mit dir herum.



Selbst die sovjetischen / russischen Mil Mi-24, die ja als "fliegender Panzer" bekannt wurden hatten lediglich auf der Unterseite Panzerung die bis zu einem Kaliber von 30mm schützte, was auch der ursprüngliche Grund für die Einführung des Gepard mit seinen 35mm Geschützen war.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Februar 2018)

Gut, gemeint war rundum, aber stimmt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Februar 2018)

Das es für den Gepard keine Gegenmaßnahmen gab wie hoffgang meint, ist auch nur ein Wunschgedanke. Da der Gepard ein Rundumsuchradar besaß konnte er prima mit einer radarsuchenden Rakete bekämpft werden.

Diese "Schwachstelle" war der Heresflugabwehr durchaus bekannt und deshalb wurde das HaFlaAFüSys ja entwickelt. Dessen LÜR und TÜR sollten die Ziele erkennen und per Funk an die Gepard und Roland weiterleiten.


----------



## hoffgang (24. Februar 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht wahr, Mali, Afghanistan und Co waren/sind Einsätze mit Panzern. Nur halt nicht unsere, da es halt andere übernommen haben. Aber auch unsere waren im Kosovo im Einsatz.



Wir haben weder in Mali, noch in Afghanistan Panzer im Einsatz. Aus Sicht der Bundeswehr hat dieses System 0 Relevanz für Einsätze.
Wir behalten unsere Panzer aus anderen Gründen, aber definitiv nicht aufgrund der Einsatzlage. Deshalb finde ich es schwierig den Gepard auszumustern mit der Aussage er habe keine Relevanz für derzeitige Einsatzszenarien.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nehm ich mal so als gegeben hin, mit der Anmerkung, dass diese Waffen doch in Afghanistan äußerst erfolgreich eingesetzt wurden. Ja andere Taktik, aber die Waffe selbst halt.  Wie gesagt geh nicht davon aus, dass dir der neuste Apache gegenüber steht.



Anderes Gelände.
Kannst den Hindukusch schlecht mit dem europäischen Flachland vergleichen dass von Wäldern Durchschnitten ist. In Afghanistan war die Stinger auch deshalb so erfolgreich weil niemand damit gerechnet hatte dass sie dort auftaucht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass in einem Konflikt unsere Panzerverbände ohne Hilfe von EU/Nato Staaten mit dieser Fähigkeit im Gefecht wären?



Das sicher nicht, aber ich bezweifle dass Holland seine Fla Kapazität
1.) uns unterstellt
2.) ausreichend ist um sämtlichen Bedarf zu decken




RtZk schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jetzt nicht mich hier gut auszukennen,  aber ich halte Panzer wie den Gepard für hoffnungslos veraltet, was  machst du denn mit deinem tollen Gepard, wenn die gegnerischen  Kampfhelikopter sich hinter einer Hügelkette/Bergkette befinden und von  dort aus mit Raketen auf die eigenen Panzer schießen? Auf den Hügel  schießen bis er durchlöchert ist? Wohl kaum. Daher sollte Luftabwehr eher mit Raketen durchgeführt werden, die  wenigstens perfekt treffen können, auch auf größere Distanzen (und  unabhängig der geographischen Gegebenheiten) und bedeutend schneller  sind/sein können.
> Ist es außerdem nicht so, dass die Panzerabwehrhelikopter gepanzert  sind? Genügen die herkömmlichen Flakgeschütze denn um diese Panzerung zu  durchschlagen?



Was machst du mit einer Stinger Rakete wenn du den Helikopter hinter einem Hügel nicht anvisieren kannst? Du hast falsche Vorstellungen was der Gepard tun soll.
Was du dir vorstellst ist ein fliegendes Radar welches Ziele von größerer Höhe hinter Hügeln / Gelände auffassen kann. Super, nur können Bodengestützte Systeme sowas nicht. Luftverteidigung ist vielschichtig und es gibt verschiedene Aufgaben und die dafür passenden Fähigkeiten.
Die Abwehr von tief fliegenden Luftzielen zum Schutz von gepanzerten Verbänden z.b. ist Aufgabe (war Aufgabe) der HFla. Wenn man Flugzeuge übrig hat um hier unterstützen zu können, wunderbar. Wenn man sie NICHT übrig hat (weil man z.b. die Luftschlacht gewinnen muss), dann stehen deine Panzerbataillone blank da.
Wie gesagt, es hat seinen wirklich guten Grund warum es die Heeresflugabwehr gab.

Dazu kommt: Auf die Kampfentfernungen um die es dabei geht ist eine Rakete nicht schneller. 
35mm Kanone des Gepard V0 ~1170m/s
Stinger hat eine Vmax von Mach 2,2, das sind ~650m/s

Und ja, "herkömmliche" Flakgeschütze sind mehr als ausreichend um die "Panzerung" von PAH zu durchschlagen. 
Egal ob du den Gepard als veraltet ansiehst, die Abschaffung hinterlässt eine Fähigkeitslücke welche die hier genannten Systeme von Sparanus nicht schließen können, bzw. nicht gleichwertig ausfüllen können.




Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das es für den Gepard keine  Gegenmaßnahmen gab wie hoffgang meint, ist auch nur ein Wunschgedanke.  Da der Gepard ein Rundumsuchradar besaß konnte er prima mit einer  radarsuchenden Rakete bekämpft werden.
> Diese "Schwachstelle" war der Heresflugabwehr durchaus bekannt und  deshalb wurde das HaFlaAFüSys ja entwickelt. Dessen LÜR und TÜR sollten  die Ziele erkennen und per Funk an die Gepard und Roland  weiterleiten.



Ich hab nie behauptet der Gepard wäre ohne Gegenmaßnahme. Wenn er selbst mit Radar sucht ist er offen wie ein Scheunentor.
Der Gepard war lediglich das beste System welches die Bundeswehr jemals im Bereich der Heeresflugabwehr besessen hat.  
Perfekt? Nein. Veraltet (z.b. Fahrwerk), möglich. 1:1 ersetzt? Definitiv nicht.


Edith:
Flugabwehrkanonenpanzer Gepard – Wikipedia

Einfach mal lesen...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Februar 2018)

Ich brauche das nicht lesen unsere Kaserne in Rendsburg  war voll mit Gepard und Roland. Was die Flugabwehr anging war unser Heeresflugabwehrlehrregiment 600 gut ausgestattet innerhalb der Battalione selbst das Spielzeug "Ozelot" hatte unsere leichte Flugabwehr in Lütjenburg.



			
				hoffgang schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gepard fasst schneller auf, kann schneller bekämpfen, *es gibt keine Gegenmaßnahmen*, er ist mobiler, hat ABC Schutz...


----------



## hoffgang (25. Februar 2018)

Du musst den Quote im richtigen Kontext auffassen.
Stinger kannst du stören, 35mm wenn abgefeuert nicht.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. Februar 2018)

Dann solltest du eher deinen Post ändern, denn der Kontext ist nicht eindeutig erkennbar bezüglich der Munition des Gepards und des Zusammenhangs einer Maßnahme gegen sie, oder was hat die ABC-Anlage mit der Munition zu tun, wenn sich der Kontext nur um die Munition dreht? Für mich liest sich das eher wie eine allgemeine Beschreibung des Gepards und dessen Vorteile gegenüber den Ozelot. 

Das es gegen die Munition keine Gegenmaßnahmen gibt ist auch nur indirekt wahr, denn wenn der Pilot das Aufschalten eines feindlichen Radars bemerkt düppelt er und verändert seine Flugbahn. Die max. Bekämpfungsreichweite des Gepards liegt bei ca. 5 - 5,5 km und das Suchradar strahlt wesentlich weiter, der Pilot hat also ausreichend Zeit Düppel zu werfen und so das Folgeradar völlig aus den Tritt zu bringen.
Der Gepard hat zwar auf den Truppenübungsplätzen Todendorf/Putlos seine Trefferquote von 98% erreicht, aber auch nur weil wir wussten das der Pilot seine Flugrichtung nicht ändert und auch keine Düppel wirft so das das Folgeradar bestens arbeiten konnte. 

Die Chance im realen Einsatz einen Flieger zu treffen erhöht sich also nur ohne Einsatz des eigenen Radars und der Hilfe des HaFlaAFüSys. Bei der Bekämpfung mittels der an Bord befindlichen Teleskope war man als Kommandant aber sehr von der Leistung des Richtkanoniers abhängig und dort war alles über max. 3 km Entfernung im Schnitt eher Zufall trotz einer geraden Flugbahn des zu bekämpfenden Flugzeuges und des Bekämpfungsmodus "Normal" mit max. 12 Schuss aus den Bordkanonen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2018)

> Wir haben weder in Mali, noch in Afghanistan Panzer im Einsatz. Aus Sicht der Bundeswehr hat dieses System 0 Relevanz für Einsätze.


Lesen bitte, es sind nicht unsere Panzer. Sondern Französische bzw kanadische. Wir können jetzt lange diskutieren, aber irgendwer mit Generalstabsausbildung meint, dass dort generell Panzer gebraucht werden.
Da Deutschland mit dem Einsatz schwerer Waffen generell zurückhaltend ist, würde ich nichtmal militärische Gründe für das fehlen von Panzern in diesen Einsätzen verantwortlich machen.


> Anderes Gelände.
> Kannst den Hindukusch schlecht mit dem europäischen Flachland vergleichen dass von Wäldern Durchschnitten ist. In Afghanistan war die Stinger auch deshalb so erfolgreich weil niemand damit gerechnet hatte dass sie dort auftaucht.


Selbstverständlich anderes Gelände, aber Wälder haben im Endeffekt wieder andere Vorteile und Nachteile.  Und ja niemand hat damit gerechnet, gut stimmt vielleicht. Aber der Mist ging 10 Jahre und ich traue der Roten Armee durchaus zu, dass sie so effektiv gehandelt haben wie Möglich um dieser Gefahr zu begegnen.


> Das sicher nicht, aber ich bezweifle dass Holland seine Fla Kapazität
> 1.) uns unterstellt
> 2.) ausreichend ist um sämtlichen Bedarf zu decken


1) Im notwendigen Fall für dieses Gerät, also einen Angriff Russlands, verwette ich einen Jahressold, dass wir die Hilfe der Holländer bekommen.
2) Mag stimmen, aber es gibt ja noch andere EU/Nato Staaten mit entsprechenden Gerät


----------



## hoffgang (3. März 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Dann solltest du eher deinen Post ändern, denn der Kontext ist nicht eindeutig erkennbar bezüglich der Munition des Gepards und des Zusammenhangs einer Maßnahme gegen sie, oder was hat die ABC-Anlage mit der Munition zu tun, wenn sich der Kontext nur um die Munition dreht? Für mich liest sich das eher wie eine allgemeine Beschreibung des Gepards und dessen Vorteile gegenüber den Ozelot.



Ja das ist ein Manko von mir.
Ich hab komplexe Argumente im Kopf und wenn ich sie niederschreiben will hab ich am Ende einen Satz indem ich denke alles hineinkomprimiert zu haben.

Gemeint war im speziellen Fall: Wenn das Ziel bekämpft wird ist 35mm meiner Ansicht nach auf die relevanten Kampfentfernungen besser geeignet als Stinger, v.a. wenn man Gegner (oftmals Helikopter) Gelände (Europa, stark mit Wäldern durchzogen) und Taktik mit in Betracht zieht.
Für den schnell zu führenden Feuerkampf auf spontan auftauchenden Fliegerfeind in europäischem Gelände bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung dass Gepard dass insgesamt bessere System ist. Insgesamt, aus der Summe der Eigenschaften und speziell was die Bewaffnung angeht.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Lesen bitte, es sind nicht unsere Panzer.  Sondern Französische bzw kanadische. Wir können jetzt lange diskutieren,  aber irgendwer mit Generalstabsausbildung meint, dass dort generell  Panzer gebraucht werden.
> Da Deutschland mit dem Einsatz schwerer Waffen generell zurückhaltend  ist, würde ich nichtmal militärische Gründe für das fehlen von Panzern  in diesen Einsätzen verantwortlich machen.



Nochmal: Für die Bundeswehr hat der Kampfpanzer in Einsätzen keinerlei Relevanz.
Klar senden andere Nationen Panzer nach Afghanistan. Andere Nationen nutzen ja auch noch den Geparden weiterhin in ihrer Armee. Nur WIR tun das nicht, denn WIR haben entschieden dass der Gepard kein System mit Tragweite ist. Und wenn man sich die "Begründungen" für die Ausserdienststellung anschaut dann bleibt abgesehen von "Geld sparen" nur "keine Relevanz für Einsätze" übrig. Nur ist letzteres für viele Systeme der Bundeswehr zutreffend, obwohl andere Armeen hier unterschiedlich agieren. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich anderes Gelände, aber Wälder haben im Endeffekt  wieder andere Vorteile und Nachteile.  Und ja niemand hat damit  gerechnet, gut stimmt vielleicht. Aber der Mist ging 10 Jahre und ich  traue der Roten Armee durchaus zu, dass sie so effektiv gehandelt haben  wie Möglich um dieser Gefahr zu begegnen.



Es macht z.b. einen gigantischen Unterschied ob man im Hindukusch auf 3000-4000m stehen kann oder ob man in Europa im relativen Flachland ist.
Letzteres bietet Helikoptern so viel mehr Deckung. Es ist kein vergleichbares Szenario.




Sparanus schrieb:


> 1) Im notwendigen Fall für dieses Gerät, also einen Angriff Russlands,  verwette ich einen Jahressold, dass wir die Hilfe der Holländer  bekommen.
> 2) Mag stimmen, aber es gibt ja noch andere EU/Nato Staaten mit entsprechenden Gerät



Definiere "Hilfe". Ziemlich einleuchtend dass Holland uns "hilft" als NATO Mitglied. Das löst nur den Rest der Probleme damit nicht und zeigt dass du immer noch nicht den Kern meiner Aussage verstanden hast. Einerseits ist das System Gepard für die Führung des Heeres obsolet und wird abgeschafft, andererseits ist es für die Taktiker derart wichtig dass sie einen Kunstgriff anwenden um das System weiterhin in der Taktik verwenden zu können. Ist doch schön wenn die Taktikschule des Heeres und die Heeresführung so einer Meinung sind was den verbundenen Kampf gepanzerter Kräfte angeht.


----------



## Sparanus (3. März 2018)

> Nochmal: Für die Bundeswehr hat der Kampfpanzer in Einsätzen keinerlei Relevanz.


Du hast geschrieben in den Einsätzen der Bundeswehr und nicht für die Bundeswehr. Das ist ein Unterschied. 
Wenn andere Nationen z.B. bei ISAF Panzer eingesetzt haben gab es wohl einen Grund dafür. Außerdem ist Deutschland mit schweren Waffensystemen sehr zurückhaltend, dass sowas nicht unbedingt
eine militärische Entscheidung ist.


> Letzteres bietet Helikoptern so viel mehr Deckung. Es ist kein vergleichbares Szenario.


In dem Beispiel ging es um die Durchschlagskraft dieser Waffe. Unser Gelände hat andere vor und Nachteile.


> Definiere "Hilfe". Ziemlich einleuchtend dass Holland uns "hilft" als NATO Mitglied. Das löst nur den Rest der Probleme damit nicht und zeigt dass du immer noch nicht den Kern meiner Aussage verstanden hast. Einerseits ist das System Gepard für die Führung des Heeres obsolet und wird abgeschafft, andererseits ist es für die Taktiker derart wichtig dass sie einen Kunstgriff anwenden um das System weiterhin in der Taktik verwenden zu können. Ist doch schön wenn die Taktikschule des Heeres und die Heeresführung so einer Meinung sind was den verbundenen Kampf gepanzerter Kräfte angeht.


Beantworte mir erstmal eine Frage:
Besagt das aktuelle Konzept, dass wir im Falle der Landesverteidigung isoliert von unseren Bündnispartnern kämpfen?


----------



## hoffgang (3. März 2018)

Sapranus, ich erklärs dir nochmal:

An der OSH hat sich jemand das fiktive Szenario ausgedacht in dem eine multinationale Brigade in einer Lage auftaucht.
2005 war die Gliederung Blau rein national, mit allen notwendigen Fähigkeiten bestückt.
2012, nach Abschaffung des Gepard in Deutschland waren immer noch alle notwendigen Fähigkeiten vorhanden, nur eben dank fiktiver multinationaler Kräfte.

Das hat absolut 0 Zero keinerlei Darstellungswert der Gegenwart.
Es soll nur hier als Beispiel für folgendes dienen:
Wir haben Systeme abgeschafft während die Taktik immer noch mit den Fähigkeiten dieser Systeme arbeitet (arbeiten muss).

Vielleicht drück ich mich echt unklar aus, aber der Kern ist ganz einfach.
Wir wollen Landesverteidigung und haben ein Konzept wie verschiedene Waffengattungen zusammen kämpfen um erfolgreich zu sein. Dazu gehört die HFla. Jetzt gibt es die HFla nichtmehr, aber die Taktik, besonders wenn es um das Vermitteln von Grundlagen geht, kann auf diese Fähigkeiten nicht verzichten weil sonst das Zusammenspiel der verschiedenen Truppengattungen so nichtmehr funktionieren würde, bzw. deutlich ineffektiver wäre. Nur können wir nicht einfach die Taktik ändern weil das einfach keinen Sinn ergibt.
Gepanzerte Kampftruppe braucht Schutz gegen Flugfeind. Und weil Deutschland derzeit kein System besitzt welches die Taktiker einsetzen können damit ihre Papierlage stimmt nehmen sie einfach ein Flugabwehrbataillion, klatschen die Niederländische Flagge dran und arbeiten weiter wie bisher.

Deswegen auch mein Einwand: Im Weißbuch auf Landesverteidigung bestehen, aber in der Realität diese Fähigkeit massiv beschneiden. 
Das ist Planlosigkeit und einfach sinnlos nach Haushalt gekürzt.


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2018)

Wir reden aneinander vorbei.
Btw was für ein Offizier bist du eigentlich? Truppe, Fachdienst oder Stab?


> Wir wollen Landesverteidigung und haben ein Konzept wie verschiedene Waffengattungen zusammen kämpfen um erfolgreich zu sein. Dazu gehört die HFla. Jetzt gibt es die HFla nichtmehr, aber die Taktik, besonders wenn es um das Vermitteln von Grundlagen geht, kann auf diese Fähigkeiten nicht verzichten weil sonst das Zusammenspiel der verschiedenen Truppengattungen so nichtmehr funktionieren würde, bzw. deutlich ineffektiver wäre. Nur können wir nicht einfach die Taktik ändern weil das einfach keinen Sinn ergibt.


Man unterrichtet also etwas das mit der Aufstellung der Streitkräfte nicht vereinbar ist? 
Du kannst ja über die Abschaffung der HFla meckern und auch damit Recht haben, aber ist das dann nicht falsch so zu lehren?

Denk dran: 
Das Militär muss sich der politischen Situation anpassen...


----------

